# Rat King General



## Cuck Norris (Jun 8, 2015)

Mod Edit: This thread is about random profiles and general info on members of what is known as the Rat King. However, the earliest OP post was about Ryan/Maryl Fortney/Kavanaugh.

This for people of interest are in the Rat King or for things involving multiple RKers. This is not the place to post random tranny shit and it will get deleted.

See the below links for important info
OP for original pre-merge Rat King General Thread
How to Trigger a Rat King
What qualifies as Rat King?
The time of the Merge

And here, to skip to Specific Profiles on Minor Rat Kingers and Orbiters
Hips-chan / lesemendemon
M.A. Melby / Sinmantyx
Armeline Deirdre Zobelpelz / Douglas Zimmerman
LadySerenaKitty / Jessica Hawkwell / Jacob Mahoney
Alex Anderlik
Dana Addams
Daniel Z. Klein
Daniel Sieradski / selfagency
Ramona Avalon Knives / Ramona Knives / Ramona Quinn
Elayne Dyan Machuca / baeddelmoon / demigynoid
Willow Brown / SadCommie
Khyote Fenavian / Koyote42 / BlackAria042 / Jason Andrew Robinson
Chloe Stranton

Threads connected to the Rat King but aren't in this sub
Zoe Quinn / Chelsea Van Valkenburg (Worshipped by people like Jake Alley)
Rebecca Marie Hernandez-Gerber (Part of the Norasphere, later moved)
Peter Coffin (Anti-GGer, known to asspat Rat Kings)
Brianna Wu / John Flynt (Resented by most Rat Kings, follows similar MO)
Colby Klaus (Defended Sarah Butts, occasionally associates with Rat Kings)
Hbomberguy (Similar deal to Colby Klaus, popular youtuber)
Alison Rapp (Much of the Rat King flocked to her defense)

Now enjoy discussion of Fortney starting under this cut.
----------------------
After the recent arrival of Leighanna Rose Walsh aka WetFlame a pastebin of WF arguing with one "Natalie Duarcain" in regards to known lolcow Laurelai Bailey surfaced. A search of Natalie Duarcain and known alias Natalie Durkin didn't turn up much of note besides this blog post by Meryl. Meryl, birthname Ryan Fortney, appears to get really upset at being deadnamed despite currently using it as the primary name on his own Facebook.


Much like the other autistic trannies that have come to our attention of late, Meryl is no stranger to hipster welfare, setting up a Patreon for webcomics and a GoFundMe for gender reassignment surgery, both of which have fallen quite short of their goals. He also seems to be a magnet for twitter drama with other trannies. He also makes genitals and sextoys for Second Life that can be purchased here.

Links:
Facebook. Archive.
Twitter. Archive.
DevArt. Archive.
G+. Archive.
LinkedIn. Archive.
WordPress. Archive.
Steam. Archive.
Because of course he does. Archive.

As you see he has quite the online presence, and is not afraid to speak his mind.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 8, 2015)

Whole lot of furry shit going on with this fellow. I do appreciate him drawing his fursona with man-hands though. Shows a lot of self awareness!


----------



## Null (Jun 8, 2015)

"premium shit
"drunk
"100% alc"

she's not blushing cuz she's insulted, she's blushing cuz she fucking crunk


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jun 8, 2015)

Keep up the good work @PurpleMonkeyDishwasher. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 8, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Much like the other autistic trannies that have come to our attention of late, Meryl is no stranger to hipster welfare, setting up a Patreon for webcomics and a GoFundMe for gender reassignment surgery, both of which have fallen quite short of their goals.



That's at least a step above Chloe Sagal who set up a giant fraud and stole the money.

Still, yet another display of the farce that is crowdsourcing.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 8, 2015)

More links. Ryan used to also go by Meryl Scott Fortney. It seems the name is the only thing that changes about him though.
YouTube. Archive.
Random blog post about him. Archive.
Another feminist blog post about him. Archive.
The more I look into him the more I get a Phil and Jordman vibe. Funnily enough, those are the only tranny cows along with Rika he doesn't seem to have any direct connection to. He's even been tag-team keyboard warrior-ing with Rani on Vice and Gaystarnews.

Edit: Another example of him happily outing his own "deadname". Archive.

oh and almost forgot, here's a pre-transition picture that appears in one of the blog posts.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jun 8, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


>


"Why the long face?"


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 26, 2015)

It looks like GoFundMe has pulled his SRS fundraiser. The link to his blog about it is still stickied on his Twitter but if you follow the links "Fundraiser not found". Also, just like all the other "lesbian transwomen" he's flipping shit about the gay marriage ruling not including trans people.
Archive.

Edit: He salty. https://archive.md/czs3q


 
Gee, you don't say....


----------



## GDT (Jun 26, 2015)

While transwomen lolcows are a fuckin dime a dozen, this one seems to hold some semblance of promise. Especially given that this one doesn't seem to have the brain cells to recognize same-sex marriage is actually, you know, in her _favor. _


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 3, 2016)

Bumping this thread. @Kerfuffle made some screencaps in John Flynt's thread and I thought that "Queen of the Damned" looked interesting. Turns out our friend already has a thread!



Kerfuffle said:


> Wu managed to get into a slapfight with someone that seems to be equally as idiotic as he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some awesome stuff includes a way-past-cool vampire novel in which he expects agents and publishers to contact _him_, CWC-style, instead of the other way around and a rocking YouCaring page in which he's accrued a whopping $15 of his $20,000.

The esteemed @chimpburgers continues to gather information so stay tuned!


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 3, 2016)

Here was Ryan tardraging about Richard Dawkins with Laurelai Bailey getting in on the action.

http://archive.md/VG89R

TERF Cathy Brennan doxed his ass pretty good back in late 2014.

http://genderidentitywatch.com/2014/03/10/ryan-scott-fortney-and-terfhate/

He landed his dumb ass on this blog that warned people about his aborrent behavior.

http://genderfatigue.com/2014/06/19/trust-your-perceptions-this-is-a-violent-man/

About the blog itself:





@Typhoid Mary also tells me that they were a romantic partner of Laurelai's. Pure rat king material.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 3, 2016)

*A few things about Ryan Fortney.
*

Has a terrible relationship with his father, thus using Kavanagh instead of "Fortney".
Loves the show, Dexter, and identifies as a sociopath
Dated Laurelai Bailey, as @chimpburgers pointed out
Friends with Fire
Lives in Harrisburg, PA
Stalked me from 2014-2016 for outing LB as a rapist.
Pretended to be me on social media from October 2014 to May 2015
This person is a huge Rat King. Good luck with your investigation into this guy. Lemme know if you need any help.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 3, 2016)

This sped has as many social media accounts as Kengle does but I think here is the TRUE and HONEST original first book, "PaxCorpus" (PeaceBody???), which WAS available on Amazon for free at one point but now cost $3 (i.e. fucking forget it). There are three positive reviews that are clearly not written by sockpuppets/his friends so you should definitely buy it NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW

There's another self-published sequel to this which is called "Escape Velocity" and that's followed by "Netherworld", which is currently being hosted for free. Alright it's not Dostoevsky but it's better than other lolcow-produced works I've encountered in my time, but also I'm just glancing at the first few sections and not really evaluating it critically. In principle I can't jeer too much at any aspiring author but hanging around and waiting for publishers to contact you is fucking lazy.



Typhoid Mary said:


> *A few things about Ryan Fortney.*
> 
> Lives in Harrisburg, PA.


So continues the PA lolcow conspiracy...


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's Laurelai whining about "Natalie." This Ryan guy was the first to bring him up.





All of his tranny posts.

https://twitter.com/search?q=trans from:Empress_MSK&src=typd

On TERFs.

https://twitter.com/search?q=TERF from:Empress_MSK&src=typd


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 3, 2016)

The ratking just keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Apr 3, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Here's Laurelai whining about "Natalie." This Ryan guy was the first to bring him up.


Do we know for sure this is in reference to the Natalie Duarcain from the OP? I really wanna find stuff on that person but the only things I ever seem to find are the rat king bitching about them.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 3, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> Do we know for sure this is in reference to the Natalie Duarcain from the OP? I really wanna find stuff on that person but the only things I ever seem to find are the rat king bitching about them.


I have a strong suspicion it's the same Natalie.

Laurelai did more bitching about her.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I have a strong suspicion it's the same Natalie.
> 
> Laurelai did more bitching about her.



Laurelai calling anyone evil is a hoot and a half.  Laurelai sucks Satan's cock for breakfast.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 3, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> Do we know for sure this is in reference to the Natalie Duarcain from the OP? I really wanna find stuff on that person but the only things I ever seem to find are the rat king bitching about them.



Natalie Duarcain is an alias I used online for awhile. I'm afraid there isn't much info to be found on me.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 5, 2016)

Another tranny bitches about Baldur's Gate


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 5, 2016)

Hire this vampire tranny NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!


----------



## Daisymae (Apr 14, 2016)

Reddit - Hipschan | Reddit - lesemendemon | Twitter - lesemendemon
tumblr - hipschan | Steam Account | MLP FanFic - Amut | xtube - hipschan​
Hips-chan has made a name for him/her/xirself on the imageboards, twitter and reddit over the course of the past few years. He (pronouns please) is known for sticking up for many members of the Rat King and associating with them on twitter. In doing so, e manages to make an ass of himself in many ways.

Aside from being an SJW activist defender of Butts and James and the like, he also is known as a pedo. Below is a pastebin of a conversaion he had in the past on the topic of being with a 12 yr old. In addition, he has expressed on /lgbt/ the desire to manipulate his anus multiple times. This is truly a fun guy and I am surprised that he hasn't been discussed at length here previously.

Nonsense on Twitter







Spoiler: GG = /baphomet/ & Get fucked fgt

















Spoiler: Randoms to Sarah Sempai



























Spoiler: Whining for Devi Ever and Butts



View attachment 84574






Is he an illegal immigrant?




Sticking up for Butts



Spoiler: Dox



615 Guererro Street, Apt. #2
San Francisco, CA 94110
Skype - pol.throwaway
email: amitabho@trioptimum.com










Spoiler: Accounts



https://www.reddit.com/user/Hipschan
https://www.reddit.com/user/leSemenDemon
http://www.plurk.com/hipschan
https://twitter.com/leSemenDemon
http://hipschan.tumblr.com/
http://steamrep.com/search?q=http://steamcommunity.com/id/amita/
https://www.fimfiction.net/user/Amit
http://www.xtube.com/profile/Hipschan-30195141/about-me
Skype - pol.throwaway
email: amitabho@trioptimum.com
https://tweetsave.com/lesemendemon



Here is a Pastebin example of his pedophile nature.

His dox are exposed several places, here is a Pastebin of his dox


Spoiler: Bookcover from dox











Spoiler: Domain Registration 















xtube profile


Spoiler: xtube profile cap











Some caps from /lgbt/ (one of his favorite hangouts)


Spoiler: He really likes messing with his butthole


























Maybe he should wash it...




He is a long-term brony.


Spoiler: The first is about the bourgeois establishment, second linguistics porn. Fifth? Actual porn.








https://www.fimfiction.net/user/Amit
https://archive.md/XPqxl

An interview with him about his Brony status
http://ponyfictionvault.blogspot.com/2013/01/amits-solace.html


He has been trolled a bit as well. baphomet got him SWATted. Here is the call.
http://b.1339.cf/saoxmjp.mp3


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

I think we need a summary of how this works and why it works because it's a winning formula that seems to work almost every time when you want to get the attention of one of these people. You never even have to directly link to their thread at all for them to find it. This especially goes for any rat king cultist that you might encounter. A lot of them are closely monitoring the forums now, so sometimes in a matter of hours, they are already whining and bitching on Twitter about people finding them, like in the case of our new friend Doug McDonald. 

*What are the ingredients to this phenomenon you might say? 
*
1. You're gonna need their deadname always to cause the most amount of butthurt to any of these people. These outcasts in the trans community are really sensitive to having their deadname out and as much as I have my issues with the TERFs and radfems, some of them run some very succcessful deadnaming websites that have already caught these people pinned to a cross years before we ever find them for ourselves. Use their services well and to their full advantage to get as much information as you need for your future rat king threads. Two great websites that I have come across that are very helpful in determining a deadname of a tranny are as follows:

Nametheproblem.com
Gender Identity Watch 
If there's anything that triggers a rat king more than anything, it's always their deadname being out there.

2. If they have or have had a GoFundMe account before or for whatever reason they might have deleted it, definitely try to find that and make it known in the thread if they have or have not had one. A lot of these rat king members are heavily dependent on having some kind of GoFundMe or Patreon account or some other kind of means of ebegging for whatever reason. It's also great to have this right in the OP of your thread.

3. If you can find their dox and posting it somewhere right at the top of the OP of your thread, holy shit, you will earn some serious cred and substantially increasing the odds of the rat king idiot having a big chimpout on their Twitter or whatever social media they use at that time. Some of them have already been doxed multiple times but not by Kiwi Farms or ED or 8chan or whatever lolcow focused website there is. Make it known and really draw attention to it as much as you can!

4. Carefully figure out who they're associated with and who they're friends with. They are all part of the same network. They may not all know each other but there's usually some kind of common link that binds them all together. For example, does Buffalo Bill already have them as a follower on their Twitter or Facebook or is the person somehow friends with one of ADF's friends and so on. If they have anything related to BlockBot somewhere on their Twitter, that should also be a red flag that they just might be part of the rat king.

5. You don't have to go overboard with insulting them to get them pissed off which is a valid point but you can usually really insult them just by digging their twitter and calling them out on their past behavior and sexual deviancy or fetishes if they have any. If you were writing a Lolcow Wiki article, of course you don't need to go that route at all but the name of the game here is trying to produce the most amount of butthurt that you can from all of this. I actually edited one of my OPs for one of these people and the thread itself was still enough to piss them off greatly.

6. This point is related to #1 and is something that I wanted to add in here. Misgendering them in the OP sometimes also rattles their cage. Like if they identify as a MtF tranny, you use their original gender all throughout rather than what they are now. That always seems to get them upset.

These are just 6 general things to keep in mind whenever you do any thread on a previously undiscovered rat king member. The more of this shit that you have in the thread, the better and what I'm saying is that if you do your homework enough and *archive everything in advance*, even that could be enough to get any rat king chimping, so good luck and have as much fun with this as you can.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Apr 15, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Hire this vampire tranny NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!
> 
> View attachment 81722


Is that a tumblr post? No wonder she's not getting hired.

In her defense, though, nine dollars an hour is a decent minimum.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 16, 2016)

_(Source: https://www.facebook.com/marian.aanerud, http://archive.md/EOCeZ)_
Remember that article that Vordrak wrote about BlockBot, which happens to have several admins who run it? As you might recall, I linked to the article back in January when I created that thread and this was the same woman that Vordrak was talking about at the time. As much as I believe that Vordrak is a salty sperg himself, I've been looking at the article again and there's tons of good info in there that can be used as a starting point for this thread. I've been aware of this woman for months but she's been entangling herself in a lot of rat king bullshit lately and it's starting to become evident that Atheism+ and rat king go together like peanut butter and jelly and some of it is also tied to anti-Gamergate as well. This is gonna be a possibly very lengthy OP because this woman's Internet footprint is just so massive and I really didn't know where to even begin. Just like Doug McDonald, this woman is a literal salt factory and making this thread alone will probably be enough to set her off. It's also showing how the rat king doesn't just include outcasts in the trans community but major academics and people like this are also getting involved now. Special credit also goes to @yawning sneasel for a lot of these caps as they really saved me a lot of time here while I found certain things like her dox and recent addresses.




Aanerud was born March 6, 1975 and was a professor at the University of Rochester up until her firing from the institution and wrote a whole written consent (http://archive.md/4yg2c) about the ordeal. She also whined quite a lot about her firing and blamed everyone besides herself for being one of the worst professors that they had. This is all verified in the Vordrak article which goes into it very well, but for the sake of this thread, a Tl;dr summary of what happened is needed so I can get to the much funnier content. Look at her own RateMyProfessors page and it's filled with students who had a lot of hilarious stories about how shitty of a prof she was. That's not even the funniest part either, which you're going to see right after these few screenshots, although I love the part in these screenshots when one of her former students said she needed to be on that show _What Not to Wear_. 



Spoiler: RateMyProfessor reviews





















You'd think that these reviews would be end of the it, but this professor does something really unprofessional and chimps out over her own students writing negative reviews about her while trying to give herself a perfect score, demonstrating how big her own ego can be.





http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=297843
http://archive.md/vtr8K

With this kind of an attitude towards her students and her appalling behavior about it on Twitter, the firing seemed to be justified. The Vordrak article had this other important detail about the firing and what she proceeded to do. She claimed that she got laid off from her job rather than actually being fired, which sounds like she was trying to backpedal and save face like most lolcows seem to do. Shelby is also discussed in an article on Michael Nugent's website and is possibly also related to the firing.



> Afterwards I received an email from the University of Minnesota. It said, _“We have reviewed your email and determined that given the circumstances, no further action by the University is warranted at this time”_. It was a little cryptic and I took it to mean that they had investigated but as she was laid off and working her notice anyway there was very little point in any action being taken.
> 
> Subsequently, Melby tweeted (archive here) to the effect that, _“Breitbart and some blogger guy conspired to try to get me fired from my job […]”_. I ignored it.
> 
> ...



Ludicrous claims debunked by several different sources, I feel like digging into her really good with information about her past accounts, her association with Free Thought Blogs and other atheist publications, and ties to other members of the ever growing Rat King.

For anyone who follows Gamergate, I also have a treat for you and it's this thread from KotakuInAction which talked about her firing, written about three months ago but still relevant to the discussion here and she was brought up in the AgainstAtheismPlus subreddit.









Why are we even talking about this woman so many months later after this all hit? These tweets that I saw should answer that question pretty well and how she's even part of the rat king at all. Tweets to Rani Bakr and Doug McDonald, another BlockBot admin, right here. There's no doubt in mind that M.A. Melby has probably tweeted many other rat kings before besides these two losers. Rani believes that I have some hateboner for Fake Goth and that I have no original thought. Keep thinking that because you're next after I'm done tearing apart your little friend here and I know you will see this thread. I remember your ass pretty well from the big Chloe Sagal thread was big last year and my long-term memory made me think of both you and Melby. 








Moving on then. This is a screencap from her Secular Woman page and her Transadvocate page, where her "simantyx" alt was discovered and where this thread is going to go into deeper places. This was just the tip of the iceberg and I'm having a hell of a time already putting the puzzle pieces on this clown together. She looks kinda like ADF in the second photo too. Gross.









When you search for content under the simantyx name, you will find links to her Wordpress, Last.fm account, old DeviantArt page, Discogs page, MySpace page, Project Free Music page, a Wiki that she created herself, LiveJournal, and an account on a website called Detroit Goth. Out of all the content that is here so far, I want to focus most on her poetry, which is so hilariously bad that just for that alone, she's already proving to be a great lolcow to talk about.



Spoiler: Enjoy this poetic trainwreck in action, several screencaps worth of great content













She edits her own Wiki and produces music, which I heard was pretty bad. There's a playlist linked below.




Email under that name:









In one of her pages, she posts pictures of her children and family. @Dynastia, you can dox them if you want. 


There are so many other screencaps that were taken but they all display how salty she gets. There's one instance where she got so pissy at Lady Gaga that she blocked her too. No one is safe from her autistic wrath and tardraging. Enjoy!


Further reading:

http://rhinoden.rangerup.com/mean-tweets-and-ptsd-facts-and-fakers/ (for more salt)
https://storify.com/MAMelby/the-simple-terf-test
https://tweetsave.com/mamelby
http://skepchick.org/2013/06/so-much-for-center-for-inquiry/ - Discussing being on a SW only community
http://www.transadvocate.com/et-tu-caroline-criado-perez_n_14058.htm
https://storify.com/MAMelby/the-language-police - Quoting people discussing gender on twitter
Even Mancheeze (link to her thread here) thought Melby and their Blockbot business was spergy:
https://mancheeze.wordpress.com/tag/ma-melby/


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 16, 2016)

She'd be cuter if she had a dick. Good work.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 16, 2016)

She has tweeted Margaret Pless before.





Are you fucking kidding? NekoArc too.



Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 16, 2016)

YouTube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sinmantyx


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

*If you have any questions about what qualifies for this subforum or what rat king is, please read the Lolcow Wiki article on the subject for more information. Thanks.*

Rat king threads are growing by the day. As a brief reminder, a *rat king* is defined as a bunch of rats getting stuck to their tails, usually held together by blood, dirt, feces or ice. In this context, it means a bunch of lolcows tied together at a knot: They all tweet each other, promote each other, blow smoke up each other's asses and have a creepy hive mind mentality about them. You can even see this in action to a certain extent on Manosphere blogs, but this thread is about those people who are tied to cows like Richard Jones, Laurelai, Sarah Nyberg, and NekoArc, outcasts of the transgendered community. Rat king is also starting to encompass Atheism+ cows and atheist feminist cows, like M.A. Melby and Zinnia Jones.

I aim for this thread to be about those where they might not have enough material for their thread of their own at the time but might be worth keeping an eye out on or for those where we really can't find as much on them as we thought.

Rani Bakr is someone that I've been told is less batshit than Chloe Sagal and kept them from going insane but here they are talking about me and my supposed boner for Cathy Brennan.
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/ratkingsalt1-png.85371/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/ratkingsalt3-png.85480/

Rani has also blocked me and some other Kiwis on Twitter so they are still lurking here and have something against us, even though we decided that there wouldn't be a Rani thread at the time. I want to know what people think about that here.

This is another profile that I've been blocked from that I never tweeted before, but they also seem to be a person of interest at least. I mentioned them in the Nyberg thread too. They are rat king'ed to Izzy Galvez at least.





From here.

Zinnia Jones thread:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/zinnia-jones-zachary-antolak-zack-sklar.19416

I appear to be blocked too.






@Hellfire capped the rest of these from their profile.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-14_22-11-8-png.84828/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-14_22-13-9-png.84830/

In essence, just post any general rat king discussion here and people of interest that should be talked about but perhaps don't have enough material for their own thread yet. Stephanie Weil is another name I've been seeing pop up that people have been interested in and I've also been told she's another Kengle kind of character.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 17, 2016)

That's weird, she blocked me too, and we've always got along well. What did you ppl do to her? lol


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 17, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> That's weird, she blocked me too, and we've always got along well. What did you ppl do to her? lol


We cyberbowled her gf fam


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> We cyberbowled her gf fam



lol funny how she never gave a fuck when we did it to Chloe

this one must be true love


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

It's funny and ironic too how Rani thinks I have a boner for Cathy when i was the one who made the thread on her too. I think Cathy and Vordrak are spergs too but it just so happens that their sites had good info on the latest rat kings I made threads for, so I'm not going to just disregard them as sources, but I wouldn't expect someone as stupid as Rani to take my word for it.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cathy...der-identity-watch-terf-doxxing-lawyer.15684/


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 17, 2016)

Would Ashley Lynch count as part of the Rat King? She connected to Iggy Galvez(and a few others I believe), is a FtM transgender, and has a bad history with the chans. Most of her tweets are gamergate related. I don't believe she's aware of the farms.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> Would Ashley Lynch count as part of the Rat King? She connected to Iggy Galvez(and a few others I believe), is a FtM transgender, and has a bad history with the chans. Most of her tweets are gamergate related. I don't believe she's aware of the farms.


Probably. If you have any tweets confirming this, feel free to dump them here. 

One other reason why I think Rani is much more of a cow now is this specific tweet I capped. Just what the fuck?





These are some other suspicious profiles I've been seeing.

FakeRobotGamer is someone that's possibly a cow. @Typhoid Mary might know them.

http://archive.md/rYKAY

Wu follows this one.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 17, 2016)

Daryl 'Sophia' Banks/SophiaPhotos?   https://twitter.com/sophiaphotos   IIRC he's been involved in quite a lot of trans drama on Twitter and accused Laurelai of rape.  And then threatened to sue a local rape crisis centre.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 17, 2016)

A couple of the images in the OP are broken on my end, just fyi.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> A couple of the images in the OP are broken on my end, just fyi.


I'm seeing them just fine here. That's odd.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 17, 2016)

I've been scoping out Twitter for potential Rat Kings a little recently, haven't found anybody thread worthy (yet) but I have found quite a few that are more suited for this thread. I'll put them in the spoiler below as I find them.


Spoiler



•  https://twitter.com/Empress_MSK - Queen of the Damned
" Trans woman, indie author, 3D designer, sanguine #thepaxseries | #netherbound |#3000milesofblood |#darkphantomseries|https://ask.fm/Empress_MSK " -Twitter bio
basically just sits on twitter all day whining about muh sexist vidya gayms and politics. semi-passing as far as trannies go.

• https://twitter.com/nataliereed84 - Natalie Reed
" Preferred pronoun is the sound of a brick thru a window. Orc Witch Queen of the Remote Radio-Controlled Jukebox. QUI OBDURAT ADIPISCITUR. " - Twitter bio
Never out right says she's a tranny, but most likely is due to constant complaining about dumb tranny stuff.

• https://twitter.com/Quinnae_Moon - Katherine Cross
" Sociologist, Transfeminist, Gaming/Cultural Critic, Opera-lover, itinerant Valkyrie and @Gamasutracolumnist. http://patreon.com/KatherineCross " - Twitter bio
older looking tranny, apparently some kind of game critic or some shit idk, complains about sexist video games and memes and old people shit basically.

• https://twitter.com/femmewitch666  - Heather Shayne
alt account: https://twitter.com/dadhater420
" Uncanny valley trans girl and (s)witchy hard femme dyke with a taste for the darker side. I don't bite, sometimes. Booking : femmewitch666@gmail.com " - Twitter bio (first account)
" 19/agender hard femme dyke weirdo / Sex worker and makeup artist / personal Twitter of @femmewitch666/ NSFW sometimes "
- Twitter bio (second account)
Ugh...absolutely disgusting. The femmewitch account is a NSFW porn account, and the dadhater one is like their personal account for your average twitter tranny shit. They could probably have their own thread tbh...


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> I've been scoping out Twitter for potential Rat Kings a little recently, haven't found anybody thread worthy (yet) but I have found quite a few that are more suited for this thread. I'll put them in the spoiler below as I find them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Empress_MSK has had a thread for a long while but has only been active as of recently. The rest of them of them sound pretty interesting though.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ryan-fortney-meryl-scarlett-kavanagh-lulavauss-empress_mk.10024/


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Empress_MSK has had a thread for a long while but has only been active as of recently. The rest of them of them sound pretty interesting though.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ryan-fortney-meryl-scarlett-kavanagh-lulavauss-empress_mk.10024/


Oh, I completely missed that, lol.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

It's fine. Some of these people might have threads already but they didn't really go anywhere at the time too.

One other trend I've noticed over and over is how many of these people follow the TransAtheist Podcast. Richard always follows it and so does Rani and several others.

If any of them go dark and make a new Twitter, checking the followers of this profile is one of the easiest ways to find them again. It also reinforces how much atheism+ ties into rat king really well.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Rani has also blocked me and some other Kiwis on Twitter so they are still lurking here and have something against us, even though we decided that there wouldn't be a Rani thread at the time. I want to know what people think about that here.



Anyone who blocks you also obsessively reads everything you write.  It's a law of nature or something.


----------



## Hanamura (Apr 17, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fpuu.sh%2FoiAHT%2F6a3160bce6.png&hash=afc0d5fd18abe6c2ed3ce63a6f8bb5bf


Oh man, I'm a bit familiar with this chick. She makes twitter and tumblr bots that make sjw-esque "humor" markov chains.   (example here, more on her patreon)
She got into a slapfight with another tumblrbot's creator, Doomy, over Doomy making fun of her misunderstanding of what fucking opensource means (see below and link to the post with the dumb fucking argument here, the tl;dr of it is "UGH MEN ARE OPPRESSING ME)




Now this Nora Reed chick is (as far as I know) a cis woman who's recently came out as "nonbinary femme" or some other bullshit which basically means "I'm okay with being a girl but i want more oppression points so I'll call myself nonbinary too"


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 17, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone who blocks you also obsessively reads everything you write.  It's a law of nature or something.


Something like Chelsea Van Valkenburg's Law? Cry in front of a judge to get a gag order against an ex-boyfriend; set up Google Alerts to obsessively stalk him online.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 18, 2016)

Holy fuck, look at all this sperging from today. 


Spoiler


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Apr 19, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This one lives in Portland, where ADF and others are.



I knew someone who knew him and it's a sad story of someone who used to have a job turning into an absolute fucking wreck.

Douglas "Armand" Zimmerman used to be a functional man. He actually enjoyed working as a barista (more power to you if you like it I guess). But he suffered from depression and panic attacks, also he was very very into femdom, cross-dressing and forced feminisation (a man being forced to be like a woman) and the furry fandom.

In 2014, after a bad breakup with a girlfriend he moved in with a MtF tranny roomate. After learning about the panic attacks, depression and his fetishes the tranny convinced Douglas that he was also a tranny. Douglas then entered into a world of ever changing identities and reasons for becoming part of the rat king and years of unemployment, danger hair, internet panhandling and driving away all his friends.

He started calling himself "Armeline Deirdre Zobelpelz".  and changed identities like other people change clothes: he was a femboy, he was a genderqueer, intersex, an enby, a girl, a non-binary girl. He had gender dysphoria, he didn't have gender dysphoria and loved his "girlcock".

He hated how the testosterone blockers he was taking reduced his sex drive so he got himself castrated and then there really was no coming back.

He's been unable to hold down a job, so he decided that he had fibromyalgia and couldn't work ever again and needed a tugboat. So far he's been unsuccessful in getting one.  He also decided he was a Ashkenazi Jew and non-white despite no one in his family having been a practising jew for generations, or possibly ever. Here's what this non-white non-binary girl looks like:



Big man hands, man forearms, wide man shoulders and fivehead under the bangs.

Despite the panhandling, he somehow always has enough money for pot, junk food and the latest vidya games on steam.

The creepiest thing about him is, thanks to his forced feminisation fetish, he sometimes contacts vulnerable young men,  in the furry fandom, having mental health problems, crises and so on and encourages them to becomes trannies. He talks about how great taking hormones is and how it will make your skin soft and he obviously gets off on it:



The furry fandom is full of people with mental health problems so it's a great hunting ground for him.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 19, 2016)

gracious bobbly bits said:


> I knew someone who knew him and it's a sad story of someone who used to have a job turning into an absolute fucking wreck.
> 
> Douglas "Armand" Zimmerman used to be a functional man. He actually enjoyed working as a barista (more power to you if you like it I guess). But he suffered from depression and panic attacks, also he was very very into femdom, cross-dressing and forced feminisation (a man being forced to be like a woman) and the furry fandom.
> 
> ...



Uh...so I saved everything I could find on him about an hour ago, but left it alone because I though he wasn't much of a cow/was kinda sad. Should I put it here or...


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Apr 19, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> Uh...so I saved everything I could find on him about an hour ago, but left it alone because I though he wasn't much of a cow/was kinda sad. Should I put it here or...



I  don't know. I'm not sure if he produces milk on a regular basis. I guess he's just yet another example of this fucked up rat king.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 19, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> Uh...so I saved everything I could find on him about an hour ago, but left it alone because I though he wasn't much of a cow/was kinda sad. Should I put it here or...


I think it's probably worth posting either way just as a reminder how toxic the rat king Kool-Aid can be and how much it can fuck up someone. That's also what this thread is for. Just anything that doesn't seem as cowish as some of the other major players is fair game for a post in here.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 19, 2016)

All the people
http://www.allthepeople.net/armand-zimmerman
http://archive.md/LsY1E

https://www.facebook.com/armand.zimmerman
Not found...

Moby picture
http://www.mobypicture.com/user/Adookable
http://archive.md/z8bHE

Pastebin
http://pastebin.com/u/Adookable
http://archive.md/CXrFn

Favstar
https://favstar.fm/users/Adookable
http://archive.md/M5kHX

Wikifur had an article for her. A lot of stuff came from here.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Armand_Zimmerman

Flicker
https://www.flickr.com/photos/zimmermana/
http://archive.md/ffb0G

Twistar
http://twistar.cc/Adookable
http://archive.md/jyjQ5

Ello
https://ello.co/adookable
http://archive.md/PrCkB

Furaffinity
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/armand/
http://archive.md/dqPAy

Inkbunny
https://inkbunny.net/Armeline
http://archive.md/Nb22u

Live journal
http://daiku-arumando.livejournal.com
http://archive.md/mXguq


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 19, 2016)

In Zinnia's latest chimpout against us, I saw these two profiles get retweeted by him. I haven't gone any further in checking them out yet but I'm gonna drop em here.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

More people to dump here.

This was the tweet where I got compared to a Simpsons character. Lol.






Now look at who liked it. I picked ones with the most tweets to draw attention to.


Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> More people to dump here.



Much trigger.  Such entitlement.  Wow.

Someone actually pinned this tweet promising not to bring an utter piece of shit to Steam unless they're guaranteed to get no bad reviews.  

To these clowns, the Internet is just something they can use to force their girlcock down the throats of strangers, no bad reviews or sass back allowed.

I am glad shit like this isn't on Steam.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Amy Dentata



Her site
http://www.amydentata.com
http://archive.md/gRH7V

Her patreon
https://www.patreon.com/amydentata?ty=h
http://archive.md/skZfy

Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/amydentata/
http://archive.md/L9ysJ

Gumroad
https://gumroad.com/amydentata
http://archive.md/5X7FU

Medium
https://medium.com/@AmyDentata
http://archive.md/F14cc

Gamejolt
http://gamejolt.com/profile/amy-dentata/190632
http://archive.md/uZZWy

Soundcloud
(Not sure if this saved correctly)
https://soundcloud.com/amydentata
http://archive.md/HvV4S

About.me
https://about.me/amydentata
http://archive.md/tlSM9

Gender terror
https://genderterror.com/tag/amy-dentata/
http://archive.md/DMuT5

Vine
https://vine.co/u/962317008542846976
http://archive.md/sKqEr
 Storify
https://storify.com/AmyDentata
http://archive.md/mVFsg

Google plus
https://plus.google.com/+AmyDentata
http://archive.md/MggNg

Deviantart
http://amydentata.deviantart.com
http://archive.md/HMTF8



I'm saving more stuff from the others, but it takes a while.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> Spoiler: Amy Dentata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did also find their YouTube channel. Amy is likely to get a thread in the future if they keep going like this, but I want to see how they play out first. There's other shit I gotta do too and take care of first.

Definitely one to keep an eye out on for now.

I think I found the channel through either sarahlicity's YouTube or laurelai's YouTube channels.

If there's anything funny here, feel free to archive the whole channel.

https://www.youtube.com/user/AmyDentata


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I did also find their YouTube channel. Amy is likely to get a thread in the future if they keep going like this, but I want to see how they play out first. There's other shit I gotta do too and take care of first.
> 
> Definitely one to keep an eye out on for now.
> 
> ...


A lot of them are actually really easy to find. Some of them even have their real names attached to their profiles. It's not shocking, but you'd think they'd try. Only about two of them are hard to search for.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 21, 2016)

Ummmm okay?

Yeah I'll definitely be monitoring this one closely.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 21, 2016)

Spoiler: Araaraladygrey



Photosugar
http://www.photosugar.com/t/araaraladygrey
http://archive.md/zpP7u

She won an online contest. Ew...NSFW.
http://twicsy.com/i/sHcpij
http://archive.md/7osCo






Spoiler: Nemowoodbine/ Roxanne Julia Rasco



Soundcloud
https://soundcloud.com/roxanne-julia-rasco
http://archive.md/Iu39n





Spoiler: Thatwronglove/ Michelle Perez



Klear
http://es.klear.com/profile/ThatWrongLove
http://archive.md/ePzuS

Buzzfeed
http://www.buzzfeed.com/patrickstru...ple-are-taking-selfies-to-celebrate-transgend
http://archive.md/QvRHt

Favstar
https://favstar.fm/users/ThatWrongLove
http://archive.md/59MRS

The Rainbow Club
http://www.therainbowhub.com/author/michelle-perez/
http://archive.md/urJcb






Spoiler: Ladyattis/Bridget Armozel



Tweetsave
https://tweetsave.com/ladyattis
http://archive.md/AoYbZ

Wordpress
https://ladyattis.wordpress.com/
http://archive.md/i6VSb

Load Average
https://loadaverage.org/ladyattis
http://archive.md/AeIVg

Myspace
https://myspace.com/ladyattis
http://archive.md/sDmL3

Deviantart
http://ladyattis.deviantart.com/
http://archive.md/PSD5F

Blogger
https://www.blogger.com/profile/13215411110192530355
http://archive.md/V8B9

Bogosity
http://www.bogosity.tv/forum/index.php?topic=615.0
http://archive.md/nwL27


----------



## on a serious note (Apr 21, 2016)

*eye twitching*


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 21, 2016)

pandemic! said:


> *eye twitching*


Post that to the Doug McDonald thread too. 

There's also now a thread on Block Bot in community watch.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 21, 2016)

Have they seen their thread yet?

Guess so


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Have they seen their thread yet?
> 
> Guess so


So how long will it take for this special snowflake to chimp and come here to "confront" us?


----------



## Squealer (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh god, not near my folks. God help us all


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 21, 2016)

You really have to fuck up to lose your professorship if you have tenure.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 22, 2016)

I don´t really know where to post it otherwise so I post it in this thread. I stand corrected if I am in the wrong here.

This is confusing as a big pile of dog shit, but I found an old archived page from Jan 2015 from Chloe Sagal´s Twitter

http://archive.md/tzQwH

with a lot of suicide baiting and her claiming of being "terminally ill". In the tweets she accused someone named *Monstrous Foxy Meryl @foxmeryl* (deleted Twitter) of "stalking and harassing" Chloe. Now Meryl seems to be someone named *Meryl Fortney @MerylSKavanagh* (another deleted Twitter) who was also accused of attacking Laurelai (referenced as James), while she here in the tweets accused Laurelei of attacking her. Can´t make heads or tails of anything but maybe someone smarter than me might be able to. The whole shit was posted by Miss Sudo Khaleesi @miss_sudo 

https://storify.com/miss_sudo/meryl-forney-abused-autistic-bpd-loved-one

http://archive.md/j6NP3


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

Infighting seems to be a common occurrence in the rat king. Take the case of Sophia Banks. She used to tweet Laurelai, Zinnia, Sarah Noble, and FakeRobotGamer up until 2014 and NekoArc up until early 2015.

Look for yourself.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sophiaphotos to:stuxnetsource&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sophiaphotos to:NekoArc&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sophiaphotos to:sarahlicity&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sophiaphotos to:FakeRobotGamer&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sophiaphotos to:ZJemptv&src=typd

http://archive.md/Hpfb2


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Infighting seems to be a common occurrence in the rat king. Take the case of Sophia Banks. She used to tweet Laurelai, Zinnia, Sarah Noble, and FakeRobotGamer up until 2014 and NekoArc up until early 2015.
> 
> Look for yourself.
> 
> ...



Blasting the New York Dolls as something that will offend cis people is somewhere on the level of Homer making a video to tell feminists he's having a sandwich.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 26, 2016)

Crosspost from the Goths thread.

Look what we have here.

A goth who happens to also be poly and queer and possibly a tranny.






They were tweeting this and I saw it.






All roads lead back to Laurelai too.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:Falcc to:stuxnetsource&src=typd

They also still tweet FakeRobotGamer.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:Falcc to:FakeRobotGamer&src=typd


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 26, 2016)

Possible Rat King sighting.

Trinity Pixie aka Trinity Pixie Irby aka Trinity Irby aka Trinity Rain Irby

https://twitter.com/TrinityPixie/with_replies

_Coblogger for Zinnia Jones at Freethoughtblogs and Advisory council member at Secular Woman._

Hasn´t much of an online presence, and a proper connection besides Zinnia Jones to the other Rat Kings still needs to be established, if there is any. Could be completely harmless too. He hates his mother - told her to fuck off on Twitter - but if he is into drama with the other twats I´m not sure yet.



Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 26, 2016)

These idiots all seem butthurt about Cathy Brennan. Lolcows getting angry at other lolcows.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 28, 2016)

Junior tranny rat king component fused with Nora Reed, Katherine Cross, Sick Nick Nyberg, probably more. https://twitter.com/LikeIronLies

























"do you have any idea how insulting it is that you would  all literally risk your own lives than listen to a single transgender person?"

https://twitter.com/ramonasewage


----------



## Hellfire (May 3, 2016)




----------



## RecklessCyandye (May 3, 2016)

Is this the thread where I can suggest an lolcow?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 3, 2016)

RecklessCyandye said:


> Is this the thread where I can suggest an lolcow?


Holy shit, good find there.


----------



## RecklessCyandye (May 3, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Holy shit, good find there.



Actually went ahead and just made a thread with all the info I had. Will be useful if I can actually find his facebook


----------



## AnOminous (May 3, 2016)

RecklessCyandye said:


> Actually went ahead and just made a thread with all the info I had. Will be useful if I can actually find his facebook



The one case where one of these creeps should have changed his name to Pinkamena Starsprinkles Vagoomongler, and he keeps his sex offender name.

Awesome catch btw.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

Cow crossover crosspost.


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Cow crossover crosspost.


----------



## primesperg (May 12, 2016)

I've seen Daryl Banks / Sophia Banks here occasionally.

Compilation of info here:
https://genderidentitywatch.com/2015/04/05/daryl-sophia-banks-thesophbanks-sophiaphotos-canada/
https://nametheproblem.com/tag/sophia-banks/

Looks like he lost his job for the second time in the last few weeks.  Definitely due to transphobia.


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2016)

primesperg said:


> Looks like he lost his job for the second time in the last few weeks.  Definitely due to transphobia.



So food service work is a rough and tumble environment where people are dicks.  Cry me a river, troon.


----------



## Hellfire (May 16, 2016)

http://quinnharley.co.vu/post/144472385970/hi-my-name-is-quinndolyn-harley-you-might
http://archive.md/9vTDM


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (May 18, 2016)

on a serious note said:


> *eye twitching*



Yeah. Make a totally barbaric and dehumanzing practice that still goes on in some parts of the world and that some girls have even died from all about you, who has never had the misfortune to suffer from it.

Jackass.


----------



## GS 281 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (May 20, 2016)

From the tranny trainwreck in this post.









This thing is rat king'd off of it.


----------



## Hellfire (May 23, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (May 23, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 97489



"Would you fuck me?  I'd fuck me.  I'd fuck me hard."


----------



## repentance (May 23, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 94666
> 
> http://quinnharley.co.vu/post/144472385970/hi-my-name-is-quinndolyn-harley-you-might
> http://archive.md/9vTDM
> ...




$450 per month.  For 3 people.  In the Bay Area.  And they think that's unfair.

And how dare people charge them for utilities.

What is it with these freaks thinking that other people should subsidise them indefinitely?  And what is it with people who cannot even afford to house themselves promising to "take care of" others and then expecting someone else to take care of the whole tribe?


----------



## primesperg (May 25, 2016)

What happened to the Nora Reed thread?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 25, 2016)

primesperg said:


> What happened to the Nora Reed thread?


Nora and her buddies were just too great of a match for the Kiwi Farms so we decided to raise the white flag and give up. Oh well. 

You can even tell them that's what happened if you want.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Nora and her buddies were just too great of a match for the Kiwi Farms so we decided to raise the white flag and give up. Oh well.
> 
> You can even tell them that's what happened if you want.



Did the mods outright delete the thread?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 25, 2016)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Did the mods outright delete the thread?


Yeah it was those uppity hotpockets cucks that feared for Nora's safety and sanity.


----------



## Shoegaze (May 25, 2016)

That's a shame. I liked having her chimpouts spoon fed to me so I didn't have to wade through her twitter.


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (May 25, 2016)

I'm all for Cucked Farms white knighting for vulnerable cis women, but ever since I discovered her thread was kill, I've had to take a ridiculous amount of anxiety meds.


----------



## repentance (May 26, 2016)

Crunk Peddler said:


> I'm all for Cucked Farms white knighting for vulnerable cis women, but ever since I discovered her thread was kill, I've had to take a ridiculous amount of anxiety meds.



Blame RANDIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## ActualKiwi (May 26, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Crosspost from the Goths thread.
> 
> Look what we have here.
> 
> ...


 Why oh why do so many trannies (rat kings especially) seem to think they can be writers/artists about trans stuff? It's already an oversaturated market, and most of them are really, really bad at it as well..


----------



## repentance (May 26, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Why oh why do so many trannies (rat kings especially) seem to think they can be writers/artists about tranny stuff? It's already an oversaturated market, and most of them are really, really bad at it as well..



For the same reason they all think they can be "artists" or game devs.

The internet gives everyone a platform and they've been taught that all ideas are equally valid and that everyone has a right to be heard.  They somehow interpret this as other people having an obligation to consume the shit they "produce".

They're the 21st Century equivalent of the dotcom "ideas guys", who bring nothing to the table but expect everyone else to make their dream happen.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 30, 2016)

Spoiler: A picture of them I found on DeviantArt











It was a toss up trying to decide whether this would be just a horrorcow given their bizarre, gross tweets trying to defend their fetish or rat king because of how they follow and defend people like Nora Reed, VanguardVivian, Nyberg, and the other usual suspects, but for now, I'm gonna put rat king cause they seem to be another part of the Norasphere, but I will have a poll up to decide what tag would be best for this cow. Look at their tweets to @magicnanners for example, another huge Nora Reed white knight.

http://archive.md/uFOHE

Their powerword I was able to uncover right from their Keybase page, though I don't know what their deadname is yet:

http://archive.md/w88sR






They are talking about the usual shit that you often see from all these other rat king cows, but the twist with this one is all their tweets about diapers and being highly proud of being what they are and their recent attacks on Kiwi Farms.

Proud admission that they are a manchild that wears diapers:





Their older tweets are both gross and hilarious to witness. In a lot of them they are defending this fucked up mentality and even getting bitchy about the Wikipedia page about babyfurs.

https://twitter.com/search?q=diaper from:LadySerenaKitty&src=typd






The more I look into this cow, the more bizarre it all starts to get. Neither @Hellfire or I could figure out this mess of autism:

https://www.patreon.com/LadySerenaKitty?ty=h
http://archive.md/sLOkn

Or any of their DeviantArt writings:

http://ladyserena.deviantart.com/journal/I-propose-a-new-word-zawg-515569562






Here they are talking to another rat king member and Norasphere idiot about KF:






And what I capped earlier today in Kiwi Farms reviews:










There's a lot more I haven't gone through yet but I think this is more than enough for the OP. Manchild, babyfur, rat king, and tranny all in one. How better can this get?


----------



## wet_butt (May 30, 2016)

Oh good, a patreon.






That's rough. Maybe it's new?






Nope. So who's patronizing (get it) "her" with one whole dollarydoo per month?










Our charitable, outspoken friend Alexander C. Leal of Seattle, WA.



> Later on, at 1:35:00, we see a guy character whom is probably cisgender and hetero, wearing a red dress. I have mixed thoughts on this. While it’s great a cis het guy in a game can wear a dress, the change in pose is awful. It is generally okay to have outfit-dependent character animations, but this is one instance where it is more insulting than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least he's getting his money's worth.


----------



## GS 281 (May 30, 2016)

What kinda deviant would be a feline furry and a tranny?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 30, 2016)

http://archive.md/vxxlU


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 30, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> What kinda deviant would be a feline furry and a tranny?



Dunno man, seems pretty scary if you ask me


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (May 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Spoiler: A picture of them I found on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm a little shocked that Benedict Cumberbatch went full troon . . .


----------



## Jaimas (May 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Spoiler: A picture of them I found on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We prefer self-sustaining nuclear reaction, thank you very much.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 30, 2016)

wet_butt said:


> At 1:11:38, we see a *white guy with a plain facial expression*. You might even say he’s bored. That’s not the racist part.
> 
> Something peculiar happens a few seconds later, at 1:11:48. Without modifying any facial features, he suddenly has a *mean or aggressive facial expression*. The only thing they did was darken his skin. This says a lot about the developers at Bethesda Softworks, and the company as a whole. This is a horrible stereotype that Bethesda is perpetuating here.
> 
> ...



Lmao okay, let's take a look at the horrible acts of racism and transmisogyny Todd Howard and his boy's club did:





_white guy with plain facial expression_




*AFRICAN-AMERICAN MALE WITH MEAN OR AGGRESSIVE FACIAL EXPRESSION, SOMEONE THROW A BOMB IN HIS FACE PLS*




_insulting garbage pose, smh fam tbqhwy imo_


----------



## primesperg (May 30, 2016)

Uh-oh...

http://whois.domaintools.com/starphoenixmedia.com

http://whois.domaintools.com/ladyserenakitty.com


----------



## wet_butt (May 30, 2016)

@chimpburgers We've got deadname


----------



## primesperg (May 30, 2016)

Also tied to "varusonline.com", which is currently just an un-setup OSX server.

https://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/189354
http://www.zoominfo.com/c/Varus-Online/351714672

Company info has a residential address.


----------



## Hellfire (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Jaimas (May 30, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 99981



Yes, how dare we make fun of terrible people with a lengthy history of lawbreaking and psychiatric issues.


----------



## Terence Trent D'ARPA (May 30, 2016)

I see that Zillow recorded a home sale for 503 Tern Ct on 8/19/2015. Which is interesting as Google Maps took pictures circa September 2015.

I imagine that the house was sold by him and not purchased, as I think it would be somewhat damaging to his SJW cred to be a truck-driving member of Raven Nation:


----------



## chimpburgers (May 30, 2016)

Deviant senpai noticed us!


----------



## 女鬼 (May 31, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Deviant senpai noticed us!


How long until the "look at how much I don't care" tough guy tweets are followed by a Twitter lockdown?


----------



## primesperg (May 31, 2016)

And here I was giving him the benefit of the doubt and thinking he wouldn't have something publicly accessible from his house.


----------



## Jaimas (May 31, 2016)

varvarstvo said:


> How long until the "look at how much I don't care" tough guy tweets are followed by a Twitter lockdown?



I got five Hershey's Kisses on less than a day.


----------



## Zvantastika (May 31, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Deviant senpai noticed us!


"Like I even care"  
>Keeps checking the site the next 10 minutes

Sure thing pal, you obviously don't care, it's so notorious that you don't give a crap what people might be saying about you... hi there, I know you're reading this too.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Jun 1, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



There's so many thing wrongs with this image.

Why doesn't he shave at all?
What does his hat say?
Why does he have two soaps and a bottle of hydrogen peroxide on his sink?
Why are there two pieces of pink tape on his phone?
Why hasn't he buttoned his shirt all the way?
It's almost beautiful how many things he's messed up in one selfie.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 1, 2016)

Our targets were never people to begin with.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 2, 2016)

Why are they so fucking desperate?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 2, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Why are they so fucking desperate?


Because :autism:


----------



## GZ 004 (Jun 2, 2016)

The most interesting part of watching these animals is the inevitability of them stabbing eachother in the back.


----------



## Jaiman (Jun 4, 2016)

Mahoney's an Assigned Male fan lol




 


 
(comic he's talking about)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 4, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Spoiler: A picture of them I found on DeviantArt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was instantly reminded of this when I saw him
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/00/2a/a6/002aa6393455f873d5cce6b059d82647.jpg


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 4, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Our targets were never people to begin with.


Yesss...fear our lexicon.. Seriously though it's not that hard to understand at all.


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Jun 4, 2016)

Really, the internet as it exists in the current age is not your living room, it is your front yard. Always remember that when posting anything, even (especially) your deepest feelings.

In fact, if you MUST post your gross fetishes online, don;t do that shit in any way that can be traced back to you.

Simple shit. It all fits in one diaper no problem.

Don't complain when you post that stuff online and people, well, notice.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 6, 2016)

So, just checked the Reddit and realized it's been inactive for nine months, gonna look at the Twitter soon.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 16, 2016)

On the ADF ghoul selfie, this leech was kissing his ass so hard and as you can see, there's a lot to him to the point where he warrants his own thread. Bonus points will be given if you can come up to his house and punch him in the face cause he's that much of a smug, hateable prick. You'll see why in just a moment. 

His Patreon says nearly everything you need to know about him for starters.

_*I am a disabled queer transgender writer, student, artist, and activist in need of relief from an unstable financial and family situation. I grew up in Missoula, Montana, where I went to public school until I was accepted for a full scholarship at the Phillips Academy boarding school in Andover, Massachusetts.*

*There I was thrust into a world of wealth, power, and academia, which opened my eyes to the systems which organize our world and gave me the tools to think and write at a high intellectual level but unfortunately left me with anxiety, depression, trauma and a smattering of low grades on my transcript.*

I was accepted as a Quaker Fellow at Earlham College in Richmond, Indiana, where I planned to double-major in Peace and Global Studies and Computer Science, but due to my illnesses was forced to take a medical leave of absence. 

I am now back in Missoula, where I am taking a few classes including Arabic and am now working part-time at the University of Montana's Mansfield Library. I also volunteer at the Roxy Theater and spend a lot of time reading history, theory, and novels on my own._

Read the whole Patreon page because you'll be wondering what the fuck is this guy's problem and it's as clear as day. No wonder they have decided to white knight someone as contemptible as Phil. Pretentiousness, delusions of grandeur and smugness go together better than ham and eggs. 

Moreover, he's a complete wimp too. No kidding, read this whole thing for yourself.

https://alexanderlik.wordpress.com/2014/05/30/manhood-101/



> As a teenage boy growing up in a middle-class American community, these cultural limitations have heavily influenced my development and my identity. I have a tendency to reject conformity (both of my parents were anti-war protesters in the 70s, and when I was a small child they frequently encouraged and rewarded me for acting independently rather than living up to societal expectations) and though I have, in certain ways, remained true to my interests even if they were not deemed “masculine,” it has come at the cost of isolation and insecurity. In the world of adolescence, teenagers are psychologically inclined to offer our respect and attention to the social cues of other teenagers more exclusively than they will to any other age group at any other stage in their lives (Dobbs, “Beautiful Brains,” 2011). My failure to live up to the ideal of “manhood” became a central part of my identity because, in the sphere of middle school students, gender-based social standing was the only measurement that mattered.
> 
> In many ways, an adolescent male measures his worth based on a number of contests and unspoken tests which determines his masculinity and, as a result, his value as a person. While these are obviously defined within varying contexts of socioeconomic status, location, and race, they all share the similar cultural values of physical force and a complete concealment of weakness. This is due to the simple fact that the only thing a boy is trying to prove is that he is, well, not a girl. As such, he must not only reject all of the things associated with girliness, but he must embrace to the utmost those qualities of dominance and coolness which define manhood (“The Search for Masculinity,” n.d.).
> 
> In my life, these challenges took the form of verbal and physical harassment, competition, and sports. The “cool” boys would hit and taunt each other, and the only acceptable response was to nonchalantly return the blows. In band class, the boys who played the loudest and who could master the most complicated songs were rewarded with respect, even if it meant their music was actually kind of terrible. During lunch recess, many boys would aggressively play soccer and roughhouse with each other in order to seem more powerful. As a matter of fact, the clique of popular boys were the ones who did all of these things, and despite their aggression towards each other they seemed to be close friends. They were all able to pass the tests of non-femininity, athletic prowess, and disobedience which are the typical measurements of how adolescents define successful manhood (“The Search for Masculinity”). The popular boys in my middle school were all very smart, seeing as we were all in the “gifted” math program which was the only distinction of intelligence outside of letter grades, but they never worked hard and actually did their best to act as if they didn’t have to work hard on anything. This represents the flip-side of the masculine tests: because emotional and educational prowess were consigned to girls, boys often do anything they could to avoid the image of hard work or passion (“The Search for Masculinity”).



There's possibly some chimpout potential here, so here's some more shit you can go through for content.

Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/AlexAnderlik
Google+: https://plus.google.com/+AlexAnderlik
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/alexanderlik
WordPress: https://alexanderlik.wordpress.com/
Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/people/alexanderlik
Storify: https://storify.com/AlexAnderlik
MySpace: https://myspace.com/alexanderlik
Vine: https://vine.co/AlexAnderlik
http://earlham.academia.edu/AlexAnderlik
Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/alexanderlik
https://letterboxd.com/alexanderlik/
http://www.circlecount.com/p/+AlexAnderlik
https://no.linkedin.com/in/alexanderlik


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2016)

so punchable












https://twitter.com/alex_anderlik





















@chimpburgers add him to the norashpere


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2016)

Moved from C.I.S. and added Rat King label.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 16, 2016)

@Club Sandwich Does this guy look familiar?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 16, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> As a teenage boy growing up in a middle-class American community, these cultural limitations have heavily influenced my development and my identity. I have a tendency to reject conformity (both of my parents were anti-war protesters in the 70s, and when I was a small child they frequently encouraged and rewarded me for acting independently rather than living up to societal expectations) and though I have, in certain ways, remained true to my interests even if they were not deemed “masculine,” it has come at the cost of isolation and insecurity. In the world of adolescence, teenagers are psychologically inclined to offer our respect and attention to the social cues of other teenagers more exclusively than they will to any other age group at any other stage in their lives (Dobbs, “Beautiful Brains,” 2011). My failure to live up to the ideal of “manhood” became a central part of my identity because, in the sphere of middle school students, gender-based social standing was the only measurement that mattered.


I understand, his parents were unwashed liberal hippies (SJWs) in the 70s, who passed on their ideas to him. The only problem is they appear to have birthed him too late in life alluding to mental delays. I  do not understand, how can someone be transgender if they are not transgendering?! Thought/identity culture has become highly comical



> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-16_16-1-24-png.104850/


This man, like Phil, should stop using languages they don't even understand and cannot even term properly. All Spanish people do not speak Castilian and we don't call the language Spanish either.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh dear.  One of those "I'm too smart for you to argue with me" types.  Shame he obviously doesn't know how to adult, and arguing bullshit on the internet doesn't pay bills.   Deconstruct power all you want, but you still have to live in it, dickhead.

What's his 'disability'?  The Search For Masculinity tourettes?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/runefrog3/videos


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 16, 2016)

All that 'search for masculinity' shit means that not only is he such a beta, it turned his metaphorical penis into a vagina. He was a pussy on the inside and it's a matter of time before he gets it changed into a pussy on the outside. 
It's a shame he's turned into another 'disabled' 'trans' internet denizen cause Phillips is a really prestigious school so he must have been smart once maybe


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 16, 2016)

This asshole should have gotten lost while at Phillips and got himself a gander at Lawrence. One of the locals offering to geld him with a machete would have cured his troon tendencies right quick.

Everyone in the world has excuses for their failures. With this strain of ratkings, their excuses are elevated to elements of prestige.

I take solace in the fact that there aren't enough white knights online to support all the female failures begging for money. You will learn quickly, Alex, there are very few people willing to send ebucks to fat_troon_1002123. Even fewer when you list po-mo as a life's passion.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 16, 2016)

Actually Alex, literally not being a terf makes someone not a terf.

It's saying that someone is one that doesn't make them one.


----------



## MMX (Jun 16, 2016)

Alex is fat and i would not have sex with him.
However
Phil is fat and wants alex to fig him

@Ravenor i think we found our boy


----------



## The Dude (Jun 16, 2016)

"Friends are friends because they give me money. If you don't give me money then you're not a true friend."

Motherfucker, get a job! It's not your friends responsibility to financially support your lazy gender confused ass. It's not society's burden to make sure your mom doesn't smash your computer by giving you the scratch to move out. And if you weren't such a selfish, obnoxious waste of space who spends his whole life on Tumblr and Twitter then she probably wouldn't be screaming at you to get out of HER house. You're a grown-ass adult. Start acting like one.

These self-centered, entitled, sanctimonious SJWs really piss me off, man. They're one of the negative side effects that the internet has birthed. I in all honesty believe that if we didn't have the internet and it's ready access to the insane ramblings of warped-minded people via social media and blogs then these kinds of people with their lunacy wouldn't be as rampant as they are now.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 16, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> *There I was thrust into a world of wealth, power, and academia, which opened my eyes to the systems which organize our world and gave me the tools to think and write at a high intellectual level but unfortunately left me with anxiety, depression, trauma and a smattering of low grades on my transcript.*



Translation: I'm not as smart as I thought I was.



> they deserve neither my attention nor my transcendent beauty



Translation: My ego is so enormous it causes gravitational lensing.



> grades are capitalism's method of conditioning hierarchy into children at a young age



Translation: _I may be an intellectual, but I am not very clever. - Adrian Mole_

Executive Summary: Yet another spoilt rich kid who got into an expensive and exclusive university and spends his parents' money being a beardy pseud.

Do you reckon the rash of transgender folks suddenly coming out as trans at college is like the old "Lesbian until graduation" thing that used to be a thing?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 16, 2016)

Failing grades in what is likely gender studies. That is an accomplishment


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 16, 2016)

I wish I can find those stupid pictures where Chris (Classic Chris) tries to strike a "feminine" pose, because that's what I was reminded of here.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 16, 2016)

Fucking troons.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> @Club Sandwich Does this guy look familiar?


if he was skinnier, dressed like a grunge band reject that escaped from a Sears catalog, and dyed his hair black, maybe.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 17, 2016)

"I've memorised a thesaurus and an entire encyclopedia of SJW buzzwords. I'm a genius but I keep getting slapped down all the time by my intellectual inferiors. I have no idea why. It must be because I am incapable of comprehending masculine troops and primitive communication, being a sensitive, highly evolved trans person. It cannot possibly be because I've an excellent verbal vocabulary, but am otherwise intellectually subpar. It is the calling card of the primitive society where intellectuals such as myself are discriminated against by capitalist individuals emersed in toxic masculinity and indoctrinated competitiveness. A truly inclusive and advanced society would embrace every person as equals and reward intellectual merit, as opposed the current societal emphasis on practical contribution and consumerism. People who study and practice in unemotional and ruthlessly dogmatic fields, for example those with mathematical bases, are to be pitied for their inability to connect with others.

In other news, my bus got stuck in a traffic jam again today. The new bridge is too narrow and the amount of lane changes it needs is just stupid. Someone needs to fix it. It's yet another indication that society is steeped in consumerism and toxic masculinity.

My mum threatened to throw me out again today. She has told me that if I don't start paying rent and part of the utilities bills, she will no longer support me and my drive to change society for the better, to end the culture of consumerism and toxic masculinity. In order to continue my mission, I need money to appease her until she finally understands that money isn't important. As someone who is primitive and emotionally cold enough to survive in in this damaged society, you're obligated to pay for my living expenses. Your own expenses are irrelevant."

Does this cover it all, or did I miss something?


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 17, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> "I've memorised a thesaurus and an entire encyclopedia of SJW buzzwords. I'm a genius but I keep getting slapped down all the time by my intellectual inferiors. I have no idea why. It must be because I am incapable of comprehending masculine troops and primitive communication, being a sensitive, highly evolved tranny person. It cannot possibly be because I've an excellent verbal vocabulary, but am otherwise intellectually subpar. It is the calling card of the primitive society where intellectuals such as myself are discriminated against by capitalist individuals emersed in toxic masculinity and indoctrinated competitiveness. A truly inclusive and advanced society would embrace every person as equals and reward intellectual merit, as opposed the current societal emphasis on practical contribution and consumerism. People who study and practice in unemotional and ruthlessly dogmatic fields, for example those with mathematical bases, are to be pitied for their inability to connect with others.
> 
> In other news, my bus got stuck in a traffic jam again today. The new bridge is too narrow and the amount of lane changes it needs is just stupid. Someone needs to fix it. It's yet another indication that society is steeped in consumerism and toxic masculinity.
> 
> ...


To quote @Smutley:

_He's a pseudo intellectual transtrender who became that way because he went to a rich, prestigious boarding school in Massachusetts on a full ride and learned he wasn't as smart or unique as he once thought. Now he's in college focusing on "critical theory" by writing essays on gender issues and generally mincing about. 

His other gimmick is that he is incredibly punchable and we need to find kiwis in his area to do so.

Well not trust fund, I don't think. He made it sound like he's the smartest kid in Montana public school and got a full scholarship._

So yeah, you got it.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

after reading through most of his posts he strikes me as the very common sort of useless first world privileged boy that needs the ivory tower life of academia to avoid both the personal responsibility for shaping the current world, and the shared responsibility of leaving a better one for those who come after you.

also his mannerisms are very forced and awkwardly posed. as if he isn't comfortable wearing a human suit yet.


----------



## Tatsuya Hiroki (Jun 17, 2016)

The Dude said:


> "Friends are friends because they give me money. If you don't give me money then you're not a true friend."
> 
> Motherfucker, get a job! It's not your friends responsibility to financially support your lazy gender confused ass. It's not society's burden to make sure your mom doesn't smash your computer by giving you the scratch to move out. And if you weren't such a selfish, obnoxious waste of space who spends his whole life on Tumblr and Twitter then she probably wouldn't be screaming at you to get out of HER house. You're a grown-ass adult. Start acting like one.
> 
> These self-centered, entitled, sanctimonious SJWs really piss me off, man. They're one of the negative side effects that the internet has birthed. I in all honesty believe that if we didn't have the internet and it's ready access to the insane ramblings of warped-minded people via social media and blogs then these kinds of people with their lunacy wouldn't be as rampant as they are now.



his friends (assuming he had any to begin with) must love this fuckhead


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 17, 2016)

Tatsuya Hiroki said:


> his friends (assuming he had any to begin with) must love this fuckhead


They'd either be Tumblr tards and/or constantly terrorised by Tumblr tards, or else in the habit of throwing a couple dollars at him on a semi regular basis. A bit like paying the dirty povo begs for spare change always on the same street corner as he drools, twitches, leers and pins women to the building walls, muttering about Vietnam and how all he needs is a beautiful strong women to help him back up on his feet, _to please for love of God stop following you._


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jun 18, 2016)

That first pic inspired me to get back to learning my Norwegian, one of the whitest languages there is.

Thanks, Alex!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 19, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/media/dana.2067/

http://umbravale-the-game.tumblr.com/
https://twitter.com/TheDanaAddams
https://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams
http://steamcommunity.com/id/thedanaaddams
http://thedanaaddams.deviantart.com/
http://thedanaaddams.tumblr.com/


Unsurprisingly this person seems to use the same one or two name everywhere...

Dana was uncovered in the Nora Reed thread as one of their asspaters/orbiters, and upon further research onto her Twitter page gave more info about who else she hangs out with and where her "activism" priorities are.

https://mobile.twitter.com/spacekatgal/status/681921440145391620
http://archive.md/2bb8h

https://mobile.twitter.com/thedanaaddams/status/726610110865272832
http://archive.md/GSK2q

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheDanaAddams/status/744112114407612416
http://archive.md/BBU2L

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheDanaAddams/status/744052270678052865
http://archive.md/QEn4s

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheDanaAddams/status/744057355017555968
http://archive.md/meXtC

So, think this calf is ready for her own thread guys? Because I do.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 19, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> http://umbravale-the-game.tumblr.com/
> https://twitter.com/TheDanaAddams
> https://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/thedanaaddams
> ...


Need to add her twitter pic to the OP. Disabled Lesbian Elf Princess ftw.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 19, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Need to add her twitter pic to the OP. Disabled Lesbian Elf Princess ftw.



I'm on mobile and can't add a pic from here yet, ID need you to upload an attachment file over in the media section

Edit: new imgur image in op


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 19, 2016)

Her tweeting Ali Rapp about her hookup for the night

KF is already the 5th hit lol.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 19, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 105728
> 
> Her tweeting Ali Rapp about her hookup for the night
> 
> ...



Hoe even... Within ten minutes and this is already a top Google result?
New record?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 19, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm on mobile and can't add a pic from here yet, ID need you to upload an attachment file over in the media section


[GALLERY=media, 2067]Dana by ActualKiwi posted Jun 19, 2016 at 5:49 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 19, 2016)

She looks more like a dwarf tbh.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jun 19, 2016)

I personally find it wrong and unfair to judge a woman's value solely on looks. 

That having been said: Yeesh. They ain't gettin' any prettier. Damn.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jun 19, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> She looks more like a dwarf tbh.



Agree.


 
http://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams/status/698816285455482880


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 19, 2016)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Agree.
> View attachment 105767
> http://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams/status/698816285455482880


Yep, add a beard you could hide a chicken in and an iron helmet and she'd be set.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jun 19, 2016)

Dana is something of a pathetic figure. 

She's wheelchair-bound:





https://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams/status/709161555053576192

She's working on some sort of game with a self-insert:




http://umbravale-the-game.tumblr.com/characters
http://archive.md/pxy36

She's in Australia, _Optus_ is an Australian carrier:




https://tweetsave.com/thedanaaddams/status/697408381380751362

She's a short, fat, physically unattractive cripple that thinks she looks like a beautiful slender elf.

She's very likely another NEET in the Norasphere.  If she is in receipt of a pension it would be against the terms of that government benefit to be working on a game (however awful that game may be).  This is perhaps why she doesn't have a Patreon.

I can understand why she is so rancorous online, she's a female version of Kyle\Kylie the Canadian cripple fuhrer (though perhaps not as bitter as Kyle).


----------



## clowney (Jun 19, 2016)

It looks like Coffee is a self insert too. It's also a really dumb name but I don't think that need to be said.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 24, 2016)

Love it or hate it, Gamergate has brought out some of the dumbest people I've ever seen on the online. Just when I thought the Norasphere couldn't get any bigger, this tard comes in and starts accusing Brexiters of being Nazis. 



Spoiler: The Nora Reed connection









His Brexiting sperging and chimping:










ARCHIVIST BECKS CHIMPING:






More fun:

https://mobile.twitter.com/danielzklein/status/746212059977703426
https://mobile.twitter.com/MonteCristo/status/746235235684093953
https://mobile.twitter.com/MonteCristo/status/746236859697618950
https://mobile.twitter.com/danielzklein/status/746249681164898304
https://mobile.twitter.com/danielzklein/status/746253606215507968
https://mobile.twitter.com/danielzklein/status/746273456333848576

We can't forget that he's also been covered by KotakuInAction if you wanna read more about that.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...ot_games_league_of_legends_champion_designer/

Let's make this blowhard chimp, shall we?


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Jun 24, 2016)

For context he seems to be German, and I looked him up and his original job at Riot Games was "Community Coordinator" for their German forums/servers, and worked his way up the totem pole to his current role as a champion designer. This isn't the first time we've gotten a cow from Riot Games and it won't be the last, I'm sure.
Riot's inner-workings between their various business associates are very interconnected, if a bit odd. That MonteCristo guy is a pretty big name on the LoL scene seeing as he co-owns a (currently banned) pro team, so I'm legit surprised a Riot employee would get in a public spat with him. Then again Klein doesn't exactly seem to be overflowing w/ common sense.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 24, 2016)

If I recall, this guy is (or at least seemed to be) dating Rebecca Hernandez-Gerber (@archivistbecks), another employee at Riot.  Also, another professional victim who is biologically female, dresses like a woman, presents in a female manner, dates a man, but screams "Harrassment" if someone refers to her has female.  She can be a lolcow in her own right, but I haven't seen anything from her lately and I don't think she ever got a thread of her own.   Smutley did a good writeup of her in another thread though, if there's any interest.  Of course this guy ties into the Norasphere.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 24, 2016)

Wait, is there any evidence of harassment on this guys partner at all because I'm trying to find it.

Also, on topic:
https://twitter.com/danielzklein/status/744058778363006977
http://archive.md/2S9KM

Looks like he's involved with harassing Notch for Nora too, and he claims Notch pointing out Nora and Co are harassers is as bad as bigotry.


----------



## selere (Jun 25, 2016)

This guy looks like a total asshat.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Jun 26, 2016)

selere said:


> This guy looks like a total asshat.


Riot Games has the amazing ability to both attract and hire some of the biggest names in computer games and some of the most obnoxious SJWs to their offices. It gets especially funny when some drama w/ a big name player/youtuber/streamer comes up in the community and one of the younger, stupider employees starts badmouthing the person and causes more drama and makes Riot look bad.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 26, 2016)

MightyBiteySnake said:


> Riot Games has the amazing ability to both attract and hire some of the biggest names in computer games and some of the most obnoxious SJWs to their offices. It gets especially funny when some drama w/ a big name player/youtuber/streamer comes up in the community and one of the younger, stupider employees starts badmouthing the person and causes more drama and makes Riot look bad.



Oh boy, I'd love to see some examples of this.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Jun 26, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Oh boy, I'd love to see some examples of this.


The unfortunate side effect is that it isn't always easy: being part of a major company means that sometimes the higher ups get these inflammatory comments deleted. The best ways to get content off of Rioters is to search their Twitters or check out the LoL website's blog posts' comment sections. Most Rioters have "Riot" in their Twitter @s, prefacing their username (Klein appears to be one of the exceptions on that) and on Riot's own websites Rioter's always have their names in red and their icon is always the company logo. If you look around for posts about changes of official responses to player concerns about changes you can find some hilarious CWC "You're thoughts and words have been inputted" -style shit. 

But alas, I would not want to return empty-handed:


Spoiler: Rioter gives non-answer to angry player











Spoiler: Rioter unprofessionally responds to angry player











Spoiler: context



I found both of these on a blog post about the "Dynamic Queue" lobby they introduced for ranked this season, titled "Rethinking Ranked Fives and Tuning Dynamic Queue". It would be a fine system, but you can have a team of 3 or 4 friends against two 2-man queues and a random, giving them the teamwork edge. There has been a rise in queue times and many players have noticed the unevenness this causes in-game. There has been a very vocal piece of the player base asking Riot for solutions for low-level players for months. Instead of offering a solution to the long-term problems Dynamic Queue has been facing, Riot elected to pad out the post w/ meaningless graphs and offering players who win 25 solo Ranked games in a row a special emblem... that means nothing. Suffice to say, players are not pleased, and showcased here are some exceptional individual Rioters doing their thing: Posting inflammatory comments at the fans.

Rioter tend to pull this kind of stunt quite a bit actually.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 4, 2016)

Not sure why this thread never really took off, the OP is actually really well made. (Note: Now that this is merged with the general, this was about lesemendemon)


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 7, 2016)

What happens if one of the Rat King cows decides to detransition?


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 9, 2016)

Trannies calling trannies racist.



Spoiler


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jul 15, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Trannies calling trannies racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is her name really Persephone? Wow…


----------



## 女鬼 (Jul 15, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This is another profile that I've been blocked from that I never tweeted before, but they also seem to be a person of interest at least. I mentioned them in the Nyberg thread too. They are rat king'ed to Iggy Galvez at least.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fpuu.sh%2FoiAx0%2Fd3c6ab22d4.png&hash=8bb2863985105697a065483b6cf590cb





Hanamura said:


> Oh man, I'm a bit familiar with this chick. She makes twitter and tumblr bots that make sjw-esque "humor" markov chains.   (example here, more on her patreon)
> She got into a slapfight with another tumblrbot's creator, Doomy, over Doomy making fun of her misunderstanding of what fucking opensource means (see below and link to the post with the dumb fucking argument here, the tl;dr of it is "UGH MEN ARE OPPRESSING ME)
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny to re-read this thread a few months later.

Who would've thought that little Nora here would turn out to be one of the most productive and entertaining lolcows on this site?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cotton Puddings (Jul 16, 2016)

https://twitter.com/ChaoticRambler

woman posts nice story about pokemon go making her autistic child act more "normal", this ensues










earlier:


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 18, 2016)

He just looks like a dude wearing girls glasses attempting a girly pose


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 18, 2016)

nice legs


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 18, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> nice legs



DAISY DUKES
MAKES A MAN GO...


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Jul 18, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> DAISY DUKES
> MAKES A MAN GO...


They're called Daisy Dukes not Luke Dukes for a reason.


----------



## Portajohn (Jul 18, 2016)

8chan's /cow/ had a thread about this guy (archive) months ago. He showed up in there to defend himself and kept claiming everyone who made fun of him was a former romantic partner.


----------



## Chemical snorfare (Jul 24, 2016)

I spotted that Melby had a thread but was distracted elsewhere. 
However, this was linked on the Vordrak thread so I just want to point out that (IIRC) it was Melby who made the "do you think transwomen are women?" post on Ophelia Benson's comment thread that Ophelia refused to answer. This was the starting whistle for the shitstorm that saw Ophelia being chase off FreeThoughtBlogs.

I've been looking for the actual post but Ophelia deleted it, and although I've seen some caps about I cant find them right now.

BTW, Melby is joined at the hip with HJ Hornbeck; and the creator of the Blockbot Ooloon, who are probably worth a place in the supporters of the ratking thread.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 14, 2016)

Hips-chan is now princessCuck on Twitter and called out Nora Reed for her enby bullshit.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.124098/ 
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.124099/ 

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.124101/


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 14, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Hips-chan is now princessCuck on Twitter and called out Nora Reed for her enby bullshit.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.124098/
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.124099/
> ...



ay yall this guy sucks and shit but he got the potential to spit fire


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow, never thought I'd need to say this.

Hips-chan is right. Still a lolcow, but right nonetheless.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 14, 2016)

Daisymae said:


> Reddit - Hipschan | Reddit - lesemendemon | Twitter - lesemendemon
> tumblr - hipschan | Steam Account | MLP FanFic - Amut | xtube - hipschan​




Archive


----------



## Honeybunny (Aug 15, 2016)

Portajohn said:


> 8chan's /cow/ had a thread about this guy (archive) months ago. He showed up in there to defend himself and kept claiming everyone who made fun of him was a former romantic partner.



People who liked your tweets do not count as romantic partners


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay guys, I've updated the title because I realized the last one didn't highlight the completely hilarious irony here enough.

Dana hates the industry she desperately wants to be a part of.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 18, 2016)

There was some discussion going on in Devi Ever's thread about if she qualified for rat king status. Subsequently, her thread was moved for good reason. I want to address this in further detail to clarify what kind of threads will suffice here.

Rat king tends to be a broad term for a bunch of people tied together at a knot like rats. Some of what I've seen said about rat king threads is all of them are just trannies. I'd like to point out that several threads here about people who don't fit the description:

Nora Reed, David Gallant, Izzy Galvez, Alex Leal, M.A. Melby and Brian Hughes are good examples of non-tranny rat kings. They qualify because they either have a whole slew of crazy white knights around them or feed into a bigger rat king.

Nora Reed was discovered because of her Randi Harper stalking and contact with another rat king member. Overtime, Nora was discovered to be a super rat king lolcow producing machine herself, with dozens of other crazy cows popping up daily leading to other crazies. Sarah Nyberg also works in a similar way in that they have their own thread in Community Watch to document the many white knights surrounding them.

Being an outcast in the transgendered community, an ADF asspatter or a super SJW with tons of connections to existing rat kings factor into a cow's eligibility to be in this sub as opposed to the Lolcow board,  a rat king can also have differing political views or beliefs. Devi Ever qualifies as a rat king because of all the drama she causes and her constant flip flopping ways.

She is pro Gamergate and identifies herself as nonbinary. Therefore, rat king threads cover people no matter what their gender identity is. They can be cisgendered, nonbinary, transvestites, gay/lesbian, etc. and if they fit into what I mentioned in the previous paragraphs, it's likely that they could work as a thread here.

My point is not focusing on these cows as just being trannies or whatever gender identity they express themselves as. The people in this sub fit within a specific framework, and this also means you need to know when to not make a thread in this sub for a person.

Lolcows like Autphag (tranny) and Tommy Tooter (androgynous intersexed whatever) would not qualify for threads here just because of their gender identity. They have a white knight or two, but nothing on the scale of what's been observed here. They are more traditional kind of cows that hold their own in the Lolcow board and should remain that way. Brianna Wu is also a standalone kind of cow that wouldn't need inclusion either.

*Here's a TL;DR summary of what the criteria is for rat king threads:*

Is the person connected to an existing rat king in this sub in a major way (close friend or white knight of theirs, shit like that)?
Does the person have a whole slew of white knights surrounding them? It helps to be a super cow producing machine for eligibility in this sub.
Does the person try to use their gender identity or cause as a platform for asspats and ebegging?
Also as a reminder, you can have anti-Gamergate rat kings, pro-Gamergate rat kings, nonbinary rat kings and the possibilities are nearly endless.
I hope this thread has helped in giving people a better idea of what's acceptable for this sub and what would be better off elsewhere. If the cow meets at least the first bullet point or are a distinct rat king themselves, they are qualify for a thread here. The other bullet points can strengthen the case.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 21, 2016)

This fellow is already fascinating me for several reasons. He appears to be cisgendered at first glance and taking a look at his Linkedin page, he has a lot to show for, including credits for _The New York Times_. Unlike many rat kings in this subforum, he appears to have more going for him in having some kind of journalism career and getting into mainstream media, but what brought him to our attention had to be when he made this bizarre comment to Nora Reed where he advocates having this website monitored by the government. 







I've been going through some of his recent tweets and the salt potential is also there IMHO.

Some examples of various issues triggering him:

This Alison person was being reasonable and he acted like a smug ass in return. If you look at the Twitter, there's more to the argument than what you'll see in the Archive link. 

http://archive.md/f7wsq

Ramzpaul seems to also trigger him hard in this salt avalanche.

http://archive.md/gtqU7

I've only gone back through the last two weeks of material, but this had me convinced.






The icing on the cake comes with a picture of him directly from his Twitter. Total neckbeard.



 

Discuss.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

This man is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This fellow is already fascinating me for several reasons. He appears to be cisgendered at first glance and taking a look at his Linkedin page, he has a lot to show for, including credits for _The New York Times_. Unlike many rat kings in this subforum, he appears to have more going for him in having some kind of journalism career and getting into mainstream media, but what brought him to our attention had to be when he made this bizarre comment to Nora Reed where he advocates having this website monitored by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His chin looks like a copper bristle pad. 
You know how it's not being monitored by the feds, because it's not private, no one is breaking into stuff, genius. 
Can we give this Ginger neckbeard a triggered hat....or better yet, Top Victim, he and Chris seem to have the same hat size, Xtra-Large and Fat.


----------



## D'AngeloRapeDay (Aug 21, 2016)

Are we heading towards a "dystopian realist" future where the loveshy neckbeards and the SJWs combine into one species of supercow?


----------



## Rou (Aug 21, 2016)

"they/them". Pick a side and stick with it, morons.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 21, 2016)

Part of the Laurelai rat king.


----------



## Positron (Aug 21, 2016)

View attachment 115982

Is this part of Sammy's Bratz doll collection?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Trannies calling trannies racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the wkss again?


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 21, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> What's the wkss again?


Well-Known Secret Society. Its a group of trannies on Facebook


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 24, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 127067



Because your made up term is dumb and nobody knows who you are.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 26, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> View attachment 128651
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Ambivalenz said:


> This "Katrina" is a real piece of work. I looked at his blog and made a quick, and admittedly rough, translation of one of the posts from German to English. Some parts are tough to translate, gendered language iE, and that the dude is an emotional trainwreck doesn´t really help either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to move this over from the Mark Boyd thread so it doesn´t get lost to "general Rat King" but this Katrina is fantastic. Found a German site where some guys mocked her tweets and general behavior. Has a rather large footprint too, so "she" might be around for a bit.

Katrina is a full blown headcase, that much is a given even after reading only a little bit of this dude´s stuff. Not even looked yet at his tweets.

iE "she" is blocked from Wikipedia infinitely for getting triggered so hard about "cis fascist propaganda" that he threatened suicide, which warranted an emergency call. Nutcase had nothing better to do then but mock the cops, medicals and those who were genuninely worried about his well-being.

Threatens lolsuit after lolsuit for "transmisogny" or at some lesbian woman who wasnt interested in his dick. Also calling everyone a Nazi while using Nazi language himself. iE calling for the castration of dudes, simply for being dudes. If you haven´t guessed already, "Katrina" is a lesbian. 

Incredibly paranoid and perma angry too, so he is getting constantly into slapfights since everyone is out to get "her". Seems to have been involved, maybe only on a local level ?, with the German Pirate Party. Guess they have their own fair share of clowns and lolcows.

And to no surprise of no one "Katrina" is talking quite unironically about his dick.

"quite a huge dick for a woman"

"nonsense. I had 36x6cm inside me. THAT is huge"






This one might almost good enough for a thread, but I know how much stuff is in German only, and how much in English, so no translation is needed? I call "her" cautiously a Rat King already, since he was involved with Mark and with all the SJW propaganda there might be more.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 26, 2016)

I think Katrina is worth digging on.
Anyone who threatens suicide over Wikipedia is going to have more material. That dickgirl image and tranny with a toy gun selfie were all less than a week into his Twitter history.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 27, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I think Katrina is worth digging on.
> Anyone who threatens suicide over Wikipedia is going to have more material. That dickgirl image and tranny with a toy gun selfie were all less than a week into his Twitter history.



I´m digging through Katrina´s shit right now. Sort of a german Leighanna Rose mixed with an inbreed, but more functional, Chloe Sagal and a touch of Nora. Katrina is def a Rat King. One of the first tweets that popped up were convos with Zinnia, Rani and ThatSabineGirl while having his own network of white knights, and even his own trolls.

Hope to have a decent OP ready later that day, or at tomorrow at latest. Problem is mostly that a shit ton and some more is in German, but I think I will leave this out for the time being and focus on the English speaking stuff. It´s still enough.

Edit: thread´s here

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/katri...t-reichert-christoph-reichert-roseriot.23797/


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 27, 2016)

As a heads up, I decided to incorporate a lot of the information in two of the threads I had pinned to the Lolcow Wiki article on Rat Kings and added a red notice to the OP of this thread letting people know where to find more info. I think it's reduced the clutter and made everything easier to find. Tomorrow, I might work on the Lolcow Wiki article even more to keep it updated.


----------



## Positron (Aug 28, 2016)

trombonista said:


> What happens if one of the Rat King cows decides to detransition?


I'm more interested in whether they'll call it "detransition" or "retransition".


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 28, 2016)

Positron said:


> I'm more interested in whether they'll call it "detransition" or "retransition".



Or just returning to sanity.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Or just returning to sanity.


That implies they had any to begin with.


----------



## Darndirty (Aug 28, 2016)

on a serious note said:


> *eye twitching*




Could someone who speaks tranny explain this? How is female genital mutilation cissexist? I used to make fun of TERFS but not anymore, way to take an actual horrible thing that happens to real women in third world countries and somehow make it apply to you too.

Also everyone of these troons has a patreon ...is it like a law that when you cut your dick off the rest of society is supposed to support you for the rest of your days?


Also quinndolynn harley...HAHAHA HA OMG nice name troon


----------



## yasscat (Aug 28, 2016)

Darndirty said:


> Could someone who speaks tranny explain this? How is female genital mutilation cissexist? I used to make fun of TERFS but not anymore, way to take an actual horrible thing that happens to real women in third world countries and somehow make it apply to you too.


something something men can have a clitoris/etc something something women can have a penis something something bullshit. Basically they're saying that "not all women have clitorises, and not all people with clitorises are women, so it's incorrect to call it female genital mutilation."

Aaaaand now I have to figure out something to make the brain hurt go away after that translation.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Sep 4, 2016)

What if those people are trans?


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Sep 4, 2016)

I was at a paint/demolition party last night and someone painted this in the living room. It reminded me of KF so I took a picture


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## yasscat (Sep 5, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 132012


Cher is my favorite crazy twitter account.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 7, 2016)

Covered a bit in the Nora Reed thread several months ago, but this Twitter showed up in the "You May Also Like" thing that pops up. I was looking at Mark Boyd's Twitter and behold.

Edit:


----------



## Ineedahero (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I haven't learned a lot from his twitter so far, but I have learned one thing - this dude fucking really hates Jews. Which is ironic, given the only way he could be more Jewish is if he had a bag of gold in one hand and the bones of an unbaptised baby in the other.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Sep 9, 2016)

We probably are monitored by the feds, but not for the reasons that you hope. Many of the people featured on the farms are into illegal or subversive things, and are American.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 9, 2016)

Sexy Rexxy said:


> We probably are monitored by the feds, but not for the reasons that you hope. Many of the people featured on the farms are into illegal or subversive things, and are American.



Even if the feds are monitoring us, for that or other reasons, they generally wait for you to actually, like, break the law and shit before arresting you.

Something we don't do, but some of our self-declared enemies, like Samuel Collingwood Smith, routinely do.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 9, 2016)

You'd think a Jew would be against a secret police that monitors everyone for thoughtcrime. That didn't work out for them so well in the past.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 9, 2016)

Any time anyone describes themselves with some edgy shit like "dystopian realist" it actually means they have the ideological depth of a frozen jizz sample from Chris.



chimpburgers said:


> View attachment 126592
> 
> Discuss.



I never knew what Brian Posehn would look like if he had Down's syndrome, but now I do.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 13, 2016)

Why do all these people look the same?  Is conformity so important to them that they don't care that they're walking stereotypes?

Oh well.  For someone that openly scoffs at Western ideals, he really loves to hold fast to a_ uniquely_ Western variety of social justice.


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd like to try on his hat.


----------



## The Colonel (Sep 17, 2016)

He's growing pubic hair on his chin.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Sep 17, 2016)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> I was at a paint/demolition party last night and someone painted this in the living room. It reminded me of KF so I took a picture


This could very well be the beginning of a new "Hostel" movie or some other torture porn.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 20, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like the lesser rat kings can be merged into a megathread, just seems that at times their thread only existed for the sake of "oh lol so-and-so defended rat kinger X they deserve a thread!" if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 20, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Sometimes I feel like the lesser rat kings can be merged into a megathread, just seems that at times their thread only existed for the sake of "oh lol so-and-so defended rat kinger X they deserve a thread!" if you get what I'm saying.


Good idea. Just give a list of suggestions and I'll see what I can do. Also keep in mind that Null doesn't want too many pinned threads in any subforum, but I do think the ones that barely produced content can be merged into this thread or something.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Or just returning to sanity.


I'll never understand it, the people that go back for a 3rd time should be screened for severe personality disorders or abnormalities.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 27, 2016)

I've decided to merge about 11 threads into this one based on how much those individual people actually reacted to their threads and because of how people were suggesting that those should be merged. Anything that actually lasted beyond just a page or two or actually had some kind of impact stays. Let me know if there's anything else I need to do.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Sep 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I've decided to merge about 11 threads into this one based on how much those individual people actually reacted to their threads and because of how people were suggesting that those should be merged. Anything that actually lasted beyond just a page or two or actually had some kind of impact stays. Let me know if there's anything else I need to do.




I still think that Shanley is more appropiately classified as outside of the rat king.


----------



## Staffy (Oct 5, 2016)

I've posted this in the obscure laughing stocks thread.

A whiny thread appeared on ZDoom forums that's about rude male players and people on the internet which quickly devolved into gender debate. Some people sperged and showed their true colors. While others answer with scientific facts weren't even being aggressive, most of them reply irrationally, including the site admin himself whose gender is unknown, presumably a tranny. (who also split the thread and calling some others that they're "mansplaining" when you look at the new split thread's title)

Aside from the admin there's also a transexual furry that caught my interest thanks to his miniscule chimp-outs and threatening that he'll block anyone who has an opposing opinion on his views.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 5, 2016)

The next generation of Kiwi Farms is going to be ten times as fucked up as it is now.


----------



## hellomysociopaths (Oct 6, 2016)

Some of these images are unsightly. Does Kiwi Farms have a spoiler or blur feature so that I can choose when I see these people? *shudder*


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 11, 2016)

Faraci stepped down from his movie blog cuz that one girl said he molested her even though he doesn't remember and she has no proof.
Does he deserve his own thread?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Staffy (Oct 18, 2016)

Someone could dig something up on this guy:


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Oct 18, 2016)

Hellfire said:


>


dat chin tho



Staffy said:


> Someone could dig something up on this guy:


Edit: did some digging and I think he's threadworthy. Unfortunately I can't find any of his personal accounts (one of which included a bdsm profile). Here's a good primer for this sexual predator, I also want to add some in the tranny community have defended this pervert. I'll see if I can find more and if any kind soul archived any of this guy's profiles.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Oct 26, 2016)

So how many of these fuckers are just legally changing name and gender to escape debt collectors?
They're not true and honest trans people, just fucked up cunts.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 29, 2016)

The case about a transgender teen going to the Supreme Court is a local story here. Part of me feels bad for him because the town is extremely redneck. The other part of me gets a little mad because couldn't he just have stuck high school out for a couple of years and just used the women's room? All that wasted money.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 149086



How do you even get a haircut like that?  Do you go in and say you want to look like a cross between a cancer patient and Marian from Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Nov 2, 2016)

Staffy said:


> Someone could dig something up on this guy:


https://gendertrender.wordpress.com/tag/colleen-francis/


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2016)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> https://gendertrender.wordpress.com/tag/colleen-francis/



A pretty good explanation of the argument against this fucking pervert who likes exposing himself to little girls.

*"Women and girls have a right to be free from- *

*1. Having penises shoved in our face.*

*2. Being forced to undress and perform private bodily functions in front of men.*

*IT’S THAT SIMPLE FOLKS."*


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 148416



"dying" 



Spoiler


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 7, 2016)

Ramona Avalon Knives aka Ramona Knives aka Ramona Quinn aka @ramonaknives aka @ramonaoftheocean






lives in Chicago, IL from Milwauke, WI
D.O.B. March 4, 1989

https://twitter.com/ramonaknives/with_replies
http://archive.md/DcZqb

https://www.facebook.com/ramonaknives
http://archive.md/4FITe

https://ramonaoftheocean.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/VW79z

https://www.youcaring.com/ramona-knives-660813 
http://archive.md/urw6d

$ 915 / $ 1500 goal

"I am a non-binary woman who was assigned male at birth. I have dealt with extreme poverty and financial struggles ever since the summer of 2012, constantly bouncing between the homes of friends and relatives and unable to find work that paid enough to survive, all the while taking care of my two children with my physically and emotionally abusive ex-wife."



Spoiler



















The usual suspects as friends, Rani Bakr, Vanguard Vivian, Valerie Keefe, etc with the usual rhetoric, everybody must loves his dick otherwise you´re a transmisogynist. <--- He´s a lesbian; of fucking course he is. 






Same shit, differnt tranny; trans men have male privilege, he was never a man etc and yeah, it´s dicks, dicks and dicks.  Obviously he was also mentally + sexually abused as a child b/c his parents assumed him to be a boy lol Most certainly mentally ill.

Has a $ 900 IPhone6 <--- "extreme poverty and financial struggles". Privilege, man, privilege.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Nov 7, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> everybody must loves his dick otherwise you´re a transmisogynist. <--- He´s a lesbian; of fucking course he is.



Honest to God I will never understand this. So (s)he's lesbian, that means he wants to fuck chicks right in the pussy with his girlcock, right? So he's not going to have a problem having a lightsaber duel with another girlcock? 

I'll never work this shit out. Just fucking kill them all already.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 8, 2016)

Peace and Harmony said:


> So (s)he's lesbian, that means he wants to fuck chicks right in the pussy with his girlcock, right?



Nawh, he wouldn´t know what to do with a chick if his life depends on it. 



Peace and Harmony said:


> So he's not going to have a problem having a lightsaber duel with another girlcock?



It´s simple, really. He´s a woman b/c he has a girlcock, and since he´s attracted to other MtF trannies with a girlcock (remember: they´re women) he´s a lesbian. Actually, he wants straight dudes more since he´s a woman and dudes who suck girldicks are still straight, hence that would  be a normal relationship not some icky gay stuff. 

On top of that you *must* want to fuck him, doesn´t matter if you are attracted to him, care for him - or his girlcock -, otherwise you´re transphobic. What you think, feel, or like doesn´t really matter, according to this idiot anyway. 

He´s a nutter and IMO more toxic than your average Rat King. Reading his timeline and looking over the usual shit was just depressing; he is that much of an asshole. Fucker has left his wife and two kids to play tranny, what´s not to love about him?


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Ramona Avalon Knives aka Ramona Knives aka Ramona Quinn aka @ramonaknives aka @ramonaoftheocean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this one in kiwi reviews and noticed she was online retweeting a bunch of stuff about trannies or w/e so I replied to her tweet about us.





She immediately deleted that tweet. I hope I didn't spook her.


----------



## John Webster (Nov 12, 2016)

This one i'm about to mention loves to hate-jerk it into oblivion with others of the rat king, making up the part of the group that indulges in trans lesbian separatism which centers "CAMAB women" and their dicks in the general ideology (with examples such as "Boyerism" which is apparently based on the keyboard mashings of Amy Boyer/Langley and friends.)
Turns out there are so many parts to the rat king that now some of them have formed their own clique inside a clique. Others Elayne hate-faps with are (but not limited to) Ramona Knives, and Vanguard Vivian.

 
Elayne Dyan Machuca aka baeddelmoon aka demigynoid (most recent URL) has had loads of tumblr accounts including several deleted URLs: baeddelmoon, bagelmoon, lesbiangengar, translesanimefeels, translesmagicalgirls, and lmachuca12 to name a few.

Elayne has changed URLs various times to escape accusations and a call out blog with details of abuse  (http://baeddelmoonabuse.tumblr.com/) and although hangs onto the more prominent members of the rat king, has criticized and called out MTFs that don't agree and just give asspats.
After getting into some trouble on Tumblr, Elayne moved on to Facebook along with other members of the rat king obsessing themselves with being lesbians who hate everyone (but especially anyone who happens to be biologically female, reserving the most vehement malice for FTMs and "CAFAB NBs").

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/layne.machuca
http://archive.md/wFPx3

Facebook poetry page:https://www.facebook.com/translespoetry/
http://archive.md/GNIAD

Medium Account:https://medium.com/@athickerskin
http://archive.md/Ex9iw
Some samples of what can be found on the Medium account:
http://archive.md/pU7FI
http://archive.md/6e2ga

Current Twitter: https://twitter.com/demigynoid
http://archive.md/y17aH

Old Twitter from 2012-2013: https://twitter.com/lmachuca13
http://archive.md/5X4EU

Tumblr: http://demigynoid.tumblr.com/
http://archive.md/7KFBW
This one also likes to beg for funds, much like the rest of them.
http://archive.md/mwwAe 

Tumblr (examples of posts from the bagelmoon days):
http://archive.md/iImzc
http://archive.md/HVytX

edited to add some information.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 21, 2016)

John Webster said:


> This one i'm about to mention loves to hate-jerk it into oblivion with others of the rat king, making up the part of the group that indulges in trans lesbian separatism which centers "CAMAB women" and their dicks in the general ideology (with examples such as "Boyerism" which is apparently based on the keyboard mashings of Amy Boyer/Langley and friends.)
> Turns out there are so many parts to the rat king that now some of them have formed their own clique inside a clique. Others Elayne hate-faps with are (but not limited to) Ramona Knives, and Vanguard Vivian.
> 
> View attachment 153158 View attachment 153159
> ...


This asshole got featured on violentantitruscum.


----------



## Cream of WHAT!? (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's a random tranny from Missouri named Erin. He's constantly begging for money and attention on twitter.
https://twitter.com/dot_lvl?lang=en

Update 11/30/2016: Looks like he locked his twitter for a day and deleted some random tweets. He has a second private twitter at https://twitter.com/alt_lvl

His twitch channel
https://www.twitch.tv/dot_lvl





After the election he had a meltdown and threatened to kill himself.





Whining about not getting as much attention as other trans people.





More cringe-inducing tweets that sum up his twitter.


----------



## seattlelite (Nov 24, 2016)

Two randoms that I don't have the time to collect stuff from but I feel people would be interested in. 

https://www.facebook.com/fennic.oost?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser "Trans" Anti pretty much everything. Decided to be edgy about David Bowie earlier this year. Friends with Kinny, Lilithe, and ADF

https://www.facebook.com/elizabethbinary?fref=ts Their Mexican girlfriend who claims to be trans, Native American, and have all sorts of health issues while being a meth smoking prostitute from a good family.


----------



## Staffy (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry if this is already posted.

A Yogscast troon and his legion of cucks just _doxed  and lynched an 11 year old _who just happened to shitpost on his twitter.

https://imgur.com/a/IqyJn#nLx2EYg

I don't have a clue on how to post the whole album here, sorry. I was able to do that before, though..


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2016)

Probably because most of the transtrenders are "disabled" and sitting on Twitter/Facebook/etc. with their hands out.


----------



## Dual Rectifier (Dec 6, 2016)

Saw this person a few months ago, they're another boring trans dyke Leninist/commie with a lot of Ratking connections, but the real draw is their looks - I don't think I've seen a more horrifying looking person in my _life_, and I just find the comments juxtaposed to be...such a picture perfect example of how absolutely _fake _and asspatting and enabling the SJW community is.



Spoiler










I know you're probably thinking that it's not the _worst _ever so far, and one might potentially, if they squinted hard enough, and needed corrective vision, blur the line to MAYBE see a bulldyke lesbian, so what's THAT bad abou -



Spoiler









It couldn't possibly get any worse, rig -



Spoiler


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 11, 2016)

So how DOES one get access to the ADF/Phil forum after one has posted in the thread above?


----------



## Ravenor (Dec 11, 2016)

cowisnow said:


> So how DOES one get access to the ADF/Phil forum after one has posted in the thread above?



Get some more posts or ask in the right thread, then we may consider it.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Dec 15, 2016)

Greta Martela and Brianna Wu arenn't even close to the greatest tranny scam artists of all time.

A youtube channel I follow did a half-hour retrospective on Liz Carmichael, the greatest tranny scam artist to ever live.

There are some clear similarities between Liz and today's tranny scam rat king spergs, right down to all the followers, and persecution complex.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Smutley (Dec 23, 2016)

@Fucktard, please provide proof of how this person is considered a lolcow.  All you've provided is information they disgust you, a phone number, and nothing else. 

Share screen caps or a history of outlandish behavior. Until then I'm going to have your posts removed for not being involved in either the rat king or lolcowdom.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2016)

The delusion





Reality


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 1, 2017)

Dual Rectifier said:


> Saw this person a few months ago, they're another boring trans dyke Leninist/commie with a lot of Ratking connections, but the real draw is their looks - I don't think I've seen a more horrifying looking person in my _life_, and I just find the comments juxtaposed to be...such a picture perfect example of how absolutely _fake _and asspatting and enabling the SJW community is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did Neo Anderson go troon?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 169160
> 
> The delusion
> 
> ...



I don't know how I feel about mocking this one since it's clear they have severe facial deformities cause by medical problems beyond their control.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Reality



Holy fuck they really didn't bake this guy long enough


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 169160
> 
> The delusion
> 
> ...


Whoever convinced this guy he was trans is far crueler than any of us.


----------



## randomfarmer (Jan 4, 2017)

Ruin said:


> don't know how I feel about mocking this one since it's clear they have severe facial deformities cause by medical problems beyond their control.


They could easily wear a mask/paper bag/sack all day, every day.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2017)

Ruin said:


> I don't know how I feel about mocking this one since it's clear they have severe facial deformities cause by medical problems beyond their control.



It's pretty understandable that he'd also be pretty psychologically fucked up.  Not because of Crouzon, which doesn't cause mental problems directly, but just from coping with having that face.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 4, 2017)

I just had an epiphany. Since there is not really very clear distinctions between the spheres of the Rat King, maybe we should have two tags. One for the central players that have their own orbiters, and one for the people who are just orbiters.

Maybe "Royalty" for the Sarah Butts' and Nora Reed's of the world, and then the Orbiters can just be orbiters. People who can act as either can get whatever they are more commonly.

Just a random thought that popped into my head.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 5, 2017)

did he died


----------



## salt (Jan 5, 2017)

...Who live tweets their suicide?

(Obvious answer: Attention whore troons.)


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 5, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> did he died


Nope, he's back to sperging out on Twitter already and deleted all his suicide tweets.


----------



## Hanamura (Jan 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


The difference between Carmen and these loony troons is that she's actually trans, went out and got the surgeries, has made a name for herself, has had a few acting gigs. She worked for where she is now rather than getting autismbux and patreon pity money.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 7, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 171219



"Oh no, the companies might fire me, might as well not even try..."
Fuckin troons man.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 8, 2017)

I wonder which rat king nest this sperg is fleeing to in Oregon.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 8, 2017)

...okay, I'm as pro-lgbtq-rights as anybody else (probably more, actually), but...not letting her into the women's restroom isn't criminalizing trans-ness. Goddamn, these people are so dramatic.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 8, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


Hey, I'm surprised. At least they actually try to pass and take care of themselves. A haircut that's flattering on their features (e.g covering up what looks like a receding hairline) and decent makeup instead of the usual frizzy, burnt rat's nest and black lipstick smeared on? Well done!


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 8, 2017)

These laws are more or less unenforceable unless you're a total sperg who goes full troon while waiting to take a shit. 

Which is why this law is a matter of life and death to them.


----------



## Hanamura (Jan 8, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> These laws are more or less unenforceable unless you're a total sperg who goes full troon while waiting to take a shit.
> 
> Which is why this law is a matter of life and death to them.


Exactly. If you pass nobody is going to bat an eye at a transwoman who has to take a piss. There's no way this law can 100 percent prevent trans people from using the restrooms of their choice if they can just stay stealth.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 9, 2017)

no comment


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Jan 10, 2017)

i wanted to make a thread of this one but i'm a little dry on info to make a good one, so i drop him here instead.

  
Meet Willow Brown/SadCommie,
a MtF (but not really) transexual and a anarcho-communist activist who want to FOCK THA POLICE and to beat neo-nazi while wearing cute little goth dresses.


some of his pictures have some strange ADF vibes to them
  

also, he is a masochist who love HAWT FEMALE MISTRESSES and took several video of him zapping himself with an electric collar 
   

and wanted to do it for rent money, which in many way can be see as prostitution
 


one can argue that being a poor anarcho-communist masochist tranny activist is already exceptional, Willow however really wanted to add cub furry on top of this
 

facebook : https://www.facebook.com/willow.bro...547031724:1484022710&source_ref=pb_friends_tl

twitter (where you can see the video of him zapping to the extreme) :
https://twitter.com/sadcommie

he also have a more recent NSFW twitter :
https://twitter.com/anarchopupgirl


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Jan 14, 2017)

What is BPD? Is that bipolar disorder?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt said:


> What is BPD? Is that bipolar disorder?


yes


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 14, 2017)

Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt said:


> What is BPD? Is that bipolar disorder?



Post in your own thread you shit.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 15, 2017)

Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt said:


> What is BPD? Is that bipolar disorder?


Either bipolar or borderline personality disorder. I've seen "bpd" to mean borderline more frequently, though.

Also get back to yr own thread


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 15, 2017)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> borderline personality disorder



this one.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 17, 2017)

The rat king will be tripping over itself for getting Manning sentence commuted


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> The rat king will be tripping over itself for getting Manning sentence commuted



Sadly they will, but we all know the truth that they had absolutely fuck-all to do with any of that.


----------



## RP 520 (Jan 17, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Sadly they will, but we all know the truth that they had absolutely fuck-all to do with any of that.



I wonder which of the rat king will be first in trying to integrate Manning into the group once he gets his twitter and facebook soapbox set up?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 17, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> I wonder which of the rat king will be first in trying to integrate Manning into the group once he gets his twitter and facebook soapbox set up?



I hope for the love of all that is holy that Manning turns out to be smart enough to completely avoid most (if not all) of the spergs that have threads here. It's for the best that way.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 18, 2017)

How much of Troontown is "poly"? Naturally form into rat kings.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>


jesus christ, that expression is fucking terrifying


----------



## D.Va (Jan 20, 2017)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> jesus christ, that expression is fucking terrifying



At least the hair is covering one eye so you know they are a real anime badass


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2017)

Over Winter Break we took the opportunity to catch up on some of the lesser known members of the Rat King. One member who isn't exactly lolcow material but appears to be approaching the penumbra of it with every post is Natalie Fortune.

Natalie isn't anything special, she just says a lot of dumb shit.

#intellectualrigor in one post




"Trannies have periods, too!" in the very next post




DOWN WITH THE CISHETS!!




Plenty more on Natalie, but she's kinda boring and pretty fucking dumb.

Another idiot is Kya Concepcion. Kya seemed to have a blowout with her loverand took to Facebook to express it in ways only Rat Kingers could only do.





Kya seems to also have a problem with family


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 11, 2017)

>lmao we don't need y'all family is fucked up bye felicia
>why does society hate and revile me and why am I constantly alone

Every fucking time


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 11, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> >lmao we don't need y'all family is fucked up bye felicia
> >why does society hate and revile me and why am I constantly alone
> 
> Every fucking time


It's like Tommy Tooter said to his parents:



https://www.facebook.com/tommiejayne.tooter.3/posts/221131001682415
http://archive.md/yxFoP


----------



## D.Va (Feb 22, 2017)

I keep seeing this moron show up on Eden Belmont's feed





They are in the middle of legally changing their IRL name to "Annie Love" via Polish court. Find a single troon without a pornstar name. I dare you

Very often goes on tirades about the cis scum

















make more of an effort then











Spoiler: irl pic and info


----------



## lil thotty (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey I'm new here and I didn't know where to ask, I'm wondering what's the procedure for getting permission to post somebody with a kiwifarms account who isn't a regular. I think it's about time Swami got their own thread, and I have some new & funny updates and pictures that baphomet, *chan, and kiwi has never before seen.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 24, 2017)

lil thotty said:


> Hey I'm new here and I didn't know where to ask, I'm wondering what's the procedure for getting permission to doxx somebody with a kiwifarms account. I think it's about time Swami got their own thread, and I have some new & funny updates and pictures that baphomet, *chan, and kiwi has never before seen.


Make a Talk To Staff thread. If you'd like you could PM some users to see how it will fly

Click below and just let the mods know whats up
https://kiwifarms.net/forums/talk-to-staff.26/create-thread


----------



## lil thotty (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you very much, we'll see if the staff lets me post!


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 25, 2017)

Rat kings have been getting Tucked.

20m 20s





18m 30s


----------



## D.Va (Feb 25, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Rat kings have been getting Tucked.
> 
> 20m 20s
> 
> ...



Watched the whole of the first segment. Dunno. There are actual trans people out there whose hearts are in the right place, I think this woman is one of them. When Tucker talks about people who are "faking it", that to me means the people who joined the movement because it was trendy and/or politically advantageous (SecretGamerGrrl, Zoe Quinn, Nora, etc). These are the people destroying the credibility of those who do have valid gender dysphoria and just want to get on with their lives.

The second dude was an absolute tool. His argument fell apart when he finally admitted that Tucker could receive a grant designed for women without any resistance under his ideology. You can't have your cake and eat it. And of course, he considers actual sex biology as "right-wing pseudoscience". 

That guy is Zac Petkanas, a director for the DNC, and is probably a lolcow in his own right: https://twitter.com/Zac_Petkanas


----------



## lil thotty (Feb 25, 2017)

Just a little teaser of what's to come in about a week or two -- there's years and years worth of half-fake shit to sort through. Baphomet fucked this doxx up, that's why it was never released.

But does anyone remember Swami?

You know, the /r9k/ tripfag circa 2011?
The board owner of /fem/ on 8chan who turned out to be a fat man?
The insane megalomaniac who convinced himself he got /baphomet/ pulled down?

Wonder what Swami's been up to these days?





frog hormones! check that receding temple combover.

There's still a lot of work to be done, anyone willing to help is encouraged to contact me and I'll start a PM chain.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 28, 2017)

Random Profile
Khyote Fenavian / Koyote42 / BlackAria042

View attachment 187617
Real Name: Jason Andrew Robinson
Residence: Holt, Michigan
Birthday: May 1st, 1976
https://www.facebook.com/Koyote42
Accounts
Facebook
Deviantart
Tumblr
Youtube
Steam
PSN: koyote42
XBL: BlackAria042
Miiverse
Soundcloud
Google+
Medium
Gamefaqs

Khyote Fenavian is a spergy social justice warrior and friend of Geena Phillips and other members of the Rat King. You might remember him from the massive temper tantrum in the images below, which took place in the wake of Geena's thread.
View attachment 187615
View attachment 187616

What we can gather from this info on Jason is that
-He hates Kiwi Farms with a burning passion
-He thinks I'm a cis person (lol)
-He thinks Geena got a thread over disagreements, not for being a huge social justice warrior who gets into drama, is always salty, and has one of the worst friend groups imaginable.
-Thinks we want to hurt and/or kill Geena and her wife
-Thinks this site is racist, transmisogynistic hate group that wants to dox all trannies so they can get raped and murdered.

His medium has no actual writing, just recommendations
View attachment 187627
One of which is some dumb Steven Universe Spergfight.
https://medium.com/@djdaggerztrike/they-have-no-gender-or-race-a1322b4d53ba#.3ew8ah767
http://archive.md/gJZHi



Spoiler: archives



http://archive.md/pIvoE (facebook)
http://archive.md/Yiz2g (tumblr)
http://archive.md/8Jb9c (deviantart)
http://archive.md/BVIsC (youtube)
http://archive.md/wpGkN (steam)
http://archive.md/JYhtO (soundcloud)
http://archive.md/c0ywv (GameFaqs contributions)


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 192308



But I thought trannies were always the gender they claim to be.  Why didn't you just pick the right one when you created the account?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 192308



Yahoo is pretty shit tbh. But this is pretty low priority even on my own list of issues with those assholes.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 13, 2017)

This Norasphere rat  is trying to ebeg to get his dick mutilated.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> This Norasphere rat  is trying to ebeg to get his dick mutilated.
> 
> View attachment 192499



"Tucutes" say that gender dysphoria doesn't exist and that you just decide to be a troon, so why should insurance pay for shit?


----------



## D.Va (Mar 13, 2017)

It’s the Troonshack! (Yee, yee)
It’s the Troonshack! (What he say?)
It’s the Troonshack! (Oh, yes! Yeeeah)
It’s the Troonshack! (Hey, I'm in that shit!)
It’s the Troonshack! (Don't forget ya enby Nora!)
It’s the Troonshack! (It’s the Troonshack!)
It’s the Troonshack! (It’s the Troonshack!)
It’s the Troonshack! (It’s the Troonshack…)
It’s the Troonshack! (Hey!)
It’s the Troonshack! (This beat's knockin'!)
It’s the Troonshack! (Wow!)
It’s the Troonshack!

Phil’s from N.J, Toren's from the alpine
Vivian or Vixxi so victimized!
Laurelai, Wiccan baby!
He raped Phil, is going to hades
Toren’s cool, he's lazy, he’s still spergin’
Otherwise Gofundme, he's still e-beggin'
Greta, meet the scam of the week-ah!
Phil’s tugboat, got Nina wanna keep her
But it’s not happenin’, neither!
Shakin’ like a seizure
Hold up, I count some spoons, take a breather
Post to Twitter, speak in tongues
I got grapes, what you gropin’, son?

It’s the Troonshack!
It’s the Troonshack!
It’s the Troonshack!
It’s the Troonshack!


----------



## Erubetie (Mar 14, 2017)

So, this... Interesting person just popped up on my Facebook:
https://m.facebook.com/frauke.falkenrath?fref=nf&__tn__=R











Thoughts?

Edit: some threads of it commenting: 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=399290913766467&id=100010566842795&fs=4
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=401033820258843&id=100010566842795


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 14, 2017)

Erubetie said:


> So, this... Interesting person just popped up on my Facebook:
> https://m.facebook.com/frauke.falkenrath?fref=nf&__tn__=R



Looks like some USDA certified Grade A Lolcow to me.


----------



## auroraboreanaz (Mar 14, 2017)

Holy shit that forehead is a seven dollar cab ride from nose to hairline.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 15, 2017)

https://archive.fo/aJHp0

Transgender athlete Lauren Jeska repeatedly stabbed Ralph Knibbs after row over whether she should be able to compete in women’s races

A champion fell-runner has been sentenced to 18 years in jail for the attempted murder of a UK Athletics official at a stadium in Birmingham.

Lauren Jeska, 42, from Machynlleth in Powys, pleaded guilty to trying to kill Ralph Knibbs, who is head of human resources and welfare at the sport’s British governing body as well as a former professional rugby player.

In what was described as a “cold, calculated attack”, the transgender athlete stabbed Knibbs multiple times in the head and neck after a dispute over whether she should be able to compete in women’s races.

Jeska was the women’s 2010, 2011 and 2012 English fell-running champion, and won the British Championship in 2012. However, Richard Atkins QC told the court the runner had “not provided the relevant samples to her testosterone levels and other relevant documentation” to the governing body and, as a result, had had her racing results declared void in September 2015. 

On 22 March 2016, Jeska drove for nearly two hours from her home in Wales to the offices of UK Athletics at the Alexander stadium in Birmingham, arriving at about 10.30am. She asked at reception to see Knibbs and took two knives out of her bag while the receptionist went to get him.

The court was shown CCTV footage of Jeska then walking into the company’s open plan office before launching an attack on Knibbs. One witness said the attack was carried out in such a frenzy that Jeska looked like she was trying to “skewer meat”.
The court heard that Knibbs’s life had been saved by quick-thinking colleagues, who stepped in to restrain Jeska and used their knowledge of first aid to stem the bleeding from a 2cm hole in his neck. Tim Begley and Kevin Taylor both sustained injuries that required treatment when they stepped in to help.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> https://archive.fo/aJHp0
> 
> Transgender athlete Lauren Jeska repeatedly stabbed Ralph Knibbs after row over whether she should be able to compete in women’s races
> 
> ...



Trannies are well adjusted sane, normal women.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 18, 2017)

Another rat with its hand out.






And another.





Hey everyone~! My name is Gabbie, I'm a 20 y/o a trans girl from California and I'm raising money to be able to move out of my parent's house! I've been having problems with my parents and recently I came out as trans to my mother but it didn't really change anything. I currently am in college studying something I'm not interested in, I want to go to cosmetology school because my true passion is beauty. 

I told my mom about it after I got the courage to tell her because anytime I wanted to do anything that was traditionally feminine, she would not be supportive of it. When I told her, she assumed i was going to study it AFTER going to a university for what I'm studying which I'm not interested in. Once I told her that I wanted to do cosmetology after I left community college, she got upset and was against it. She would always recommend me taking courses on be a dental assistant or any trade school course and would be supportive of it and even go as far to saying she would pay for it, but she wouldn't let me do cosmetology.

In 2014 she went through my things while I was in class and found makeup and a wig that my friend had gave me in high-school and she threw them out and told my father about it, a similar thing happened in 2016 when I had a pillowcase of wigs and makeup that I bought with my own money in my room that is no longer there and I'm pretty sure she stole it and threw it out. I came out today (11/22/2017) during a heated argument and she said something along the lines of "So? How do you want me to treat you then huh? You're my SON and you're 20 so I will treat you like a grown man!"

She does not care nor will support what/who I am and only cares about herself and her idea of what I should be like and has actually said things like "If I was really was manipulating you I would've manipulated you into how I want you to be like!" anytime I would call her out on her being manipulative. So as you can see, she has an agenda of forming me into something I'm not instead of supporting what I AM. I am currently looking for a job and a room I can rent so I can leave and be able to pursue a career in cosmetology! I no longer feel safe living here and it's taking a toll on my mental health which is why it's necessary for me to leave! Any amount you can donate is enough! Help is Help~!!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 18, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> When I told her, she assumed i was going to study it AFTER going to a university for what I'm studying which I'm not interested in. Once I told her that I wanted to do cosmetology after I left community college, she got upset and was against it. She would always recommend me taking courses on be a dental assistant or any trade school course and would be supportive of it and even go as far to saying she would pay for it, but she wouldn't let me do cosmetology.



If I were in this situation I'd just study the dental stuff and then save for a place of my own and pay my way through studying my real passions.

Why is my generation so fucking lazy?


----------



## heathercho (Mar 19, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> If I were in this situation I'd just study the dental stuff and then save for a place of my own and pay my way through studying my real passions.
> 
> Why is my generation so fucking lazy?



They sound no different than mid 00's Livejournal/Myspace users TBH. Except they weren't trans, they were Bi/Emo/Goth or worse Kandi Ravers and were upsetting their parents by wanting piercings, tattoos, BME profiles and to just get shitty jobs instead of study. Actually that sounds rather wonderful, at least those people wanted to work. Sorry, that was supposed to give you comfort @Feline Darkmage ... side, at least they provide consistent material for mockage. 

This one though... why is it always the people worst at self-grooming that want to study beauty? What a horrible cow


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2017)

Exactly why to go on HRT #totallynotafetish


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 24, 2017)

From a Norasphere rat king member.





http://archive.md/Uw7Di

He knows he was totally a true and honest girl and if only he had been able to troon out as a kid he knows he would have had the "girlhood" he knows he always wanted.



Spoiler


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wasn't someone for vice supposed to be writing about us or something?


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Mar 26, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Wasn't someone for vice supposed to be writing about us or something?



I think that was after the Elizabeth Waite suicide but Vice backed out once they talked to her widow and found out TLL had more to do with the suicide than we did.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 26, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I think that was after the Elizabeth Waite suicide but Vice backed out once they talked to her widow and found out TLL had more to do with the suicide than we did.



God forbid Vice do some accurate reporting that goes against the prevailing narrative.  They've gone from edgy to establishment pretty fast.


----------



## pozilei (Mar 26, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I think that was after the Elizabeth Waite suicide but Vice backed out once they talked to her widow and found out TLL had more to do with the suicide than we did.


I thought that was someone from Huffington Post






 

But perhaps there was someone from Vice too


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Mar 26, 2017)

pozilei said:


> I thought that was someone from Huffington Post
> 
> View attachment 197570
> View attachment 197571
> ...



Oh , I didn't remember that one. Damn, Greta seems to have a lot of connections. Too bad he's such a psycho asshole. This is the one I was talking about:





From the Greta/TLL thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-350#post-2016742


----------



## pozilei (Mar 27, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Oh , I didn't remember that one. Damn, Greta seems to have a lot of connections. Too bad he's such a psycho asshole. This is the one I was talking about:
> 
> View attachment 197738
> 
> From the Greta/TLL thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...tav-kjel-anderson.23222/page-350#post-2016742


Man, those rags....they're like sharks smelling a drop of tasty tranny blood in the water.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 28, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Another rat with its hand out.
> 
> View attachment 194137
> 
> ...


Caelyn actually has a thread.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 30, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Man, those rags....they're like sharks smelling a drop of tasty tranny blood in the water.



It's actually kind of disgusting to me. Partially that journalists are supposed to care about the truth, and these people don't really want the truth about "harassment" forums. But mostly because they couldn't care either way if a trans person they claim to care about is alive or dead.


----------



## pozilei (Mar 30, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> It's actually kind of disgusting to me. Partially that journalists are supposed to care about the truth, and these people don't really want the truth about "harassment" forums. But mostly because they couldn't care either way if a trans person they claim to care about is alive or dead.


Yeah, I completely agree. The News doesn't just report the news (as in: whatever important thing happened that day) anymore they are all about their storyline. One side is pushing the poor minorities and evil cyberbullying narrative, the other side runs with it whenever someone who claims to be trans turns out to be a kiddy diddler as if that's definite proof that all trans ppl are sexual deviants. And neither side seems to particularly care about anyone involved...it's all just used to score points.


----------



## Kikomi (Mar 31, 2017)

so i joined a shit ton of facebook groups filled with ratkings and ratking orbiters. (leftbook is wild) i sometimes see comments and posts made by people with threads here. i can start getting some screencaps whenever i see a funny comment. 

dunno if this is the right place to post this


----------



## D.Va (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm trying my hardest to get my head around trenders who have "given up on gender" yet continue to cling to the trans identity like glue. You know, the ones who give TERFs a reason to exist. At first I think "ah, _finally_ they understand that gender especially gender fluidity is retarded!" but then they follow it up with something that destroys the rational thing they just said.

I was watching someone get absolutely dogpiled today by MtTs --- this guy in particular had a history with trenders and got burned after initially being incredibly supportive of them.

Everyone involved is a drama queen. It all started here, on "trans day of visibility":







Spoiler: Longpost







Initial run-in with some enby trender

























This is what I'm talking about with the "I'm trans despite literally doing nothing" rhetoric that is _very_ popular right now. I've posted about Quinn before since he is one of those who gets a kick off of "egg hatching", i.e. pressuring his friends into thinking they are trans until they admit it.





Added to Fliffums's blocklist by his boyfriend.





_Told to kill themselves_ by a rando dogpiling them.









+ a lot more dogpiling you can find for yourself if you care.



A furry artist known as FxSql ended up getting involved on the "wrong side" by agreeing with the bombshell and had to resolve their own fallout (luckily I caught the original tweets moments before they got nuked):







Spoiler: Longpost part II











Fallout with PermaVermin -- some Tweets of theirs were deleted and it looks like they were blocked temporarily before apologising again.








ctrlaltdog, who is part of Fliffums's harem and blocked the original guy earlier.





Damage control.















It's pretty sad to see people get sucked into this shit. The guy was being dogpiled by at least two dozen people yet only has like 190 followers. They reiterate that they were attacking the hashtag but it was obvious they were going after the Tweet being quoted all over by shit stirrers. The Tweet in question was vitriolic ("some" would have been better than "most"), but it was that he was being directly harassed by dozens of people and disassociated with in mere minutes.

FxSql on the other hand got off lightly because they submitted to peer pressure and did damage control (also because artist with connections). I feel sorry for FxSql since they seem pretty level-headed, but have surrounded themselves with people who have succumbed to sanctimonious groupthink. It's either you agree with a specific gender ideology and accept that trans can Do No Wrong, or you get banished. One of these days FxSql will probably get tired of the emotional backlash and just quit, seeing what opinions they have when not expecting criticism from the socjus brigade.


----------



## 女鬼 (Mar 31, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I'm trying my hardest to get my head around trenders who have "given up on gender" yet continue to cling to the trans identity like glue. You know, the ones who give TERFs a reason to exist. At first I think "ah, _finally_ they understand that gender especially gender fluidity is exceptional!" but then they follow it up with something that destroys the rational thing they just said.
> 
> I was watching someone get absolutely dogpiled today by MtTs --- this guy in particular had a history with trenders and got burned after initially being incredibly supportive of them.
> 
> ...



Somehow, this is made all the more hilarious by the fact that they're all furries.


----------



## D.Va (Apr 1, 2017)

A followup because the guy in particular is _still_ getting shit and told to kill themselves:




 


 


 



 

Why are these supposedly feminine MtTs so _edgy_?


----------



## Pieonoclast (Apr 2, 2017)

This kid has shown up in other threads. I think she's just turned 18, and she spent her entire adolescence hanging out with troons on twitter. Now, she's... this. Sad!


----------



## D.Va (Apr 3, 2017)

Pieonoclast said:


> This kid has shown up in other threads. I think she's just turned 18, and she spent her entire adolescence hanging out with troons on twitter. Now, she's... this. Sad!





 

Nora Reed 2.0



 



 

>over £4 for a fucking enamel pin
Oy vey.

This individual "lives off graphic design" but can't photoshop a flag for dick. I found the source SVG she used for the flag, and if you look closely you can see where she used the lasso tool to crop out bits she wanted transparent. She wants £40 for that shit. Here's a mock of the "pride" one I made in five minutes:

 

There's also the gofundme for the store which has this paragraph:



 

"a portion of", "trans people who need themselves" is incredibly vague. I really don't see this as a guarantee that the money is going anywhere but her pockets.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 4, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Nora Reed 2.0



Jesus Christ how horrifying.


----------



## Erida (Apr 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> This Norasphere rat  is trying to ebeg to get his dick mutilated.
> 
> View attachment 192499



I had a nosey in here to look for this specific person. Transcribe pops up loads during my Twitter wanderings and I'd love to see a thread even if they're not quite as gross/pathetic as some of our Rat Kings. Somebody (may have been you? Or @Jubileus?) replied to a post with Katelyn's 'deadname' but I can't remember which thread it was in.

I found Katelyn when they went by a previous Twitter name and was watching as he told his wife (they have a child too), went through the divorce, started the standard things like nail painting, "my first dress!" etc. I'm almost certain I archived an article he wrote about the 'pussy hats' at the women's march which had a couple of quotes I found funny.

He makes an effort, which is more than some here but is very much still unfortunate, 'dude in a dress'-looking. Frequently gets in to fights with randoms online, sometimes gets TMI, does the standard "I'm cute" selfies. Upside is I don't think he'd go in to lockdown as he needs that public reach for articles etc.

He may not be as lolsome as our other cows and I give props for at least trying to look feminine but he's quite big now in Rat King circles so a thread may be justified.

Crossovers with Nora Reed, xrynua, Rebecca Hernandez-Gerber, Sabine and likely many others.

If anyone wants to work together in the future to collaborate on a possible thread then send a message and I'll see what I can dig up. I might start archiving and collecting stuff regardless.

Some pics as a 'reward' in case this was tl;dr (note the obligatory dead-eyed stare)


----------



## Wallace (Apr 6, 2017)

Since she is making waves in the Nora-sphere and other rat king threads, I thought I'd link this post here on Bootleg Girl.



 

She's a tenure-track professor making $70k a year. How can she be so bad at handling money?



 


 

Because she's got a parasite on her bank account: her beau. She's the sub in a D/s relationship with a fellow troon, who I'm assuming doesn't work. Kinkshaming is one of her major triggers.



 

Remember, she's a professor of communication. No, really.



 

Oh _fuck you_. Fuck you in your cavernous, non-existent spider vag. Gamergate was the greatest thing that ever happened to you, bitch. You wouldn't have graduated or gotten your cushy job without that e-drama making waves. It sure as hell wasn't your CV that got you in. Everything about you, from your career to your gender, is bullshit.


----------



## D.Va (Apr 7, 2017)

"A PhD based largely on video game tweets" sounds like a line from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## downloads (Apr 15, 2017)

Chloe Stratton in Downers Grove IL.   Hangs out on various subreddits begging for money.  Various common internet trans issues couldn't finish college because of sexual discrimination, has been in about 10 abusive relationships since then, parents are narcissists and scarred him terribly because they weren't  upset when he came out as trans (he says it was minimizing his struggles that they didn't care), is very adamant about being a true and honest lesbian, poly, PTSD and other flavour of the month mental conditions, constantly asks for money but rejects actual help, posts gross nudes 



Spoiler



http://imgur.com/a/YEci1



Facebook
Twitter
Reddit
He has tons of fundraisers on various sites and I won't bother linking them all but here are some
Fuck Trump Help Me Protest (where he wants to raise $1500 for no real stated reason he just hates DT)
$800 needed for a name change

Spoke at a BLM protest and of course somehow made it about how women weren't accepting enough of trans people

I don't think ol Chloe here is exciting enough for a thread but I really had to share somewhere, this is a professional victim like I have never seen before.  Also I will be transparent and say part of the reason Chloe really irks me is that he has been posting about his soon to be homelessness for months.  I do social work and I tried to help Chloe by calling a shelter in his area and finding him a spot, that wasn't good enough because they also took men.  Chloe is only willing to go to a women's only shelter.  I gave up at that point but apparently someone else decided they would help him and located a soup kitchen for Chloe.  This helpful person called the kitchen to make sure Chloe could just walk in and of course he rejected that for nebulous reasons. At this point the person trying to help posted this in obvious frustration

The response I was going to post to rhubes: I've got a few ideas, but she needs to be willing to cooperate. I suggested she try a live/workshare situation with a Catholic Worker or similar community in her last post on here, her response is she finds them very transphobic. From what I can tell, her only real work experience is doing community organizing, but without significant work experience or valuable skills such as grantwriting, she's not gonna find much to do in that field besides volunteer work. While I appreciate the passion to change the world, you can't expect to fix society if you can't even take care of yourself.

Unfortunately, as I found last time I tried to help her, there's not much in the way of trans-inclusive shelters for adult trans people. That sucks, especially as trans people have a lifetime homeless rate of something like 50%. There's definitely a pattern in her life: she moves in with someone she hardly knows, the person "abuses" her and treats her poorly, she moves out in a rush and in with yet another person she barely knows, rinse and repeat. You can't just keep doing the same thing over and over again and expect different results.​
And received this word salad in reply 



Spoiler



No you can't but when you have no other options....What do u do? And thank you it is abusive. You have no idea what my experiences are. But hey everyone e keep telling me how bad I am. If that's what does it for ya. Whatever. And no I have other experience. I went to school for recording engineering, was raped and like many other girls thrown out when I brought it up to the school. In my last month. I went to school for IT and raped somewhere during that. Bet I asked for it right? I don't tell everyone this shit for these very reasons. My parents were abusive asses and I don't more than 5 or 6 memories before the age of like 19. Yes I'm fucked up. I have damn good reason though. Then there is epilepsy, add, PTSD, and depression and anxiety. Many of which I can not medicate due to epilepsy interactions. Applied several times in Oklahoma for disability. Denied. So I keep trying to figure some thing out. Back in FL after the rape thing people at my job kept asking gross questions about my genitals and how sex works for me So i brought it up to HR. Fired. Earlier I worked in work study for the school, boss made gross advances in me, treating me like some kind of gross sex fetish and again said something, fired. See a pattern that isn't my fault? All I want is dignity and equity. So let's try this again.

"Chloe you had a hard life, I don't feel like helping though, can anyone else help" Or just scroll past.



Going to be homeless, abusive roommate, need help in Downers Grove, IL


Spoiler



Hi, Im Chloe. I previously posted here about my move to the Chicago area in need of clothing and, well, you guys were amazing. I got that job and subsequently lost it because I couldnt make quota. More on that later. First, a full background on why Im in such a screwed up situation, and AGAIN.

Start from the beginning: Im transgender - the majority of us are homeless and/or below the poverty line because its hard to find work when youre trans. It just is. Thats why I tend to lean towards activism work, its easier to get hired for, and not likely to be abusive. Ive been fired for simply asking the boss to make people stop asking about my genitals and how i have sex. We could do a whole book on trans discrimination but I think that illustrates it well enough. Next, I moved here to Downers Grove, a Chicago suburb, thinking that I was moving to Chicago. I literally didnt know until my now ex friend and roommate was driving me there and the city started fading into the distance. Why is this important? I have epilepsy and I can not drive. That makes finding work in the suburbs VERY hard and keeping it even harder. Suburban transit, when a suburb has it, is rarely on time, meaning that making it to a connecting bus can be very difficult, nigh impossible if your first bus is late. How do I do with Chicago transit? Fine. Its on time, it runs every 5 to 10 minutes, and theres lots of it. Its why I moved. I thought I was moving somewhere that would make my life easier. I moved somewhere that makes my life harder. Much harder. It gets worse though. My roommate quickly became abusive. She was in the midst of a divorce and continually blaming her divorce problems on me, and furthermore, taking her anger out on me. Its not been fun. Im lucky, shes not been violent physically, but emotionally, mentally, and verbally its been a nightmare. She moves my things around the house just to make it hard for me to find them, throwing my things away, verbally attacking me about things, manipulating me, and she knows that I cant stand up for myself because I need her to drive me places. I would have never moved here had I known it wasnt chicago. Were not talking a nearby suburb. Were talking almost the end of the line for the very expensive commuter train (not a subway). Anyhow so we got in an argument and the first time I stood up for myself (verbally) I get her telling me that I can leave. I now have eviction papers, and have to be out on the 23rd, just under 2 weeks. I wouldnt have moved from florida had I known I was moving to a suburban place where i wouldnt be able to walk to work. I have no family to go to (they stopped talking to me when I came out as transgender) and no place to go, and so far no friends to stay with (despite all my work in the community...maddening) Ive been working hard to try to find a place to stay but all the programs I can find are either for pregnant women, families, youth (Im 33) or some other group of people that Im not, and they wont accept me. It seems Im destined to just be fucked over. This whole thing has been humiliating and I just want a job and a place to stay and get back on my feet. I work hard in my community to do good work (activism) for it, and i feel really left out in the cold but I know I cant stop. I just dont want to be homeless. Im really starting to freak out, Ive never been in this situation, i barely know how to deal with the cold when I can go inside, nonetheless when i have to sleep in it or stay in it all day. It upsets me that all these groups that give so much to so many people are so rigid and unwilling to be flexible and help me. So Im coming here. I need housing or money for housing. Thats a lot of money I know. So...there you have it. 33 year old transgender lesbian woman looking for a place to stay because she needs it. I put myself at your mercy.

TLDR: So this got long - if you want the short of it, Im living with an abusive roommate who lied to me when I moved here from florida and said she lives in chicago, turns out its a distant suburb, Im epileptic and cant drive so thats a problem, we had an argument and the first time I really stand up to her and tell her shes wrong she kicks me out. I have eviction papers and am being evicted on the 23rd. I have no place to go, no income, no family, none of the systems are working for me, the only thing I see in my future is being homeless. I need help. I CAN work and make it, I CAN support myself, I just need a positive environment in which to do so. I wouldnt have moved here had I known it wasnt Chicago I was moving to. So I need help, housing or money.



REQUEST need food and transit pass


Spoiler



So I've gone from one bad situation to another. I'm Chloe. I'm an activist who is trans, trying to find work...Keep getting the run around. Pretty sure it is discrimination. So I'm crashing with someone I met at an activism thing, didn't know her well. Lately she has gotten progressively more unkind and ...Psychotic. controlling. The newest development is that I can't use dishes, pots, utensils, or anything of that vein because I "broke my agreement" how? Leaving a pan to soak So I could get cooked on crap off the bottom. I'm not allowed to refute this or else I face immediate kicking out, also no longer allowed to talk to other roommate about house issues...Aka abusive isolation. So what am I asking for? Two things. Pizza for a week-ish to get me fed (it's surprising how many things can't be eaten raw with fingers) and a CTA (,Chicago transit) pass to get me moved to my other friends house and hopefully started in a job. I'm looking. Today is the third day I was supposed to interview at Payless...After this I'm calling it a loss.hopefully it pulls through.anyhow hope someone can help. I will provide proof of my situation to the best of my ability upon request

Thanks for your help, Chloe


 He originally posted this in the random acts of pizza sub and flipped out on the mod for removing it because now he is going to die RIP.

Older pizza begging post [request]kind of homeless, need some food


Spoiler



so Im kind of homeless but not, Im in an abusive situation, no job, no money, eviction, I was about to be homeless until a few days ago a few friends offered that I stay at their place. My current roommate has thrown out anything i can use to cook that doesnt explicitly belong to them, to the point of changing their own eating habits just to hurt me. (super passive aggressive). She gaslights me about it too. Anyway, I move soon into my friends house, and this week Im getting what things I do have together. It would be very welcome to get some hot food and not eat cereal or pasta AGAIN. Pizza would be great if you can spare it, thanks so much guys. Note - I also posted in random acts of chinese, if i get chinese first, I will remove this post. I just want a hot meal thats not ramen.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 21, 2017)

I've updated the OP with a directory of important shit. So check that out.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 22, 2017)

The rat king is triggered yet again.





https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...y-did-it-have-to-be-all-about-you?CMP=soc_568


Spoiler: Salt





















One rat we've discussed in this general decided to use this as an excuse to chimp out pubically on Twitter about his ex-wife, who dumped his ass when he decided to troon out.


Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> One rat we've discussed in this general decided to use this as an excuse to chimp out pubically on Twitter about his ex-wife, who dumped his ass when he decided to troon out.
> 
> View attachment 209340



Because she thought she married a man you fraud.


----------



## WeeGee (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm shocked this trainwreck doesn't have a thread here.
Irene Drincic / Ren Drincic, lives somewhere in Omaha, NE (@Ride mind providing your dox skills?)
https://www.facebook.com/ivyxaur
https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Irene_Drincic

She's a combination of Rat King and Cosplay Cow, and is know for causing drama in the Mid-West at any convention she attends, even formed some  group called *Midwest Con Safety Squad (see the ED link), *as she used to have a Vordrak-like site that contained alleged con creepers, most of which were probably just cis-white shitlords that misgendered or disagreed with her, it's biggest flaw was that anyone could be submitted without prove that they're a creeper,  the site appears to be down now. She's prescribed a wheelchair even though she can walk perfectly fine, she only uses it for self victimization when needed.

Random Facebook Posts:
She's even trying to libel someone for cosplaying Trump, this CJ must be someone she had drama with.



Comments on Trump pic:












Pictures: 








Don't you dare misgender this not girl!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> The rat king is triggered yet again.
> 
> View attachment 209341
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...y-did-it-have-to-be-all-about-you?CMP=soc_568



This is not the only woman who spoke openly about her troon husband. One even wrote a book called "sex changes".

Married men who decide to troon out very often become horrible, selfish, narcisstic fucks or better - they show their true selves. They use all the money for clothes, make up and so on. Everything becomes about their troon fetish fantasy. They neglect and torment their wives and children and throw tantrums when their wives finally ditch their troon ass.

There are so many women with troon ex husbands that they started to use the term "trans widows" for themselves.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Apr 22, 2017)

Not to mention the truly staggering number of troons who decide they're women while their wife is pregnant.  It's "someone else is the center of attention, make it stop" syndrome in some cases, but in others it's because now they think the woman is stuck with him.  Suddenly, the wife's physical aches and emotional rollercoaster doesn't get met with support or sympathy -- it's met with jealousy and tears.  "I wish I could do what you're doing!" says the gross troon while women are sick daily or even when they're miscarrying (seriously, a friend was told she was "lucky" she could miscarry by her troon husband).

It's a common tactic for male physical and emotional abusers, as well as serial cheaters, to wait until the wife is knocked up to spring the bad behavior on her.

Meanwhile, in the other half of "the gender's always greener on the other side of the fence," here's an ebegging "they/them" (read: woman) who says she is disabled:

https://www.youcaring.com/coreyalexander-803881

Her profession?  Well, she's a "writer" and "teacher."  A writer of kinky erotica, and a teacher of...kink, and erotica, and anti-oppression education.

She claims to have been totally disabled in a car accident 2 years ago, but somehow can't get SSDI in spite of what she says is disabling PTSD that prevents her from working as a writer or educator.  Meanwhile, she maintains a blog where she writes thousands of words per week of reasonably well-organized, structured content:

https://xanwest.wordpress.com/

In other words, this is someone who publicly exhibits examples of performing exactly the types of duties and responsibilities that she claims are the work she used to do pre-disability and can no longer do.

It's pretty clear this is someone with at least a modicum of talent in writing.  If she were willing to write in a way geared toward making money instead of masturbating, she probably wouldn't need to be asking for a government check.  But that would mean losing out on living the queer disabled polyamorous weird life, so fuck that, amirite?


----------



## RK 672 (Apr 23, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> I'm shocked this trainwreck doesn't have a thread here.
> Irene Drincic / Ren Drincic, lives somewhere in Omaha, NE (@Ride mind providing your dox skills?)
> https://www.facebook.com/ivyxaur
> https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Irene_Drincic


Irena Drincic/Irene Drincic/Ren Drincic/Ирена Дринчић/ivyxaur/herbixarre/desensitizednow/missdrincic/Ni8htfan8

 

DOB: March 14, 1995
Location: Omaha, NE
Parents' names: Andjela and Viseslav Drincic
Email: missdrincic@gmail.com

Graduated from Westside High in 2013:http://www.omaha.com/news/metro/wes...cle_f72f4f13-a277-5784-a6c0-59b83c9aee6d.html (http://archive.md/M9WBP)
Currently attends University of Nebraska, Omaha and attended Metropolitan Community College (Nebraska).
Most likely resides at an on-campus apartment at University of Nebraska, Omaha. Recently lived with her parents and boyfriend at 9919 Harney Pkwy N, Omaha, NE 68114.

Her description of herself:



> My name is Ren, I’m 20 years old, I like cats and dragons, and I’m genderqueer. I’d prefer you use they pronouns unless you’re not trying to out me. I’m ace and bi/panromantic. I’m dating the lovely danistotallyuncool™. I live in Omaha, NE and am going to school as a pre-med Psych major. Queer Christian. I’m a 2nd gen Yugoslavian immigrant and I speak Serbo-Croatian, English, and French. Life is rad.



Boyfriend's name: Daniel Robert Haasch

 

Someone made a petition to ban her from all Midwest conventions for her harassment: https://www.change.org/p/ban-irena-drincic-from-all-midwest-conventions (http://archive.md/wL5u5)



 



 
Also a self-described autistic and a massive Homestuck sperg.

KIA thread about her: https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/51jrz7/cosplay_sjw_tries_to_call_out_convention/ (http://archive.md/j5c0k)

Mentioned in this article (she gained weight in her first year of high school): http://www.omaha.com/livewellnebras...cle_4cf18d39-d1b4-5211-928d-f848e562114f.html (http://archive.md/fBPTc)



Spoiler: Account links



8tracks: https://8tracks.com/desensitizednow (http://archive.md/YUbkI)
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AELWPQRFBUJWRLNRRLXBDDQN34UQ (http://archive.md/iMht5)
Cracked: http://www.cracked.com/members/desensitizednow/ (http://archive.md/8ARvj)
DeviantArt: http://desensitizednow.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/TGShf)
DeviantArt: http://xpunkxwolfx.deviantart.com/ (http://archive.md/xmQx5)
Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/usr/ivyxaur (http://archive.md/Gzt0d)
EquestriaForums: https://www.equestriaforums.com/index.php?topic=2204.0 (http://archive.md/lIfMl)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ivyxaur (http://archive.md/M6pFD)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/people/Ирена-Дринчић/100013367136561 (http://archive.md/8RO6z)
Facebook (music): https://www.facebook.com/reinedelamusique (http://archive.md/SOsxh)
Facebook (band): https://www.facebook.com/howtocauseascene/ (http://archive.md/AtLcM)
Facebook (dead): https://www.facebook.com/desensitizednow
FanFiction: https://www.fanfiction.net/u/2401645/xPunkxWolfx (http://archive.md/LmEy5)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/114574597208570172586 (http://archive.md/4rYVD)
Google+ (old): https://plus.google.com/106075821912460452797 (http://archive.md/4hJEU)
Google+ (old): https://plus.google.com/116290874405752973564 (http://archive.md/qcHgR)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/ivyxaur/ (private)
Miiverse: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/users/ni8htfan8/ (http://archive.md/rNC1V)
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/ivyxaur/ (http://archive.md/jdul4)
Prezi: https://prezi.com/user/fd49n9zxg40g/ (http://archive.md/Jz3B3)
RedBubble: https://www.redbubble.com/people/ivyxaur (http://archive.md/0KjdW)
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/ivyxaur/ (http://archive.md/9oknQ)
ReverbNation: https://www.reverbnation.com/reinedelamusique (http://archive.md/FolbT)
Skype: Ni8htfan8
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/howtocauseascene (http://archive.md/HaV8V)
Storenvy: https://www.storenvy.com/missdrincic (http://archive.md/9WfAm)
TalentToday: https://www.talentoday.com/users/ren-drincic/personality (private)
Threadless: https://www.threadless.com/@desensitizednow (http://archive.md/IEN1B)
Tumblr: http://ivyxaur.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/ezRYd)
Tumblr (old): http://imperialseadipshit.tumblr.com/ (https://web.archive.org/web/20120507031728/http://imperialseadipshit.tumblr.com/)
Tumblr (old): http://missdrincic.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/dcIp4)
Tumblr (old): http://desensitizednow.tumblr.com/ (https://web.archive.org/web/20120127060916/http://desensitizednow.tumblr.com/)
Tumblr (other): http://blitzpunk.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/vzbdF)
Tumblr (music): http://reine.co.vu/ (http://archive.md/wKj1Z)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/herbixarre (http://archive.md/dMo5G)
Twitter: https://twitter.com/missdrincic (dead)
Vimeo: https://vimeo.com/user27565910 (http://archive.md/LYNNv)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHVwjsDT7fldZqSF3u42Ksw (http://archive.md/qXkiU)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/missdrincic/ (http://archive.md/dYpPv)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/xpunkxwolfx (http://archive.md/fL49V)


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 23, 2017)

More Guardian article salt.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 23, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 209629



Not just a troon but a filthy ginger, too.  He looks like a skinny, diseased Phil.


----------



## Positron (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone wants to bet this is fake?

Danger-hair tranny claims to be dying from heart failure and supposedly has a fuckton of medical bills, and yet he e-begs for electrolysis.


----------



## 女鬼 (Apr 24, 2017)

Positron said:


> Anyone wants to bet this is fake?
> 
> Danger-hair tranny claims to be dying from heart failure and supposedly has a fuckton of medical bills, and yet he e-begs for electrolysis.



Just how fucking fat is this motherfucker?


 


 

Bonus:


----------



## D.Va (Apr 24, 2017)

Pfft, yeah nah.






Sean P Casey
61 Levgar St, Piscataway NJ 08854-1421
(732) 752-5211
~33 years of age
sean.casey@msn.com
Facebook
Netphoria
(very low Internet footprint otherwise, unless someone wants to dig further...)

 Is a registered republican.





Edit: new information uncovered

I tracked their Netphoria account and they posted more medical stuff from last year. The heart failure is legit, but WHY OH WHY would you prioritise getting fucking electrolysis over fighting death? 33 is way too young to die from heart failure and he could have easily worked off the weight over the year. Images attached because Netphoria blocks archive.md


----------



## Positron (Apr 24, 2017)

It's not absolute proof but someone whose heart is bad enough that he needs a nasal cannula would usually have some facial edema.


----------



## Hellfire (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Alberto Balsalm (May 2, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 213721
> 
> View attachment 213720


That sure is a whole lot of words for "dude who likes to roleplay as a woman in MMOs".


----------



## Hellfire (May 3, 2017)




----------



## m0rnutz (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 214461


"I am seriously considering showering"

Considering it's Texas, they probably turned your nasty ass down for smelling like asshole.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

I think the next Rat King thread should be Katelyn Burn tbh, that one's been raging online and causing the twitter drama rather frequently.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think the next Rat King thread should be Katelyn Burn tbh, that one's been raging online and causing the twitter drama rather frequently.



Between Katelyn and BootlegGirl. Plenty of NoraSphere troonery. Want me to gather info on either?

And @Erida, I believe has info on Katelyn. I could try to get more for her. But I think Erida has/had the "deadname."

Edit: The NoraSphere is going after Rita Panahi. Who's a left leaning Aussie reporter with no tolerance for SJWs.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> "I am seriously considering showering"
> 
> Considering it's Texas, they probably turned your nasty ass down for smelling like asshole.



What is it with rat king troons and never showering?  Do they think it's somehow feminine to smell like a filthy cat box?


----------



## Erida (May 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think the next Rat King thread should be Katelyn Burn tbh, that one's been raging online and causing the twitter drama rather frequently.





WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Between Katelyn and BootlegGirl. Plenty of NoraSphere troonery. Want me to gather info on either?
> 
> And @Erida, I believe has info on Katelyn. I could try to get more for her. But I think Erida has/had the "deadname."
> 
> Edit: The NoraSphere is going after Rita Panahi. Who's a left leaning Aussie reporter with no tolerance for SJWs.



Hello, yes, I have been swapping info on Katelyn Burns, spent what felt like days archiving so much of 'her' stuff and Null kindly saved a video in case it got deleted. I've never started a thread but could try piecing some stuff together if there's enough interest.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Erida said:


> Hello, yes, I have been swapping info on Katelyn Burns, spent what felt like days archiving so much of 'her' stuff and Null kindly saved a video in case it got deleted. I've never started a thread but could try piecing some stuff together if there's enough interest.



PM incoming, miss. I have links

And a random thought. Is it just me or is NekoArc and the rest of the camwhore troons starting to form their own ratking. With Neko as the head troon?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 10, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Edit: The NoraSphere is going after Rita Panahi. Who's a left leaning Aussie reporter with no tolerance for SJWs.



Got screencaps of this? Or should I just check in Nora's thread for that content?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Got screencaps of this? Or should I just check in Nora's thread for that content?



Can grab screen caps. But Rita blocked all of them.

Nora's thread, or want me to PM them?

@Feline Darkmage, actually it's more relevant to the item that @Erida and I are working on. The request you had.


----------



## Wallace (May 10, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> Between Katelyn and BootlegGirl. Plenty of NoraSphere troonery. Want me to gather info on either?



Here and here's the info I've posted on Bootleg Girl. No deadname yet, though I'm sure it's out there.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Wallace said:


> Here and here's the info I've posted on Bootleg Girl. No deadname yet, though I'm sure it's out there.



After Katelyn, I think that's another NoraSphere member that needs exposing. That's some good info to work with. Especially his employer, can go from there.


----------



## RK 672 (May 10, 2017)

I was considering making a thread on BootlegGirl. Have all their accounts, personal info and deadname.


----------



## Hellfire (May 10, 2017)

After what a dumpster fire Nora RRRREEEEd has revealed herself to be, after her and her orbiters having to be put on blocklists for continued harassment, I'd say it is open season on any one stupid enough to still be in the Norasphere. @Jaimas do you concur?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> After what a dumpster fire Nora RRRREEEEd has revealed herself to be, after her and her orbiters having to be put on blocklists for continued harassment, I'd say it is open season on any one stupid enough to still be in the Norasphere. @Jaimas do you concur?



We have one down and passed along to our lovely Feline Darkmage overlord. If you and Jaimas want to work with Ride and Wallace on BootlegGirl. They have quite a bit of info on BootlegGirl, except they need a "dead name", I think.


----------



## Wallace (May 10, 2017)

Thanks to a tipster, I do have a deadname. I'm game if the rest of you are.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2017)

Wallace said:


> Thanks to a tipster, I do have a deadname. I'm game if the rest of you are.



do it fgt


----------



## RK 672 (May 10, 2017)

So I have deadnames and old accounts for both BootlegGirl and Transscribe if anyone's interested.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

I'm wondering, should I make a nice chart for everyone to see the entire Rat King Hierarchy? Such as the Phil circle, the NoraSphere, the NekoArc CamWhore circle, etc.


----------



## Hellfire (May 10, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> I'm wondering, should I make a nice chart for everyone to see the entire Rat King Hierarchy? Such as the Phil circle, the NoraSphere, the NekoArc CamWhore circle, etc.


Sure, if you have the time for it.


----------



## Jaimas (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> After what a dumpster fire Nora RRRREEEEd has revealed herself to be, after her and her orbiters having to be put on blocklists for continued harassment, I'd say it is open season on any one stupid enough to still be in the Norasphere. @Jaimas do you concur?



If you are willingly a friend of Nora Reed's after her cheering on death and injury of people who tangentially disagree with her, her attempts to hijack various twitter accounts (Social Autopsy was not an isolated incident), shit like Nazi Corpse Time, there is an overpowering chance that you are an absolute piece of shit. Willful ignorance is no defense. Nora's constant hate-fests are a constant presence in her feed, and if you're willing to support someone that vile, don't be surprised when we dig to see if you, too, are a big enough cock-ration for us to derive laughter from.

This said, I'd love to know what lolcows we cover are known members of the Norasphere beyond Gallant, Alley, and Boyd.

One thing I will warn against is that when analyzing CON (Quinn's Clique), it's _very_ easy to mistake it for a Rat King in and of itself. Fact is it isn't; Quinn and Lifschitz had the common-sense to send the likes of the crazy tranny brigade packing. This said, a _fucking huge_ plurality of that clique are also Rat King members, so bear that in mind.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Sure, if you have the time for it.



I would have to take the time and figure out who goes where. The NoraSphere is as massive as Nora's gunt, honestly.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> I'm wondering, should I make a nice chart for everyone to see the entire Rat King Hierarchy? Such as the Phil circle, the NoraSphere, the NekoArc CamWhore circle, etc.



That would be insanely autistic.

So you probably should.

Like a huge social network diagram, more autistic than anything you've seen?

I dare you.

DO IT FAGGOT!

(I doubt you can.  I once started something like this and it turned into an insane spiderweb I couldn't even understand.)


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That would be insanely autistic.
> 
> So you probably should.
> 
> ...



It would take massive powers of autism. Nora has her Cheetos stained fingers in everything transtrending on social media. Even the project Erida and I worked on... He's rubbing elbows in the NoraSphere and PhilSphere.

It's blown up since Trump took office. And so many troons to categorize.


----------



## Jaimas (May 10, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> That would be insanely autistic.
> 
> So you probably should.
> 
> ...



Same.

If you wanna see it anyway....



Spoiler: This is Madness



Note that this dates back to when I thought CON was still a Rat King in and of itself. And in my defense, well, look at this.







This is _one fucking segment_ of _one fucking branch_, solely from memory. 

Note how if you remove the CON Rat, every other Rat is still an interconnected twisted spidernest of Lolcows.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 10, 2017)

NoraSphere grew a lot... And this is hitting the limit and in the first 1000 following. And we can add @Jaimas list to the sphere.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Lovely bunch, ain't they? And that's not ALL of them.


----------



## Erida (May 11, 2017)

@WeaponsGradeAutism, said with the utmost affection, I love that your potential undertaking lives up to your username.

And it's rubbing off on me because my prediction is it'll look something like this


----------



## cuddle striker (May 11, 2017)

I want to see the chart
please get started on that


----------



## Peace and Harmony (May 11, 2017)

Erida said:


> And it's rubbing off on me because my prediction is it'll look something like this



Nah man you've got it all wrong


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2017)

Despite all my autism I am still just a rat in a. . .

I can't think of something to rhyme with autism.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 13, 2017)

So, for now, this is the core 9 that I have come up with. And if you see blank space, that does mean there will be more additions. But here's the core, for now.


----------



## Jaimas (May 13, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> So, for now, this is the core 9 that I have come up with. And if you see blank space, that does mean there will be more additions. But here's the core, for now.
> 
> View attachment 219162



The filthy spider at the heart of a blighted web.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 13, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> The filthy spider at the heart of a blighted web.



Oh yes, and let's see how far the rabbit hole goes, and the autism takes me, friend.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (May 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Despite all my autism I am still just a rat in a. . .
> 
> I can't think of something to rhyme with autism.


Dimorphism? Cataclysm?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 13, 2017)

And now to see how it all connects, Farmers.





I gave Katelyn the benefit of not using his deadname, because he didn't half ass and use an assumed name. So, hats off. Just don't take that hat off too quickly, though. Don't want to expose the scalp.


----------



## Hellfire (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 15, 2017)

Creepy troon man in a dress tells teenagers to run away from home and join his glitter family.

_I want you to know that’s it’s ok to walk away from unsupportive or disrespectful or even abusive parents. And I want to give you hope that you can find what we call your glitter family. Your queer family.  *We are out there.  
*
And the relationships we make in our glitter families are just as real, just as meaningful as our blood families._

Abuse according to this troon:
_



_
Be prepared to wake up with his dick in one of your orifices

He is really salty about thumbs down





source

Can you imagine gay men doing this? The outrage would be crazy.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 15, 2017)

A NoraSphere rant about an author who opposes them. New targets and old targets in here.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Issuing a correction to Boogar_Sugar: She's neck deep in Identity Politics, so her take is suddenly good, because REEEEE


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 17, 2017)

Are we covering these two cucks or are they only a blip?


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 219912
> 
> View attachment 219913
> 
> ...



These tranny morons expect anyone to believe they "put foot to pavement and do the work" fuck these guys!


----------



## Jaimas (May 17, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> These tranny morons expect anyone to believe they "put foot to pavement and do the work" fuck these guys!



These people _have_ no fucking work ethic.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

Seems we have another troon wanting to take us down for attacking his/her precious REEEEEbecca.



 

 

 

The troontrender wants to END us. 

Such :autism:.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2017)

We already have a thread on this chimping orbiter.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> We already have a thread on this chimping orbiter.



Shall post it there. Didn't put it together. That's how unremarkable he is. Lol


----------



## Box of Shame (May 20, 2017)

Not sure if they're ratking or not, but I really hate the trannies who push their way into women's sports, insisting they have no advantage over actual female athletes. Lots of them have multiple first-place wins. Some of them chimp quite a bit when they get called out for being male. A few examples:

Rachel McKinnon (Rhys McKinnon) and his "Foxy Moxy Racing Team"



Believe it or not, this guy is a PhD & philosophy professor in South Carolina.
Here's his Instagram, which is about 90% selfies (of course). https://www.instagram.com/rachelvmckinnon/

Rachel/Rhys whining about why he's not a cheater:


Another is Erin/Madison Taylor (Aron Mikhael Taylor)




This guy has qualified for the Boston Marathon running as a woman (but never as a man, of course, that's why he had to turn to resort to running against women - so he could win).
https://www.iamauthentic.org/  This is his website, watch the hilarious video of him talking about himself, with a fake voice and sappy music in the background.

Below, he is eBegging for laser hair removal
Also:
http://mugshots.com/US-Counties/Utah/Salt-Lake-County-UT/Aron-Mikhael-Taylor.7260715.html
https://twitter.com/Miss__Madison (almost all selfies and his own videos)

He claims to be a hermaphrodite but his ex-wife begs to differ, and he has apparently fathered children, which casts further doubt.

There is some information about Madison/Erin/Aron Mikhael Taylor on the letsrun.com forums, but much of it has been removed, unfortunately. Here's a thread page that's mostly about him; according to this thread he has been a scammer for years: http://www.letsrun.com/forum/flat_read.php?thread=4346131&page=5


----------



## zen-clunk (May 21, 2017)




----------



## zen-clunk (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Box of Shame (May 22, 2017)

Rachel McKinnon posted a video telling minor kids who say they're trans, but whose parents won't put them on blockers & hormones, to run away from home and join his "glitter-queer family" of transgender adult males. He also invited kids to skype him.





When the radfems called him out on it, he backpedaled and put disclaimers up on his video, saying that by "kids" he really meant adults. Uh huh. The he spent the weekend chimping out on Twitter about it.


----------



## Box of Shame (May 22, 2017)

Another proud winning moment, yet again stealing victory and prize money from an actual woman. 




More selfies that prove he's totally not a dude.


----------



## RK 672 (May 26, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> I'm shocked this trainwreck doesn't have a thread here.
> Irene Drincic / Ren Drincic, lives somewhere in Omaha, NE (@Ride mind providing your dox skills?)
> https://www.facebook.com/ivyxaur
> https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Irene_Drincic


Made a thread for Irena in the Beauty Parlor: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/irena...чић-ivyxaur-herbixarre-desensitizednow.31126/


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 6, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/david.price.31508076?ref=br_rs


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm not sure what the context for this tweet is. Was this around the start of the Laci Green drama recently?


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 7, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 229894
> 
> View attachment 229892
> 
> ...


This guy is chimping out about YouTube.














@Feline Darkmage @yawning sneasel @Ride

https://twitter.com/davidpr87939492
https://plus.google.com/114179619245025328172
https://www.youtube.com/user/mangudiaforce


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 7, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> This guy is chimping out about YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm unsure if this is some kind of bizarre troll or the single most mentally unstable Blaire A-Logger I've ever witnessed


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm unsure if this is some kind of bizarre troll or the single most mentally unstable Blaire A-Logger I've ever witnessed


Destiny certainly seems...dedicated to producing NaCl. Also seems super irritated by gamers for some reason?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jun 10, 2017)

https://tranzgendr.com/time-say-goodbye/

Here's a laughfest of a "suicide note" from a troon. He spent time in the days before this  note (he's stopped taking his sleeping medication, which will surely kill him and is a totes great way to kill yourself, via "insomnia") writing letters to his son about how the son should troon out and move to Portlandia.


----------



## soryu (Jun 11, 2017)

This bitch really sill has their birth name in the username...


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 13, 2017)

soryu said:


> View attachment 231969
> This bitch really sill has their birth name in the username...



Remember, deadnaming is literal rape and murder, but you can't expect the dude to lose all those Twitter followers!


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 13, 2017)

Cross post, not confirmed to be in the known rat kings but likely is. A mentally ill man assaults a black man, gets rekt, his buddies start claiming he was a 'she.' It turns out "Lucy Elizabeth Smith" has had multiple arrests for assault and disorderly conduct this past year alone.











He is alleged to have been kicked out of the Army for being an utter moron, even other extra duty shitbirds would mock him, and joined during the troop surge when they let in anybody with a pulse.  His former comrades later found him on Facebook and MySpace and he was claiming he was ex special forces. 



TrannyLindsayLohan said:


> View attachment 232869 http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/2003109_Portland-Antifa-attacks-lone-black-guy--Gets-humiliated--NSFW-language-.html&page=2#i66543080


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 14, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/innerpartisan-sebastian-spinczyk.31572/
Split Sebby back to his own thread because I have been promised some glorious salt and milk from him.
@Hellfire, you know what you must do. Go forth and search his account for salt about "The Last Night".


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 14, 2017)

Herp derp actual women are men!1!! The real womynz are troons.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 234420



I don't speak troon.  What does that even mean?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 16, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I don't speak troon.  What does that even mean?



I guess he is talking about his chasers but wants to make it look like straight men want his d


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 16, 2017)

Nah pretty sure he's talking about how many times he masturbates.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 17, 2017)

Perverted troon brags about big "beautiful" woman-penises. Calls critics "anti-science freaks"


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 17, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Perverted troon brags about big "beautiful" woman-penises. Calls critics "anti-science freaks"


Ignores the fact that scientifically, woman have vaginas and men have penises, not vice versa, making him/her/itself into an anti-science freak.


----------



## salt (Jun 23, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Perverted troon brags about big "beautiful" woman-penises. Calls critics "anti-science freaks"


This is particularly irritating because some of the saner, more real troons talk about how expensive, dangerous, and difficult to obtain GRS surgery is. People don't get it because a lot of the time they can barely afford food or rent. And unlike Phil, they're actually fiscally responsible enough to realize that survival is more important than a brand new crotch pocket.

But then there's the "love my giant erect and veiny girl dick that I totally want because I really just took my futa fetish too far. lol I'm not serious about this at all," crowd. AKA the majority of the Rat King.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 24, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


>




That is some westboro babtist church shit right there


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 24, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


>



There should be a blocklist for these shrieking ninnies.  There is absolutely nothing to be gained by listening to anything these insane freaks have to say.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jun 26, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


>



Sadly, that ´s not even a troon only thing. Looking around on Twitter I found this dude who was throwing a fit because his buddy´s gf had a babygirl. That´s some scary shit.





Back to Rat Kings.

"Diane Leigh" is connected to every RK possible. Aweks, AmyDentata, you name it. Not super interesting but def :autism: who doesn´t know when to shut up. My fave tweet.





Talk about "average looking"...





Getting sued for not paying his bills lol and now he has troubles with bill collector / court because of legal name vs his assumed tranny name. They don´t want to have any of this. http://archive.md/U4mL2


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 3, 2017)

A new player?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 3, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


>



That's one of Zinnia's GFs, I'm cringing very hard right now.

Saying that ISIS is killing our fellow LGBT people by tossing them off roofs in their country is apparently now Racism and propaganda now though.

My heart level has been shattered to 0 . SJWism has ruined so many people's potential. And no, that isn't the same as Social Justice. It's a perversion of Social Justice, just to make that clear if this person happens to come across this thread.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 3, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> A new player?



Nawh, "A Dubious Pronoun" is an oldie. Goes by the name of Heather McNamara and is one of Zinnia´s "wives" (legally or not, I don´t know). There is some info scattered in the ZJ thread, mostly by @chimpburgers, but certainly needs some digging to collect the individual bits and pieces we already have, or if there is something newsworthy as of late. I dont think we paid all that much attention to her, since we had already Zack.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> That's one of Zinnia's GFs, I'm cringing very hard right now.
> 
> Saying that ISIS is killing our fellow LGBT people by tossing them off roofs in their country is apparently now Racism and propaganda now though.
> 
> My heart level has been shattered to 0 . SJWism has ruined so many people's potential. And no, that isn't the same as Social Justice. It's a perversion of Social Justice, just to make that clear if this person happens to come across this thread.



I had a "BITCH WHAT THE FUCK?!!" moment when I saw that, too.

Apparently, SJWism means avoiding the truth.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 3, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Nawh, "A Dubious Pronoun" is an oldie. Goes by the name of Heather McNamara and is one of Zinnia´s "wives" (legally or not, I don´t know). There is some info scattered in the ZJ thread, mostly by @chimpburgers, but certainly needs some digging to collect the individual bits and pieces we already have, or if there is something newsworthy as of late. I dont think we paid all that much attention to her, since we had already Zack.



Heather is actually boring as shit. But, she's also in the world of book reviews, which I have some connections in...

I may have something if anyone is interested in this bore of a butch.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Saying that ISIS is killing our fellow LGBT people by tossing them off roofs in their country is apparently now Racism and propaganda now though.



But actually throwing them off buildings is apparently AWWWRIGHT.

Just pointing out the fact Muslims are doing this is racist, though.

I hope Zinnia is willing to take a header off a tall building for the cause when the Caliphate takes over.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 4, 2017)

New C.I.S. Rat King File?


----------



## D.Va (Jul 4, 2017)

Well, at least Wu can rely on her voter base in Scotland for her Massachuetts campaign.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 4, 2017)

>transsexual muslim communist

just fucking HOW


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 4, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> >transsexual muslim communist
> 
> just fucking HOW



:autism:


----------



## RK 672 (Jul 4, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> View attachment 242554
> 
> New C.I.S. Rat King File?


Deadname is Alexander Kelly. Married to a man, the man is not trans. Decided to convert to Islam from Catholicism, despite husband not being a Muslim. The Brianna Wu for Congress banner is not serious. They're Facebook friends with several rat kingers including Nyberg.

https://www.facebook.com/alice.caldwellkelly (http://archive.md/RClvf)
https://www.facebook.com/alice.caldwellkelly/friends (http://archive.md/6wkJj)
http://steamcommunity.com/id/TranSavage (http://archive.md/ZEUwr)
https://www.paypal.me/Avizandum (http://archive.md/caQEL)


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 4, 2017)

Ride said:


> Deadname is Alexander Kelly. Married to a man, the man is not trans. Decided to convert to Islam from Catholicism, despite husband not being a Muslim. The Brianna Wu for Congress banner is not serious. They're Facebook friends with several rat kingers including Nyberg.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/alice.caldwellkelly (http://archive.md/RClvf)
> https://www.facebook.com/alice.caldwellkelly/friends (http://archive.md/6wkJj)
> ...



Guess this means we go full file in the next few days.  Good job.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 5, 2017)

This blows my mind.





So this is a homeless person who has gotten by through the Salvation Army and you've probably seen the tweet chain about it. Unsurprisingly, biting the hand that literally fed had consequences:







This is someone who not only had free board and food, but is on Twitter every day posting from the desktop client, so they have _constant_ access to a computer even after being kicked out of a shelter. Not only that, but they are on presumably black market HRT. It's almost infuriating how lazy and privileged they are. Doesn't even want to get a McJob let alone learn a trade, yet wants food and privacy handed to them on a silver platter.

Otherwise they are a complete salt mine and of course, everyone but them is the asshole:


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 5, 2017)

What an antisocial faggot.  He tries to destroy the organization providing everyone else with shelter, while simultaneously invading it and parasitizing it, and acts amazed the organization and its beneficiaries don't like him. 

Fuck this troon!


----------



## RK 672 (Jul 5, 2017)

D.Va said:


> This blows my mind.
> So this is a homeless person who has gotten by through the Salvation Army and you've probably seen the tweet chain about it. Unsurprisingly, biting the hand that literally fed had consequences:


This one claimed to commit suicide:





https://www.facebook.com/BeyondTheBinary/posts/922233087789154 (http://archive.md/HsNWR)




https://twitter.com/milknmuffins/status/867602042633699328 (http://archive.md/B8q00)

He's a Phil asspatter:





He's a very productive member of society.





http://steamcommunity.com/id/erica_nix (http://archive.md/XOTAv)

https://cash.me/$milknmuffins (http://archive.md/eFI2k)
https://www.facebook.com/heather.snow3914 (http://archive.md/inoJ1)


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll get to you soon enough, Erica Nix. Trust me. It's getting all the facts on you to end your lies.

And speaking of ending some lies...

I found the research of one of the "five" scientists. Would this forum let me make a topic and then sticky the page and research of Dr. Kenneth Zucker, just to piss off people like Greta and Kylelyn Burns?

And to discredit Kylelyn, ResearchGate has more than five colleagues on there for the "five" scientific minds.


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 7, 2017)

http://transsingleblog.wordpress.com.linkis.com/MDOml



> There are two types of Trans women: ones who have had Vaginoplasty and those who have not. The sexual experience with both of them is different and, in their own way, exciting. *Women who have had Vaginoplasty have a surgically implanted vagina that is fresh and may feel better than that of a cis-women.* Many Trans women have had this surgery, and most contemplate having it.
> 
> Trans women who have had vaginoplasty have sex just like cis-women. Do not believe what they show in porn; Trans women are women and are not some dominatrix. They expect to be led into the bedroom. Trans women can be really shy, and therefore it is up to the man to lead in the bedroom. Also, men have to be gentle with these women, as they might not be used to their newly implanted vaginas.
> 
> ...



Them transladies are sweet and gentle, yet wild and free, see. Superior to not-so-fresh ciswomen with their frigidity and narrow shoulders. Etc.


----------



## soryu (Jul 8, 2017)

This misogynistic self-fulfillment. You're supposed to be equal to cis-women.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jul 8, 2017)

soryu said:


> This misogynistic self-fulfillment. You're supposed to be equal to cis-women.


but they're men, they think they do everything better. including not being men


----------



## TurboNAS (Jul 9, 2017)

resonancer said:


> but they're men, they think they do everything better. including not being men



It's the ultimate form of mansplaining. Step aside ladies, let a True & Honest woman show you how it's done.


----------



## D.Va (Jul 9, 2017)

Time for more best of hologramvin, the delusional Nora Reed asspatter



 

Good grief


----------



## pozilei (Jul 9, 2017)

This shit is getting crazier by the day.

Not too long ago it was all about sex and gender being two different things. Sex is the chromosomes and bits you were born with, gender is the societal norms that come with the sexes. Those are changeable through the generations, different cultures, classes, ethnicity, religions etc. So I can sort of get behind someone being born male/female but feeling the different gender.

But they're really going for the biology bit now. So hey, fuck it! Lets all drink some kool aid with a splash of cyanide to celebrate that biology is bullshit and surely if we just believe in it hard enough the poison can't kill us because the medical world lied to us about poison being bad for you for far too long.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 9, 2017)

Ride said:


> This one claimed to commit suicide:
> 
> View attachment 243267
> 
> ...


Isn't "she" just stunning


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2017)

D.Va said:


> Time for more best of hologramvin, the delusional Nora Reed asspatter
> 
> View attachment 244956



Look out, Dobbo, someone is stealing your crown!



Cthulhu said:


> Isn't "she" just stunning
> View attachment 245050


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 9, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Look out, Dobbo, someone is stealing your crown!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245051


He got mad because someone only gave him $10 to write some stupid essay...lol


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> He got mad because someone only gave him $10 to write some stupid essay...lol



He wants to be paid for a shitpost about how woe is me his life is, as if troons do anything but bitch and complain all day anyway without even being paid.


----------



## BlueSpark (Jul 10, 2017)

A little Leigh Alexander update (the second set of screenshots are for a tweet that's a month old):

She's twitter friends with dedicated web cuck Lowtax, because of course she is:





She also tried to get an Amazon warehouse worker fired for having the wrong opinions on the Castile shooting case (I've edited out the guy's name and face, Alexander didn't):






 



I don't even agree with this guy and what he's saying is factually incorrect as far as I'm aware, but fuck her for trying to get him fired from his likely minimum wage job because he wrote a comment she didn't like.

One of the people that liked the post is former Gears of War head Cliff Bleszinski. Also, fucking lol at the twitter bio of the guy below him on the like list.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 11, 2017)

@WeaponsGradeAutism http://dailysignal.com/2017/07/03/i...rated-field-produced-large-scale-child-abuse/


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 11, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> @WeaponsGradeAutism http://dailysignal.com/2017/07/03/i...rated-field-produced-large-scale-child-abuse/



Check the Professor thread. But she is pretty clear on how the Rat King has fucked her job over.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 13, 2017)

http://www.teenvogue.com/story/jazz-jennings-talks-to-parents-about-orgasm - troon boy Jazz Jennings talks with his parents about orgasms LMAO

*Jazz's parents ask her about her libido because the hormone blockers she's on as part of her transition can cause a reduction in sex drive.

Her dad says at first talking about Jazz's sexual health made him want to cover his ears, but once he realized that Jazz is "undeveloped" in terms of libido*

To everyones "surprise" - well at least for his parents: Their son doesn't just have infant sized genitals - he also has no sex drive. Who would have thought that preventing puberty and using penis and balls shrinking drugs on someone who already has a peanut dick - would "reduce" their sex drive or better: PREVENT IT FROM EVER DEVELOPING.

His parents are fucking idiots. NOW they are concerned about their sons microdick and non existent libido. They didn't give a fucking shit before. They were the ones that GAVE him puberty stunting drugs and now they act like they never saw it coming.


*Jazz says she thinks about having sex*

I'm sure lots of people besides creeps want a troon who never matured with microdick or troongina out of bowel tissue.

*
but acknowledges it might not be as much as other young people.*

You mean young people who had puberty and therefore aren't sexually crippled


*Jazz openly talking about this part of her life shows other transgender young people that what they're experiencing is totally normal and OK*

forever pre-pubertal Teen boys with microdick and no sex drive is normal and OK 


*She told People that's why she gets so personal on television. “Someone has to do it in order to get the education out there,”*

LMAO bullshit! It's because although nearly 17 - his mind is that of a child. Never had puberty and thus his brain doesn't develop properly. He has no filter.

*This conversation is important for Jazz's health, and to bring awareness to a side effect of hormone therapy*

making sexual cripples with no puberty out of people


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 22, 2017)

mean wearing a dress kills troons


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 22, 2017)

Genderspecial gets triggered for having to sign a form stating they are not a genderspecial:


 


 
(They've since deleted their account)


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 22, 2017)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Genderspecial gets triggered for having to sign a form stating they are not a genderspecial:
> View attachment 251386
> View attachment 251387
> (They've since deleted their account)



Attention seeking
A wish to be special or different
Following a trend


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 23, 2017)

For the follow-up appointment, they then need to give a form that has two items: 


_____ I got triggered by the previous form.

_____ I posted about it on social media.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 24, 2017)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Genderspecial gets triggered for having to sign a form stating they are not a genderspecial:
> View attachment 251386
> View attachment 251387
> (They've since deleted their account)


Assuming that form is legit I'll bet it's from a clinic that's just trying to cover their asses legally, one that's probably already been in hot water thanks to transtrender shenanigans. Even before the transtrender fad existed people who were misdiagnosed with gender dysphoria, transitioned, regretted it, and tried to sue the clinic was a thing that happened occasionally. I can only imagine how bad it's gotten since troons exploded into the scene.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

Transition isn't for everyone, and if some stupid parents think that it's "hopeful" for their kid to detransition that isn't anybody's fault but the parents.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 24, 2017)

The butthurt is strong with the Troons. And not in the way they want to be butthurt.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 24, 2017)

Become a troon only to detransition, all for the purposes of vindicating the beliefs of C.I.S. That's some sweet 5D tranny chess there.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Aug 1, 2017)

So, I'm just curious if there was ever discussion here of the self described "hindu tranny cyborg" Daphne Shaed, who took over and appears to have destroyed the University of Victoria's women's centre? Have you seen this? Have you heard about this?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 1, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> So, I'm just curious if there was ever discussion here of the self described "hindu tranny cyborg" Daphne Shaed, who took over and appears to have destroyed the University of Victoria's women's centre? Have you seen this? Have you heard about this?



Have not, actually. Get some info. This may be something.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Box of Shame (Aug 1, 2017)

So I found a twitter account apparently run by at least one of the women who were thrown out of the University of Victoria Women's Center when it was taken over by trannies. Their twitter is pretty funny, they like to post shit about Daphne Shaed the Hindu Tranny Cyborg. https://twitter.com/uvicwomyn

One tweet says the center has been renamed FUCC "Feminist Undergraduate Community Collective. LOL.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 2, 2017)

I know we've quipped about these troons going into women's restrooms to creep on women and girls, but I think some of them get off on just _being_ in the ladies room.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 3, 2017)

Some troon got a week-long scholarship to a writing school or something and is ebegging for $800 because he "cant blow people in [his] dorm" and "cant really do anything 'technically illegal'" for the duration.
https://archive.fo/5ZWAM
https://archive.fo/njKnG


----------



## RatRoyalty (Aug 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Some troon got a week-long scholarship to a writing school or something and is ebegging for $800 because he "cant blow people in [his] dorm" and "cant really do anything 'technically illegal'" for the duration.
> https://archive.fo/5ZWAM
> https://archive.fo/njKnG


who the fuck needs $800 for groceries for a WEEK.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Some troon got a week-long scholarship to a writing school or something and is ebegging for $800 because he "cant blow people in [his] dorm" and "cant really do anything 'technically illegal'" for the duration.
> https://archive.fo/5ZWAM
> https://archive.fo/njKnG


Of course Otter Failure responded.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## escapegoat (Aug 4, 2017)

That is such a weird sentence. "How _dare _you selfishly think of dating a person as a thing that might lead to marriage and procreation. This is 2017, shitlord. Dating for passing the time until you die alone."


----------



## A Long Slumber (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's a person of interest, and hopefully, a potential cow:

Jen Richards -  https://twitter.com/SmartAssJen?lang=en 

Wrote this extremely manipulative article about being rejected by some guy  for being trans, so he in turn decided to hook up with some random while refusing to tell him that "she" is really a he. Of course the article is written in niceguy fashion, where the person doing the rejecting is some evil, cruel being.

http://archive.md/aGAZS

This article was written today, and only has 20 comments on it and sadly most of them are supportive. Of course on twitter, she acts like she's being bombarded by angry cis-men every 5 seconds. The comments that are there are the usual replies from the SJW crowd. Should be interesting to see what happens here.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 4, 2017)

CVPIGUY1 said:


> Here's a person of interest, and hopefully, a potential cow:
> 
> Jen Richards -  https://twitter.com/SmartAssJen?lang=en
> 
> ...



Someone got fooled by this??





LMAO Bullshit. That's just a troon rape revenge fantasy. Yes, sex by deception IS rape.


----------



## A Long Slumber (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm sure its either 

A - The guy may have wondered or knew, but figured hey, I'm getting my dick sucked so who cares
B - The guy was under the influence and in the middle of the night under dark conditions, where "she" might be more convincing than that picture
C -  Its a bullshit, made up story for attention. 

Choice "C"  being the most likely conclusion - its the comments that are really horrifying.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 4, 2017)

CVPIGUY1 said:


> C - Its a bullshit, made up story for attention.


Most likely.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ (Aug 8, 2017)

LGBTQ
Let's split humanity up into elitist artificial categories that we can discriminate. Then we can all hate each other for our differences.



That 'L' looks fat to me. 

The intrusive harassment and unprovoked interference in transwomen's lives by LGBTQ hate mobs is cowardly and hypocritical. Why should we respect your contrived paraphilic sexualities , when simply being associated with you is already cause for shame.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 9, 2017)

ɐɔᴉlǝƃu∀ said:


> in 1977 expert psychologist diagnosed me as being a "homosexual". Xe said it was a mental disorder and a "vile sexual perversion".
> 
> They submitted me to aversion therapy that fuct my life up for the next 37 years... until my alt transcended suicide.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, who the fuck are you?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 9, 2017)

Randall Fragg said:


> I'm sorry, who the fuck are you?



That's Angelica Perduta, a lolcow with a thread in this subforum. Bizarre tranny MRA with connections to Sophia Banks and Paul Elam's A Voice for Men.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 10, 2017)

Has RatKings been slow lately, or am I just hitting F5 too often?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 10, 2017)

They are dying one by one of AIDS.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 10, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Has RatKings been slow lately, or am I just hitting F5 too often?



There seems to only be about 10 or so threads that are consistently kept up to date. Alex Leal's got moved to Animal Control so that means there's one less really active thread in this board.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 12, 2017)

A troon got rejected on Second Life and locked in a cage for being a freak. He then posted it on Twitter for asspats from the rat king. http://archive.md/Xw3FW https://tweetsave.com/graceempathy/status/896230498678312960


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 13, 2017)

I think I'll stick with being a Nazi, thanks.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 15, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


>


He has to be trolling.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 16, 2017)

trombonista said:


> He has to be trolling.



He's absolutely trolling and it's hilarious.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 16, 2017)

trombonista said:


> He has to be trolling.


I know this is subject to Poe's Law but it was pretty on the nose.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 19, 2017)

Bearded troon goes to a "women and genderqueer kink 101" and whines that the speakers focused on actual women and "pussies" and not troons. http://archive.md/GQXrG

"Going over where on the body its safe to hit. When they get to genitals, it starts w/"pussies" & stays there a long time. After a ? "What abt other genitals?" facil says oh "cock & balls"? & says 1 sentence abt that. Makes a vague ref to "other genitals".
No refs to genitals being impacted by HRT. No refs to genitals in a non-binary way. No inclusion of intersex folks. No inclusion of enbies."

"Another ex. Demo of negotiation. Bottom states a preferred honorific is boy. Top asks: "are you a boy who uses he pronouns or she pronouns?" Cuz clearly those are the only 2 options? The facil bottom didn't take the moment to challenge that assumption. Just answered the question.
I think this may have been an attempt at inclusion? So, there are way more than 2 pronouns. Better to ask "what pronouns do you use, boy?""


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 19, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Bearded troon goes to a "women and genderqueer kink 101" and whines that the speakers focused on actual women and "pussies" and not troons. http://archive.md/GQXrG



A troon "butch lesbian" is a man who is too lazy for basic troon stuff like growing your hair long or wearing dresses. He only wants lesbian pussy and change nothing. Thus he claims to be "butch" while ignoring the fact that the reason lesbians are attracted to masculine women is that they ARE FEMALE.

Just like his narcissistic dress wearing fellows - He wants his body and dick to be the center of everything.







Troonslation: Although people see right through my shenanigans, I continue to hide behind my troon identity because it gives men like me lots of victim points.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Aug 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> A troon got rejected on Second Life and locked in a cage for being a freak. He then posted it on Twitter for asspats from the rat king. http://archive.md/Xw3FW https://tweetsave.com/graceempathy/status/896230498678312960



I needed to add a face to the name on this one. Passes about as well as the rest of the Rat King. 

https://twitter.com/GraceEmpathy/status/871434780151250947 (http://archive.md/TnriC)



Spoiler: Tall Girl


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Aug 20, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I needed to add a face to the name on this one. Passes about as well as the rest of the Rat King.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GraceEmpathy/status/871434780151250947 (http://archive.md/TnriC)
> 
> ...


That's not a "tall girl", that's John Lennon in a skirt.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 20, 2017)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> That's not a "tall girl", that's John Lennon in a skirt.



fucking ninja'd me.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 21, 2017)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> That's not a "tall girl", that's John Lennon in a skirt.


Looks more like one of the Gallagher brothers in a school uniform.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 21, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I needed to add a face to the name on this one. Passes about as well as the rest of the Rat King.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GraceEmpathy/status/871434780151250947 (http://archive.md/TnriC)
> 
> ...


do we have a confirmation of autism on this one?
It's like they took they photo above the head level making their legs and feet seem thin and head wide, similar to this (one of my favorite photos ever)


Spoiler










i don't know if its an intentional method of trying to look feminine but they always remind me of the cat sitting on stairs


Spoiler


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 21, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I needed to add a face to the name on this one. Passes about as well as the rest of the Rat King.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GraceEmpathy/status/871434780151250947 (http://archive.md/TnriC)
> 
> ...


updated. passes worse. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 25, 2017)

First penis girl, now vulva toddler






 disgusting. Also note how they use "she" pronouns. But calling your DAUGHTER a GIRL isn't progressive enough. Anyone who refers to children by their genitals has pedo vibes.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Aug 25, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> First penis girl, now vulva toddler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't even wrap my brain around that shit. 
How much of a degenerate are you to call your small child by their genitalia!? 

And apparently this persons Mother (the Childs grandmother) goes along with this shit?? 

Sometimes I think a license to breed isn't such a bad thing after all.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 25, 2017)

Let's reduce all children to body parts. That's not dehumanizing at all. Am I right you dicks with arms and legs?

That's totally gender-neutral.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 26, 2017)

Can we talk about Tanya DePass here? Because damn is she fat and haggard.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 27, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Can we talk about Tanya DePass here? Because damn is she fat and haggard.


Not only is she very unfortunate looking, it's also kinda fascinating how many crowdfunding stuff she's started for doing nothing.

Quoting this from when she came up in the Jake Alley/SecretGamerGirl thread some time ago.


pozilei said:


> https://archive.md/gOyg2 youcaring Send Tanya DePass—2017 Industry Insider—to Gen Con!
> 
> gofundme won't let me archive shit, maybe someone can archive it some other way?
> Help #INeedDiverseGames grow
> ...


I'm sure there's probably more scamming people out of money crowdfunding and other shenanigans going on because she's been doing this for years now.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 27, 2017)

pozilei said:


> Not only is she very unfortunate looking, it's also kinda fascinating how many crowdfunding stuff she's started for doing nothing.
> 
> Quoting this from when she came up in the Jake Alley/SecretGamerGirl thread some time ago.
> 
> I'm sure there's probably more scamming people out of money crowdfunding and other shenanigans going on because she's been doing this for years now.



She's in one of the pictures that Katherine Cross had taken at GenCon. Which shows that old Miguel has been complicit in the scam for a while, too.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 8, 2017)

Posting in here because it's an odd situation I got in to a bit in chat yesterday, I figure maybe one of you guys can help shed some light for a friend

Buddy of mine has a mentally unstable 21 year old daughter who decided 2 years ago after a semester in community college after 18 years of being pretty Christian that she's now a tranny. She's on meds and shit for manic-depressive issues to boot. After 2 years of my buddy and his wife paying to have her go to therapy, school and taking care of her bills she decided to find an "LGBT Rescue" of unknown name and have them show up and whisk her away yesterday. She's an adult and thats legal, whatever.

The lady who whisked her away was mid 20s, dark hair, named Tori Black and had the number 817-776-0345. Im not finding much on anyone with this name, I know it was arranged through discord and everything about this screams Rat-King to me, so if anyone has or can find info about this rescue, I'd appreciate it as I've hit a brick wall on it


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 10, 2017)

I did a brief search too. I suspect Tori Black's not the woman's real name. Did the woman mention any other info? Do the parents have any info on like web sites she liked or anything like that? I'm sure this is awful for your friends but the daughter is probably ok and just in the hands of some well-meaning but misguided LGBT folks.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 11, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I did a brief search too. I suspect Tori Black's not the woman's real name. Did the woman mention any other info? Do the parents have any info on like web sites she liked or anything like that? I'm sure this is awful for your friends but the daughter is probably ok and just in the hands of some well-meaning but misguided LGBT folks.



Nope, the Tori Black with this number isn't the porn star, but is a real person. Problem is she doesn't have an actual employer according to the data I can get and the number offically is owned by an AT&T network sublet block, so it's a burner for sure


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 12, 2017)

Quack gave children hormones:






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-41213534
_
A Monmouthshire GP is being investigated over complaints about her giving gender-change hormones to children as young as 12. 

Dr Helen Webberley has been restricted from treating transgender patients unsupervised while the General Medical Council (GMC) looks into the case.

The Abergavenny-based GP said there had been no adverse finding against her.

The GMC said it would only comment on investigations if and when they reached tribunal stage.

The investigation was launched after two GPs complained to the GMC about Dr Webberley's private clinic, which specialises in gender issues. 

She told the BBC she had given cross-sex hormone treatment to one 12-year-old and three 15-year-olds, despite NHS guidelines that they be given at about 16 or over.

"There are many children under 16 who are desperate to start what they would consider their natural puberty earlier than that," Dr Webberley told BBC Wales. 

"And, of course, when someone mentions a 12-year-old it is very emotive."

Dr Webberley said the NHS protocol on hormone treatment starting at about 16 was "not set on any medical evidence or research". 

"It's not in line with the centres of excellence in other countries and the standards of transgender care moving forward," she added. 

She pointed out there had been "no decisions or judgements" made on the claims against her and they were "simply aspects that need to be explored".

The restrictions imposed by the GMC on 7 May mean that all of Dr Webberley's work with transgender patients will have to be supervised until November 2018. 

She is unable to practise until she finds an approved clinical supervisor, which Dr Webberley says she is currently putting in place. 

Stephanie Davies-Arai, of campaign group Transgender Trends, said she was "very concerned" by the move toward "earlier and earlier" treatment for "younger and younger" children. 

"Teenagers [and children] are not really equipped to make long-term decisions and benefit and risk calculations. We should not be fixing their identity at that age with medication that is irreversible," she added. 

She said cross-sex hormone treatment can effectively put patients on the path to sterilisation, alongside other changes, which is a "huge ethical issue". 

"These are huge, life-changing effects on children's bodies, on children's lives, and we need to be very, very cautious before presenting this treatment pathway to minors," she said. 

Ms Davies-Arai called for "much-tighter regulation" for private GPs in this area. 

The news comes after the Welsh Government announced Wales would get its first transgender clinic last month. 

The Tavistock clinic, in England, which is currently the only centre offering gender identity treatment to young people in England and Wales, has seen a sharp rise in cases in recent years._


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 12, 2017)

Ok, so a little update on my buddy's kid

She's most likely in Denver Illinois (just got confirmation from her phone) now, she's been texting and calling an Alison/Alice/Ali Vannoy who apparently works at something called the North Amrican Riders Handicapped Association but their website is defunct. Did a little digging and really didn't find much. Definitely born in October of 85 and moves around the Denver metro area a lot


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 12, 2017)

Gay man had his dick inverted 3 years ago. Misses his penis and doesn't stick a dildo up his mangina anymore (which men need to do or the dick-hole closes because it's a wound that tries to heal)


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Sep 12, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Gay man had his dick inverted 3 years ago. Misses his penis and doesn't stick a dildo up his mangina anymore (which men need to do or the dick-hole closes because it's a wound that tries to heal)




Yeah, that's it... Doctors and Nurses need to be trained to do something that like .002% of the population might have and not YOU taking proper care of a festering wound.

He even admits he doesn't have time to clean down there.
WTF!

Edit- And anal sex is more natural....

  If you're bleeding out of anywhere besides your nose there is a problem.
 (Because bio women sure don't bleed out their vag... ever)

Yep, totally not a fetish.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Sep 14, 2017)

Uhm guys?  And beeyootifill ladies?  I didn't know where I should put this, but it's ridiculous and deserves a read and a sound shredding.  Especially the part where he thinks people are averting their eyes so he doesn't see how lust-filled they are.

http://www.playboy.com/articles/trans-objectification


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 14, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> Uhm guys?  And beeyootifill ladies?  I didn't know where I should put this, but it's ridiculous and deserves a read and a sound shredding.  Especially the part where he thinks people are averting their eyes so he doesn't see how lust-filled they are.
> 
> http://www.playboy.com/articles/trans-objectification



This essay is frankly indistinguishable from anything I've seen on New Peer Review. 

Anyone here's a sexxxy Playboy bunny for y'all pervs to get rock hard to:


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 14, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> This essay is frankly indistinguishable from anything I've seen on New Peer Review.
> 
> Anyone here's a sexxxy Playboy bunny for y'all pervs to get rock hard to:
> 
> View attachment 279722



I thought gay men have fashion sense


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 14, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> I thought gay men have fashion sense



Troons are mostly heterosexual men with a fetish.  Previously, such people would indulge their fetish behind closed doors with an SO, but that's not special enough for these fucks.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 14, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Troons are mostly heterosexual men with a fetish.  Previously, such people would indulge their fetish behind closed doors with an SO, but that's not special enough for these fucks.



I know. But this troon here is a gay man...and he looks like a deranged neanderthal who robbed a thrift shop.


----------



## saltnpepe (Sep 15, 2017)

So all of the rat kings (incl. pedophile Nyberg) are balls deep in the TERF punching free speech drama right now. Some are locking down their accounts after trying to spin the whole happening as this 60 year old granny """"putting innocent trans womyn in a choke hold"""" prior to getting decked. Anyone got any more info on what actually happened?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 15, 2017)

saltnpepe said:


> So all of the rat kings (incl. pedophile Nyberg) are balls deep in the TERF punching free speech drama right now. Some are locking down their accounts after trying to spin the whole happening as this 60 year old granny """"putting innocent trans womyn in a choke hold"""" prior to getting decked. Anyone got any more info on what actually happened?



There was a debate about gender at speakers corner and troons beat up a 60 year old woman and then claimed she started it. Horrible. These loons are fucking insane.
There is also a sane trans woman (who doesn't deny his biological sex) who was there





https://gendertrender.wordpress.com...trans-activists-beating-a-woman-in-hyde-park/


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 15, 2017)

That sane trans woman is Miranda Yardley, and she's given Richard the verbal smackdown before.


----------



## escapegoat (Sep 15, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> This essay is frankly indistinguishable from anything I've seen on New Peer Review.
> 
> Anyone here's a sexxxy Playboy bunny for y'all pervs to get rock hard to:
> 
> View attachment 279722



THAT is the same guy who's friend wrote this brag-bitch piece about how he never gets laid.

Can you actually build a career on not-getting-laid? Should someone alert the incels?


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 18, 2017)

Found my buddy's daughter and the dude (tranny) she's shacking up with


Austin Yost, aka Franziska Yost, Doctoral intern at Illinois . Russian History major calling for fullc ommunism, the shooting of cops in Ferguson and all kinds of looney shit.

http://thenannystate.tumblr.com - Tumblr

https://www.facebook.com/fran.fine.24 Facebook

https://www.youcaring.com/franziskayost-698479 Begging for tranny surgery

https://history.illinois.edu/directory/profile/atyost2 Staff directory page

Endorses the Killing of US Marines by North Korea

 


and best of all, is the fuggliest thing in Illinois


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 18, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Found my buddy's daughter and the dude (tranny) she's shacking up with
> 
> 
> Austin Yost, aka Franziska Yost, Doctoral intern at Illinois . Russian History major calling for fullc ommunism, the shooting of cops in Ferguson and all kinds of looney shit.
> ...


He's clearly calling himself nonbinary so he doesn't have to put in any effort to pass.


----------



## RK 672 (Sep 19, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Found my buddy's daughter and the dude (tranny) she's shacking up with
> 
> 
> Austin Yost, aka Franziska Yost, Doctoral intern at Illinois . Russian History major calling for fullc ommunism, the shooting of cops in Ferguson and all kinds of looney shit.
> ...



Austin Thomas Weinstein Yost / Franziska May Yost
DOB: March 31, 1992 (Mentioned in the Orlando Sentinel)
Filed for a name change on November 17, 2016 in Champaign County, IL.
Originally from Orlando and has lived in North Carolina.
Works/worked at Domino's Pizza.

Faculty email: atyost2@illinois.edu
Skype: FranWein24

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/austin-yost-3189a47a
Venmo: https://venmo.com/Franziska-Yost (http://archive.md/b52EW)
VK: https://vk.com/id428147201 (http://archive.md/xfZXa)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOE-6ZM9zC5cyUX6SqMZJLQ (http://archive.md/JDshR)



Spoiler: Traffic Violation


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 19, 2017)

trombonista said:


> He's clearly calling himself nonbinary so he doesn't have to put in any effort to pass.



"Nonbinary" is now basically a synonym for being too much of a faggot to even be gay.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 19, 2017)

Ride said:


> Austin Thomas Weinstein Yost / Franziska May Yost
> DOB: March 31, 1992 (Mentioned in the Orlando Sentinel)
> Filed for a name change on November 17, 2016 in Champaign County, IL.
> Originally from Orlando and has lived in North Carolina.
> ...




Nice, also, his mom who's still in Orlando is legit hot. Whats an Oedipus complex where you want to become your mom and then fuck her? Because I have a feeling he's got that one


----------



## Casta Spersions (Sep 21, 2017)

Gallus Mag has the goods on the latest transanity, as usual...

 "HEALTH MANIFESTO
INTRODUCTION
Following the centuries-long repression of trans lives at the hands of the state, the next stage in the UK government’s war of bureaucratic attrition is the recent publication of an NHS consultation that fails in every possible capacity, and a survey that gathers less data than we’ve already presented them. We call upon everyone fighting for the health of trans people to boycott this consultation & the survey, and reject its procedures & results in full. We encourage hostile participation in the form of direct submissions of demands that don’t react to the questions posed or restrict themselves to the scope imposed by the government.
We wholly reject the NHS’s attempt to codify the abuse, torment & traumatisation of trans people under the guise of ‘healthcare’. We demand accountability for the historic & present abuse of power that the NHS has encouraged glorified psychiatrists to carry out. You do not own our bodies, you cannot control our lives, and you will not prevent our needs being met. We will not tolerate compromise.
The following living document is our vision for trans futures.
We do not consider that our work will ever be complete, there will always be greater things on the horizon. As such, this manifesto is not final, but an open draft which will evolve as we do. This is our call to action. We will fight anyone who stands in the way of universal liberation. This is war, and we will win.
TRANS HEALTH MANIFESTO
Trans health is bodily autonomy. We will express our needs, and they will be met. We will change our bodies however we want. We will have universally accessible and freely available hormones & blockers, surgical procedures, and any other relevant treatments and therapies. We will end the medical gatekeeping of our bodies. We will have full, historical accountability for the abuses perpetuated against us in the name of ‘healthcare’. We will see reparations for these crimes, and the crimes committed against others in our names.
We are not too ill, too disabled, too anxious, too depressed, too psychotic, too Mad, too foreign, too young, too old, too fat, too thin, too poor, or too queer to make decisions about our bodies and our futures. We are all self-medicating. Our agency will be recognised. We each labour far harder for the health of ourselves and those around us than any doctor ever has, and we will continue build supportive communities on principles of mutual aid.
We deny the separation of bodies, minds, and selves – a violence against any part of us is a violence against all of us. We believe that the epidemic of chronic conditions in our communities is a consequence of the war of attrition waged against us over centuries. We do not exist in isolation, and it is essential to our healthcare that we are all healing together, healing each other, and healing our world. We will heal the damage of borders and states, government and authority, capitalism and imperialism.
We recognise that the history of trans medicine is a history of colonial and fascist abuse. We see the history of eugenicist experimentation from Nazi concentration camps, to the colonial implentation of the West’s regime of the gender binary, to virginity tests for South Asian and other Women of Colour in the UK in the 1970s; from the sterilisation & birth control trials forced on the women of Puerto Rico, to the thousands of Black and brown people who have died on NHS psychiatric wards; from the denial of the reproductive rights of disabled people, to the denial of access to abortions to people in the North of Ireland and the Republic of Ireland, past and present. We see the continued manifestation of eugenicist medicine in the denial of our bodily autonomy as trans people today: from coercive surgeries on intersex infants, to forced sterilisation in parts of europe, policing of and misinformation regarding our sexual reproduction, to gatekeeping of surgeries and medicines.
Our fight for bodily autonomy cannot be separated from our fight for reproductive justice. The demand to do what we want with our bodies is necessarily a demand for free and accessible abortions, for the decriminalisation of sex work, and for universal self-determination. We fight for an end to borders, prisons and police. We recognise that we do not exist independently of our environment, and so our fight for self-determination and health is a fight for climate justice, too. We are not separate from our environment, health is unattainable while the water is poisoned and the land is scorched.
There will be no clinics, and no authorities. We will conduct our own research, and experiment with our own bodies. We will heal and grow together. We will accumulate knowledge and share it freely and accessibly. We demand nothing less than the total abolition of the clinic, of psychiatry, and of the medical-industrial complex. We demand an end to capitalist & colonialist “medicine”.
We demand hormones & blockers are made available over-the-counter and by free prescription upon request. We need free, universal access to safe hormones & blockers at any age, the opportunity to decide our own doses, and universally accessible information on the safety & efficacy of different regimens. We are already taking hormones in this way, so this demand is simply that the danger of doing so is effectively mitigated.
We demand that all therapies that can be are made available at drop-ins, with self-referral for any therapy or procedure for which drop-in is unsuitable.
We demand anonymous blood tests, both postal & at drop-in endocrinology clinics, where we can seek the advice of a consultant if we wish.
We demand the freedom to alter our bodies without justification. We demand an end to all surgical prerequisites – nobody should have to prove life experience,health or have to be taking hormones in order to exercise bodily autonomy. We demand that these surgeries can be highly customised to meet our individual & unique needs. We demand the right to multiple surgeries, including reversal of previous surgeries if desired, so that we do not have to fear regret. We demand the free & timely provision of genital surgeries, additive & reductive chest surgeries, hysterectomies and orchiectomies, tracheal & vocal surgeries, facial surgeries, lipoplasty, contouring & microdermabrasion, surgical hair removal & transplantation, and any other possible procedure to meet our needs as we express them.
We demand resources for hair removal anywhere on our bodies, and the option of local anesthetic during these procedures.
We demand voice coaching that does not coerce us to alter our voices in ways we do not express a need for, but respects our accents and our right to express ourselves however we desire.
We demand access to counselling & and any other therapies we choose.
We demand the revocation of medical licenses from all gender clinic doctors & nurses , past and present.
We demand the power to hold abusers of medical & administrative power accountable for historical & present injustices.
We demand medical training to enable us to safely carry out medical procedures & research for each other, for anyone of us who wants to learn. We will enhance our collective knowledge, so that the means to understand our bodies is universally accessible. We demand to improve the quality of medications we take and procedures we undergo, to reduce negative side-effects in the long term, and to highlight our own experience and understanding of their effects on our bodies.
We demand research centres & libraries of knowledge, autonomously & horizontally organised by and for trans people, in which research subjects are equal participants in deciding the experiments conducted & the manner in which those experiments are carried out. We demand full funding for any research or projects undertaken by these collectives.
We demand mandatory education, written & taught entirely by trans people, at all educational stages , from nursery to adulthood. Trans kids have a need to understand themselves, in the context of their own bodies, lives & experiences. We must repair the damage done by section 28, the legacy of which is still causing harm to today’s children.
We demand material reparations for historical abuses against trans people, and for all people hurt by eugenicist medical practices and policies.
We demand an end to birth certificates and to legal gender. Gender records should be anonymised, and only ever recorded as part of equalities monitoring. Neither government, nor any institution, has any justification for keeping a register of trans people. Birth certificates are not just a violence against trans people, they are a material to the state’s oppression of “undocumented” immigrants and asylum seekers.
We demand good quality, accessible & safe homes for all; and demand adquate resources to trans and marginalised people to establish communes & housing co-operatives to schemes and projects.
We demand that trans people are immediately freed from police, military & government contracts without repercussions. We reject the system of blackmail that corporations and governments engage in, whereby trans people who can work are “rewarded” with slightly less mistreatment in exchange for the exploitation of our labour. We will not allow pinkwashing of the violence of capitalism, imperialism and the state.
We demand amnesty, recourse to public funds and indefinite right to remain for all trans, lesbian, gay and bisexual immigrants & asylum seekers. No one is illegal.
We demand immediate release & pardon for all trans prisoners.
[sic. bolding by authors.]
From here: https://edinburghath.tumblr.com/post/163521055802/trans-health-manifesto
Read more about this group’s activities here:
https://gendertrender.wordpress.com...trans-activists-beating-a-woman-in-hyde-park/"

"We do not consider that our work will ever be complete, there will always be greater things on the horizon."

Does anyone get the feeling they are looking to enslave humanity?  Are there any whims that aren't covered in the demands above?  Free medication and prescriptions for whatever they feel like, free housing, reparations, (!) no birth certificates, no accountability for crimes committed, no jail, no laws, free education, free research studies and full control over the results, free medical training, free unlimited surgeries, hormones, voice training, hair removal, free counseling (coupled with the end of psychiatry and all gender professionals losing their licences) and a whole load of other wank. 

Kiwis, this is tranny tyranny.  I'm thinking we should just drop them off in the middle of the ocean and save ourselves the incredible burden on society and violence they'd cause if we don't.  Good thing no one will take this ridiculous list of entitled demands seriously... Right??


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 21, 2017)

Please spoiler that shit!

lmao so troons want medical training but at the same time they reeeeee when biological sex is mentioned.

Also lets end birth certificates because genderspecials don't like the fact that biological sex is a thing.

The whole manifesto is an insane narcissistic  troon fantasy.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 21, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> Does anyone get the feeling they are looking to enslave humanity?  Are there any whims that aren't covered in the demands above?  Free medication and prescriptions for whatever they feel like, free housing, reparations, (!) no birth certificates, no accountability for crimes committed, no jail, no laws, free education, free research studies and full control over the results, free medical training, free unlimited surgeries, hormones, voice training, hair removal, free counseling (coupled with the end of psychiatry and all gender professionals losing their licences) and a whole load of other wank.
> 
> Kiwis, this is tranny tyranny.  I'm thinking we should just drop them off in the middle of the ocean and save ourselves the incredible burden on society and violence they'd cause if we don't.  Good thing no one will take this ridiculous list of entitled demands seriously... Right??



Holy shit. I can't imagine a manifesto more likely to put cis backs up (in other words, make things worse for troons). Whenever anyone says, "I demand..." the natural response is "or you'll do what?"

I don't think a trans alive has the leverage to answer that question persuasively.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 21, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> We demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .we demand. . .



Demand away, troons.  Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 21, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> Gallus Mag has the goods on the latest transanity, as usual...
> 
> 
> TRANS HEALTH MANIFESTO
> ...




Lol half of it is "WE DEMAND CONFIRMATION BIAS!" and the other half if "WE ALSO WANT FREE STUFF BECAUSE PEOPLE THINK WE'RE GROSS AND DUMB!"


----------



## Casta Spersions (Sep 21, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Please spoiler that shit!
> 
> lmao so troons want medical training but at the same time they reeeeee when biological sex is mentioned.
> 
> ...


Heh, sorry, that was extremely long.  On the upside, I've now explored the rich text editor and know how to do so


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 22, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Lol half of it is "WE DEMAND CONFIRMATION BIAS!" and the other half if "WE ALSO WANT FREE STUFF BECAUSE PEOPLE THINK WE'RE GROSS AND DUMB!"



And if you don't give them what they demand you are a nazi who murders trans people.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> And if you don't give them what they demand you are a nazi who murders trans people.



Sounds fun,  I get a reason to wear my Hugo boss suit and carry around my chrome finished 357.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Sep 23, 2017)

Casta Spersions said:


> Trans health is bodily autonomy. We will express our needs, and they will be met. We will change our bodies however we want. We will have universally accessible and freely available hormones & blockers, surgical procedures, and any other relevant treatments and therapies.



LOL, no! 



Casta Spersions said:


> We are not too ill, too disabled, too anxious, too depressed, too psychotic,



Great! Get a job to pay for all of the above.


----------



## purepowerlevel (Sep 23, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Found my buddy's daughter and the dude (tranny) she's shacking up with
> [...]
> From Winter Park, FL (as per Facebook)


When they can't find the oppression points _absolutely anywhere _else a troon-out is always the end-game, I guess.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 26, 2017)

https://medium.com/@QSE/when-you-sa...erson-its-transphobic-here-s-why-aa6fdcf59aca

Horny troon thinks he is oppressed because people don't want to touch his dick.


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 26, 2017)

Other articles from the author include "how to argue social justice online" and "REEEE NAZIS"
Pretty typical "wahh I'm lonely" gripe. 


			
				crazy troon said:
			
		

> family members of transgender people will say things like: “Well, I’m glad that Sara is living her life out loud, but I just don’t think I could ever date a trans person. It’s just a really personal preference for me.”


It's weird that their family jumps right from "Sara is a troon" to "and I wouldn't bang them." Do we have a lot of rat kings who were abused as kids?


			
				crazy troon said:
			
		

> Dating as a trans woman (online or in person) often means an exhausting stream of inappropriate, fetishizing, dehumanizing, and sometimes violent messages asking about my genitals, people expecting praise for fetishizing me, and others assuming my identity is either not authentic or repulsive in some way.


"The people who do want to sleep with me are chasers" used to be an argument made by Toren about a lot of people... until they started giving him money.


			
				crazy troon said:
			
		

> This happens because we, as a culture, seem to want trans people to both be cis-appearing enough to be invisible, but also we expect trans people to out themselves at every possible moment, just to make them even easier to avoid.


Troons will always identify themselves up front. Some troons don't identify as women but specifically Trans. Cause they hate women but love wearing their clothes. I thought passing was the end goal.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 26, 2017)

> Troons will always identify themselves up front. Some troons don't identify as women but specifically Trans. Cause they hate women but love wearing their clothes. I thought passing was the end goal.



I am almost 100% certain they are just cross dressing fetishists using the label of "trans" so they can publicly inflict their fap fantasy on the general public. It's got to be form of exhibitionism with these people and that has nothing to do with with actually transitioning.


----------



## Maggots on a Train (Sep 30, 2017)

Troon dating profile screenshot, stolen from Reddit.  Everyone is a nazi!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 30, 2017)

Maggots on a Train said:


> Troon dating profile screenshot, stolen from Reddit.  Everyone is a nazi!



What a nice, slender, beautiful and totally not batshit crazy man. I'm sure he gets a lot of dates.


----------



## Wallace (Oct 2, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> I am almost 100% certain they are just cross dressing fetishists using the label of "trans" so they can publicly inflict their fap fantasy on the general public. It's got to be form of exhibitionism with these people and that has nothing to do with with actually transitioning.



The term you’re looking for is autogynephilia.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Oct 2, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> https://medium.com/@QSE/when-you-sa...erson-its-transphobic-here-s-why-aa6fdcf59aca
> 
> Horny troon thinks he is oppressed because people don't want to touch his dick.



"How is my permanently attached strapon functionally any different than a cis woman’s detachable strapon?" - Because it's not a "permanently attached strapon," it's your dick you moron. Find a guy who's cool with that instead of trying to redefine things with your word salads.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Oct 6, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> "How is my permanently attached strapon functionally any different than a cis woman’s detachable strapon?" - Because it's not a "permanently attached strapon," it's your dick you moron. Find a guy who's cool with that instead of trying to redefine things with your word salads.



How is it different than a dildo??
Hmmn, gee, let me think.

Dildos don't produce semen, which can get an actual woman pregnant (not that these troons ever consider this) and is also a body fluid from someone who isn't you.  It's not really a small ask to deposit that inside someone.

Dildos don't incubate and carry diseases.

Dildos aren't attached to a (likely) stronger, larger and hairier male body.

Dildos aren't pleasuring themselves simultaneously.

Dildos don't change size and shape depending on their arousal.

A dildo can't rape you. (Dildos don't rape people, people do)

Dildos sometimes vibrate. You can switch them off and put them away when you are done with zero complaints or pressure.

Females don't consider Dildos to be a part of their bodies, and don't write stupid articles trying to convince others that they are.

I'd say they are functionally different in every way other than somewhat similar in shape.  Considering penises have the potential to change a female's life in the most profound way I can think of by getting her pregnant, this article only serves to illustrate just how disparate the lives and thoughts of troons are from actual females.

Edited to add:  I didn't even touch on smell/hygiene in this post.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Oct 6, 2017)

Another article by ANOTHER angry man pissed that lesbians want nothing to do with someone that was born a man and still has a dick.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 6, 2017)

Ironically troons look like he-mans uglier, greasy, smelly brother instead of a cute anime girl


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Since we're digging through Nora Reed's friends and followers for potential lolcows now, and that one Ultimate Dave (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/david-s-gallant.20829/#) guy already has his own thread, I'm going to tackle someone called "MadScientist212" or Matthew Hollingsworth (According to @NotTheZodiac)
> 
> eta: @Hellfire mentioned this guy as "We might have info on this cow already, I remember he was showing up around Ryulong and Adam Morland."
> 
> ...


Matthew is still mad.  Vox cited Kiwi Farms.


Spoiler: Yelling about the Vox article


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Matthew is still mad.  Vox cited Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yelling about the Vox article
> ...


That's cute that the RatKing is circling the wagons as if they can keep from spewing their dox all over 24/7.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 10, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Matthew is still mad.  Vox cited Kiwi Farms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yelling about the Vox article
> ...



lol I was going to post this earlier but I was busy and couldn't be online but this motivated me to give Matt his thread back since he clearly wanted it back. If any of you haven't seen it yet you should check it out. Theres a few things I still need to fix about it but I think he'll enjoy that surprise.

This is what happens when you're mad online and just won't stop lying and being mad.

Matt made his bed and now he'll have to get fucked in it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 14, 2017)

A rat king adjacent cis woman is accusing the man behind a popular twitter account of being a predator.

She lives in San Francisco.

In her mentions and following list includes, 2dAMMuslim and Commiesona (GG Hanger-Ons), Robot Anna/Anna Feldman/FakeRobotGamer (Laurelai Rat King), Matt "M. M." Myers (Norasphere), Izzy Galvez (Srhbutts and Nora asskisser, former associate of Van Valkenberg/Quinn). 

As well as these gems
https://twitter.com/AliceAvizandum (A tranny muslim)
https://twitter.com/captaintransma ("Still good and pure" is a reference to "trans dykes are good and pure", a catchphrase made up by a bunch of nutty ANTIFA/Anarchist tranny sjw types)
https://twitter.com/_otterpop_ (A very openly shitlordy account that breaks the usual pattern of this chicks associates, don't know why she's following this one.)
https://twitter.com/wingchungun (Another conservative)
https://twitter.com/Applebees (Applebee's)
https://twitter.com/sausage_party (some Seth Rogan movie)


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 17, 2017)

Another victim of Troon Town. 21 y.o. Texas man was radicalized into trooning out by reddit troons or something in 2014. In the following years "Sarah" grossed out his friends, lost his girlfriend, lost a raise at work, was kicked out of his family's home, was institutionalized three times, and keeps wanting to kill himself for turning himself into a "freak."

He started using the name SierraMura on reddit a year ago. http://archive.md/wASKs

@Melchett enjoyed his post about how to go swimming. At this point he had been on HRT for two years and all but two of his friends had "abandonded" him. http://archive.md/6C3NE



Spoiler: "when I get my hair wet, my receded hair line starts to show"



I looked around and didn't see much on this topic so I thought I would just make my own post.

So I'm MtF and ive been doing HRT for about 2 years and I have an A cup, but although I'm not technically out yet, almost everyone can tell I have a chest.

Right now I have just 2 friends that haven't completely abandoned me because I'm trans and I love them for it, the only issue is, they like to go swimming a lot and since I'm not out yet, I don't really know what to wear so I just don't go, and I fear that I will end up having little in common with them and we will drift apart /:

So I guess what I'm having problems with is that I don't know how to go swimming and not be self conscious because everyone sees me as pretty much a guy with boobs and paired with the really large build I have, my breasts look really out of place, making the whole look kind of cringy /:

I used to be able to go topless but now I cant really do that, and if I go with just a shirt on it looks really weird because the wet shirt kind of cups, and, its just all really cringy because I can get the rest of my body to look girly, my face looks really masculine and my hair is shoulder length so it kind of hides it, but when I get my hair wet, my receded hair line starts to show and the whole façade just falls apart.

I'm not too great at making posts on reddit so I probably left a lot of things out, please feel free to point them out and ill just ad them in here, thanks!

Also one last thing, I do live in Texas, I don't know if its like this everywhere, but pretty much everyone here has a chance of jumping on me for being trans.



Sometime last year he started dating an actual girl who was a redditor called fermatablue (http://archive.md/ciHz8) and a co-worker at his Best Buy (although he is on the Geek Squad). They would write to/about each other on reddit (http://archive.md/HsHJn) and even got BTFO on /r/gendercritical after they showed up in a troon brigade and he was declaring himself a 'lesbian.' (http://archive.md/JwghF the removed comments were him)

He was kicked out of the family home some time in 2016 for being a crazy troon.

In December 2016 he claimed people only 'mistake' him for a man 50% of the time. http://archive.md/nheTA

By January 2017 he became disillusioned and began to feel like he did not want to troon out and that his "Female persona" was fake. According to him, his own family believes he has mommy issues because she "wanted a girl and pretty much rejected the boys when [he] was growing up" so he supposedly believed he would only be accepted by people if he became one. He admitted that he sometimes stop taking his pills. He also broke up with the girlfriend because her family did not want her to be with a depressed troon and were going to disown her if she persisted in ruining her life with troon drama. http://archive.md/ntTft  http://archive.md/VRjxc



Spoiler: "I will have a really bad panic attack and regret transition and everything"



Hi, Asktransgender!

(Theres a TL;DR at the bottom!)

So right now I have been on MtF hormones for about 3 years but every time I go on them I end up feeling "fine" and keep forgetting to take them for a long time until something drudges up that dysphoria feeling and I feel compelled to go back on them. And this is just one of the things that makes me think im not trans.

So I have been dating this girl that completely accepts my femininity and even encourages it, because of this I have been able to stay on hormones for 3 months straight, and sometimes I feel okay and sometimes I dont really care either way.

I feel like my whole Female persona is fake.

I dont want to be trans.

My family has been telling me for a long time that I may not be trans and that it might just be my issues with my mother who only wanted a girl and pretty much rejected the boys when I was growing up. Since then I think subconsciously I have only believed people will accept me if I were a girl.

I think I need more therapy.

But theres another facet to this, I just essentially broke up with my girlfriend because her family, (especially extended family) wont accept her (or me obviously) if im trans. So is this just me being heartbroken and freaking out, or is this me just realizing because something big happened in my life.
If she still accepts me as a guy I dont know if I really have a reason to transition. If I realize that other people accept me as a guy, I also dont know if I have a reason to transition.

So TL;DR: I think my mother issues have contributed to my issues with man hood. Im wondering if anyone else has had a similar situation. Also as stated above, this might just be confusion because I just broke up with my girlfriend but I think it might be more than that.

Thanks for listening to my confused rambling!

EDIT: Thanks for all the helpful encouragement and information. I think what I will end up doing is going to a therapist (there are no gender therapists covered by my insurance) to try and make sure that this is what I want as well as maybe work on the mother issues that I so happily ignore.

Really though, I was kind of just panicking, I don't really think I want to detransition. I don't know if its normal, but once in a blue moon I will have a really bad panic attack and regret transition and everything, then I will do something like hypermasculinize and relearn why its not for me.



Weeks later he wanted asspats and asked if he 'passes.' http://archive.md/EWaP0

https://archive.md/EWaP0/5a06f6fea069ab1703b16764fe2209ad4f4a59e8

Two days ago he complained that he still gets 'misgendered' constantly even when slathering himself in makeup, and that he believes the key is to be able to fake a female voice. http://archive.md/zZbLJ



Spoiler



Hey so this won't be everyone's experience, but I think I am about crossing the line, on the masculine side though. It doesn't seem to matter how I look, some days I don't even put make up on, but if my voice sounds feminine, people almost NEVER misgender me.

On the flip side, I can be wearing as much makeup as I want, but if my voice doesn't already sound female, people will misgender me a LOT. And I mean like, could be female could be male, but it sounds just a tad male.

I hope this helps, I work for Geek Squad, which services a lot of older people, so this may just be in my case!

I do find talking on the phone INCREDIBLY helpful in training my voice, and the more your out and using a higher pitch voice, the easier it becomes! Good luck!



Today, he chimped out, ranting about how badly he fucked up his life and how many times he tried to kill himself. He even claims to have tried to helium bag himself, and repeatedly fantasizes about cutting his own dick off or giving himself a vasectomy.  He says he sometimes goes into a "depressive trance" during sex where he is triggered by touching his ex's "parts" and by getting his own dick sucked. He is also jealous of actual women because "every other girl in the room has a uterus and doesn't have to take 6 different pills every morning and can have kids and is ACTUALLY pretty (because I sure as hell am not) because testosterone RUINED my body. My XY chromosomes RUINED my body."

The chimpout was caused be a customer calling him "sir" after he had told them his troon name, and having to be around his ex at work. He then wanted to go buy a shotgun: "I was gonna go up onto a bridge, take the 000 buckshot 12 gague shotgun, climb onto the edge, and put a big hole straight through the back of my head, if the shotgun didn't kill me, the fall would."
This plan was foiled because he never updated his address after being kicked out of his family home a year ago. http://archive.md/BmYVW



Spoiler: "I am not able to buy a shotgun to blow my brains out with.... Because I'm trans."



Hey ladies, my name is Sarah.

Tl;Dr I hate myself and I want to die.

I was forced to move out of my parents house because I'm trans.

I just lost my girlfriend of a year that I love to death because I'm trans. (Partly because of the depression that comes with it)

I'm constantly depressed, and it only gets worse on hormones, which she tried to get me to go off of but I couldn't because I'm a weak piece of shit.

I know this isnt related to MTF but its a BIG part of the problem. My ADHD fucking sucks:
I can barely take care of myself because I'm so distracted and scatterbrained and when I DO take ADHD meds, I'm so fucking depressed ide rather lie around and sink my face into video games or movies or ice cream all day.

I really feel like a hopeless dumbass child. But I'm 21.

I miss a whole bunch of little things at work, so even though I made more than twice the sales I was supposed to make busting my ass so I can afford living on my own and paying for hrt and doctor's with my shitty Baylor Scott and White health plan, I didn't get a SINGLE CENT raise in my yearly reveiw.
It also fucks with my emotions and my depression, I feel like I cant control them and that they control me and it gets even WORSE on hormones. Which in turn makes my ADHD worse, and makes it harder to distract myself from thinking about how every other girl in the room has a uterus and doesn't have to take 6 different pills every morning and can have kids and is ACTUALLY pretty (because I sure as hell am not) because testosterone RUINED my body. My XY chromosomes RUINED my body.

Everyone thinks I'm a freak and talks behind my back. On dating sites I haven't been able to have someone talk to me for over 24 hours and most of the messages I get are of people telling me how DISGUSTING I am.

During sex with my now "ex girlfriend" (that phrase alone makes me want to kill myself, not only for the fact that she is amazing, but because of the reasons why she HAD to leave me) we would get to points where I would touch her parts, and sometimes it would send me into a depressive trance where I'm sitting there trying to comprehend my FUCKED up reality, and I know how that makes her feel, and so she tries to please me instead, and it feels great until I realize whats down there and then I do the SAME DAMN THING. She can't win with me, and not she nor I expects her to wait until She or I can pour our 40 - 60 thousand dollar life savings into a surgery that may or may not fix my sexual issues and may or may not fix my body image issues (you know, 10/20 years down the line).

I remember how many times I thought about cutting it off when I was young, my left arm is FILLED with scratches, it looks like a god damned scratching post (for like, a cat). I think about 5 different ways to give myself a vasectomy every day or two.

I have been on hormones for about 3 years now, barely fit into a training bra, and STILL get sir'd at work.
I don't remember how many times I have tried to comitt suicide in the past. I've cut (obviously), I've done the helium bag, I've cut again, and I've taken a bunch of lithium (I have so little control over my emotions my doctor ACTUALLY thought I was bipolar, I really don't mean to offend any bipolar people here though :/)

But get this, I had finally had enough today, I really really did. I went to academy and tried to buy a 12 gague shotgun. I was fucking DONE. I left work early because I couldn't STAND to be around my ex any longer, and I had just been sired, AFTER I told them my name is Sarah. I was gonna go up onto a bridge, take the 000 buckshot 12 gague shotgun, climb onto the edge, and put a big hole straight through the back of my head, if the shotgun didn't kill me, the fall would. But guess what? You know why I couldn't buy a gun? Not because I have been institutionalized 3 times, not because I MUST have been twitching because I was so distraught, not because I look like a completely DIFFERENT freak in my picture ID than I do now, no. It was because I didn't have an updated address on my driver's licence. Because I was forced to move out and haven't gotten it updated in about a year because of my depression (or because I'm lazy, who TF knows). So that's right, if you look at it a certain way. I am not able to buy a shotgun to blow my brains out with.... Because I'm trans.

Litteraly the best thing about being in such a assbackwards state like Texas and I can't even have it.
I buckshot hole would be an amazing improvement.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 18, 2017)

21 now and on HRT for 3 years. Poor thing was hatched at 18. Out there some internet perverts began ruining this man's life with a gross fetish and medication when he wasn't even an adult.
Another pic: if you asked me what this person did for work Geek Squad would be my #1 guess


Spoiler


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 18, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> Spoiler



Wooow this is a man?  He looks totally womanly and not like a manly man at all. 

The incredible power of Hrt everyone.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/MtF/comments/79eab4/i_know_a_trumpsupporting_xenophobic_egg/ 
http://archive.md/fyqCc

"ive interacted with these people alot on 4chan. Their literally titanium eggs. I have tried so fucking hard to hatch them, every possible avenue i can think of. I guess i just try to be friends with them, maybe the kindhearted communist girl can kill them with kindness. It has yet to work on any them even with persistence."


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 29, 2017)

Lol nearly everyone is a closeted troon for them. An "egg" that needs to be "cracked" and see the light.

Totally not cult-like.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 30, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/MtF/comments/79eab4/i_know_a_trumpsupporting_xenophobic_egg/
> http://archive.md/fyqCc
> 
> "ive interacted with these people alot on 4chan. Their literally titanium eggs. I have tried so fucking hard to hatch them, every possible avenue i can think of. I guess i just try to be friends with them, maybe the kindhearted communist girl can kill them with kindness. It has yet to work on any them even with persistence."


After decades of paranoid, homophobic men saying 'those gays are trying convert us' there's shit like 'hatching eggs' that really makes the whole community look bad.


----------



## Education Lottery (Nov 2, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> After decades of paranoid, homophobic men saying 'those gays are trying convert us' there's shit like 'hatching eggs' that really makes the whole community look bad.



Is it wrong for me to think that a lot of these egg hatchers WERE once (or even still are at the root) paranoid, homophobic men? A lot of homophobic men are closeted autogynephiles who get into this stuff as well.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/MtF/comments/79eab4/i_know_a_trumpsupporting_xenophobic_egg/
> http://archive.md/fyqCc
> 
> "ive interacted with these people alot on 4chan. Their literally titanium eggs. I have tried so fucking hard to hatch them, every possible avenue i can think of. I guess i just try to be friends with them, maybe the kindhearted communist girl can kill them with kindness. It has yet to work on any them even with persistence."



They're really upset that they're actually an extremely tiny minority of even the LGBT community they spend so much effort fucking up.  They're desperate for there to be way more people like them when there just aren't.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorta related, but ´transmisic´ is the new ´transphobic´ of the Rat King / Troon Twitter. Guess it will pop up more often since they all seem to use it now, judging by looking over tweets of some of the usual suspects and more.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 17, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Sorta related, but ´transmisic´ is the new ´transphobic´ of the Rat King / Troon Twitter. Guess it will pop up more often since they all seem to use it now, judging by looking over tweets of some of the usual suspects and more.
> View attachment 315424


----------



## MattyLee (Nov 17, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


>



I wish I looked like the femboi, but I guess I'll have to settle for and maintain the body I have. But I can still look good in games though :p


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 20, 2017)

Wesley/Laurelai was whining about Miranda Yardley a while back, today an autogynephile panic deleted his Twitter account after being called out by her.




Spoiler: NSFW; TW autogynephile with gross Twitter avatar


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Nov 20, 2017)

Crossposting with a piece of shit I found thanks to Awex Leal. 



 

40 fucking years old. 



 

Oh Christ.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 23, 2017)

Steven Crowder went undercover to Burlingtons transgender townhall. He witnesses how troon activists and doctors target children.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Nov 24, 2017)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Crossposting with a piece of shit I found thanks to Awex Leal.



Imagine being in your sixties and approaching the twilight of your life, and this is what it's all amounted to.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 25, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 319792
> View attachment 319793



This one's name feels familiar.
Have we posted caps of this loony troon before?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Nov 25, 2017)

Do it the troon way: tell little boys that their penises are a flaw so that they definitely want to have dick destroying surgery.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 25, 2017)

Just a reminder guys: The Rat King is not all trannies. It is a group of them that have a connection. General tranny stuff could go in other threads around here and be interesting, just not here. Thanks for the efforts tho.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 25, 2017)

Saw this when looking for Norasphere member milknmuffins, who deleted his account in September.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 25, 2017)

Partially post-op but still has a five o'clock shadow. Sure.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Nov 26, 2017)

#DisabledNotABurden

I'm sure his parents feel different.


----------



## Maiden (Nov 28, 2017)

This showed up on my twitter feed...



 

The first one is legit enough, the second is ???, and the third.... not a fetish, amirite guys?


----------



## An Ghost (Nov 28, 2017)

Another “not a fetish” post


----------



## rabbitgay (Dec 1, 2017)

why do the rat king breed of trannies tend to dress like they're trying to cosplay a colorblind 70 year old woman. if theyre not dressing like a middle school scene girl then they are definitely dressing like someone's old, autistic spinster aunt. do they think it's sexy? i just can't wrap my head around why someone would voluntarily dress like that.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 1, 2017)

rabbitgay said:


> why do the rat king breed of trannies tend to dress like they're trying to cosplay a colorblind 70 year old woman. if theyre not dressing like a middle school scene girl then they are definitely dressing like someone's old, autistic spinster aunt. do they think it's sexy? i just can't wrap my head around why someone would voluntarily dress like that.





Because they are not truly trans. 
They get off on dressing in women's clothes and fetishizing women.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 1, 2017)

Women learn how to dress by being friends with other women. 
Trannies have no friends. As for women, they only want to rape them.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2017)

As with the #TrannyClub guy, this was retweeted by Tim Whitbeck.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 7, 2017)

rabbitgay said:


> Well, that explains the mommy issues


Fun fact: mommy issues is thought to be the cause of troonism. Recent research by Ken Zucker shows that most MTF adolescents experienced maternal abandonment or something along those lines. For many, crossdressing begins in childhood as a coping mechanism (quite literally using their mother's clothes) and becomes sexual after puberty.

No wonder they all have a raging fetish for being a "mommy" too.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 8, 2017)

saltnpepe said:


> Fun fact: mommy issues is thought to be the cause of troonism. Recent research by Ken Zucker shows that most MTF adolescents experienced maternal abandonment or something along those lines. For many, crossdressing begins in childhood as a coping mechanism (quite literally using their mother's clothes) and becomes sexual after puberty.
> 
> No wonder they all have a raging fetish for being a "mommy" too.



Do you have a source? I would have gone with maladaptive coping mechanism for social anxiety myself.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 8, 2017)

Wallace said:


> Do you have a source? I would have gone with maladaptive coping mechanism for social anxiety myself.


It can be found in Gender Identity Disorder and Psychosexual Problems in Children and Adolescents, also Zucker tweeted the study if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 8, 2017)

Interesting, though I was thinking more about the genderhipsters of the Rat King than people who are actually trans. By the way, do FTMs have a similar problem with paternal abandonment?

EDIT: Now that I think about it, I do know someone like that. Serious mommy issues and went trans in his 30s. Actual trans, not genderhipster. Still married to his wife, trying to be a good parent to their kid. 

The corollary is that this is evidence that therapy is a better treatment than transitioning.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 8, 2017)

Troons make me think of Sanjida from Obahan Time:


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 15, 2017)

From the Something Sensitive troon thread.


----------



## lecher (Dec 28, 2017)

The sperg is strong. I'm sure the autism/troon link has been discussed before but this article is recent and seems fairly comprehensive.

*There's Growing Evidence For A Link Between Gender Dysphoria And Autism Spectrum Disorders*


> Mounting evidence over the last decade points to increased rates of autism spectrum disorders (ASD) and autism traits among children and adults with gender dysphoria, or incongruence between a person’s experienced or expressed gender and the gender assigned to them at birth. ASDs are characterized by difficulty with social interaction and communication as well as restricted, repetitive patterns of behavior. Approximately 1-2% of the population is estimated to meet criteria for ASDs, about twice higher in men than women.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 28, 2017)

The sooner troons admit that they have a mental illness the better - not just for them but for everyone else forced to put up with their reeeeeeing and (sometimes not so) veiled threats of violence.  Despite constant screaming that any form of counselling is 'conversion therapy', counselling (and psych meds) would alleviate almost all of the problems troons complain of on tumblr.  Counselling doesn't make you a pretty teenaged girl, though.  

The dude in @wimzi 's post needs locking up.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 29, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> The sooner troons admit that they have a mental illness the better - not just for them but for everyone else forced to put up with their reeeeeeing and (sometimes not so) veiled threats of violence.  Despite constant screaming that any form of counselling is 'conversion therapy', counselling (and psych meds) would alleviate almost all of the problems troons complain of on tumblr.  Counselling doesn't make you a pretty teenaged girl, though.
> 
> The dude in @wimzi 's post needs locking up.



The problem is the gender cult is too seductive. If they want to get better, they have to let go of that malign influence on their psyche, but they won't--or perhaps cant. It's hard to treat your problems when a doctor tells you one thing and your friends tell out the opposite. Which do you think these low self-esteem troons will listen to?

I must stress this point: _These people do not want to get better_. For them, the benefits of being depressed/anxious troon outweigh the costs.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jan 3, 2018)

"princessgender" - I refuse to believe this shit´s real lol Guest appearance by Wesley The Rapist



 

 
So that´s the dude who identifies as a "princess", but Lord have mercy on you if you identify as an attack helicopter. 


Spoiler





 

 

 

 

https://twitter.com/ThebigmanSam/with_replies
http://archive.md/JdF4V

https://www.instagram.com/princessfemmevegan/
http://archive.md/0MFZZ


----------



## Wallace (Jan 3, 2018)

Ambivalenz said:


> "princessgender" - I refuse to believe this shit´s real lol Guest appearance by Wesley The Rapist
> View attachment 348162 View attachment 348163
> So that´s the dude who identifies as a "princess", but Lord have mercy on you if you identify as an attack helicopter.
> 
> ...



Well then good news, princess. You're doing an excellent job of passing as the least interesting boy in the ninth grade.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 3, 2018)

Ambivalenz said:


> "princessgender" - I refuse to believe this shit´s real lol Guest appearance by Wesley The Rapist
> View attachment 348162 View attachment 348163
> So that´s the dude who identifies as a "princess", but Lord have mercy on you if you identify as an attack helicopter.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming Sam's his "deadname?"


----------



## saltnpepe (Jan 5, 2018)

Speaking of rapists, do you guys think Eli Erlick deserves a thread? Not sure if the cow is Tumblr or Rat King, though.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 5, 2018)

saltnpepe said:


> Speaking of rapists, do you guys think Eli Erlick deserves a thread? Not sure if the cow is Tumblr or Rat King, though.


From looking at who he follows, he does follow Zinna, Transscribe and TLL. However, there's barely any interaction between them it seems. If you have enough content for a post, I'd suggest you put it in the Lolcows forum.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 8, 2018)

This Ian Hamilton dude's gig seems to be nagging game developers to make games more friendly to the color blind (and general interface/handicap issues). I wonder how he gets paid for that.


----------



## poputei (Jan 10, 2018)

Personal lolcalf: thirsty occult kweer "artist" with some questionable practices. Spoilered for nasty.



Spoiler


----------



## Wallace (Jan 15, 2018)

To follow up on what I said upthread about the rat king as cult…

When you put too much of your personal life onto social media—Twitter, Facebook, Youtube, whatever—your life is left open for commentary. Those comments can really get to you if they are your only source of social interaction, and before you know it, you’re not even living your own life anymore; you’re living a life someone else is telling you to live. This type of pressure isn’t explicit either, it can come from a desire to make your peers like you or continue to like you. It still gives you that same dopamine rush, and if you’re used to not having a lot of positive social interactions—like so many lolcows do, because of autism, social anxiety, or general weirdness—you do not want to lose that rush. So you compromise more and more of yourself, unless you’re living a life that you barely recognize anymore. 

Lots of people talk about how drug addiction can mess you up, and I think this follows a similar pattern of destroying your life in pursuit of relief from your own demons. It’s sad. But the worst part about this lifestyle is how the people in it actively drag others in, and how they try to stop them from escaping by using emotional extortion. While a lot of them aren’t consciously aware that they are doing this, there are some who are and do it deliberately to feed their own ego and sense of self-importance. These are the ones who are truly dangerous.


----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 17, 2018)

I clicked on this thread because I thought rat king was alluding to Charlie from it's always sunny. I am disappointed.


----------



## sperginity (Jan 24, 2018)

searched and found no mention of Morgane Oger on this website. Oger is a Canadian troon politician (new dem party) who is suing the government over a ruling that says Oger was born  male(wants ruling to say he is biologically female), wants to dox a woman  in order to bring her before a human rights commission (the "crime" is bringing a terfy sign to womans march), and argues seriously that he is the biological mother of his two kids. There's an unfortunate surname + ogre like appearance as well. most of this is on twitter, some on facebook, i can upload screenshots later if anyone finds this to have potential. The dude is obsessed with filing public complaints against anyone that alleges xy chromosomes, working penis + testicles constitute male biology. I imagine that the new dems will eventually trade him in for a less embarrassing troon after this one reflects poorly on the party one too many times.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 24, 2018)

sperginity said:


> searched and found no mention of Morgane Oger on this website. Oger is a Canadian troon politician (new dem party) who is suing the government over a ruling that says Oger was born  male(wants ruling to say he is biologically female), wants to dox a woman  in order to bring her before a human rights commission (the "crime" is bringing a terfy sign to womans march), and argues seriously that he is the biological mother of his two kids. There's an unfortunate surname + ogre like appearance as well. most of this is on twitter, some on facebook, i can upload screenshots later if anyone finds this to have potential. The dude is obsessed with filing public complaints against anyone that alleges xy chromosomes, working penis + testicles constitute male biology. I imagine that the new dems will eventually trade him in for a less embarrassing troon after this one reflects poorly on the party one too many times.
> 
> View attachment 364687 View attachment 364688 View attachment 364689 View attachment 364690


Does this person have any substantial connection with rat kingers? From what it looks like based off the caps, they're just a troon.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 10, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Interesting, though I was thinking more about the genderhipsters of the Rat King than people who are actually trans. By the way, do FTMs have a similar problem with paternal abandonment?
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, I do know someone like that. Serious mommy issues and went trans in his 30s. Actual trans, not genderhipster. Still married to his wife, trying to be a good parent to their kid.
> 
> The corollary is that this is evidence that therapy is a better treatment than transitioning.


Boring factoid: Up until very very recently, maybe the last decade or so, FTMs transitioned at an average age of 30. It seems "too old" to a lot of people given the way transgenderism is presented nowadays, but historically transmen spent their teens and early 20s living as masculine lesbians. MTFs tended to have to "times", late-teen/early 20s, or in their 40s/50s. There was never consensus on why, because then we had to stop talking about "types" of transpeople because that's transphobic (???). 

To me, though, I don't understand why therapy isn't mandatory. Even if you are "really trans", transition isn't going to fucking make your PTSD, autism, or bipolar go away. Transition is much smoother and more successful if you deal with those things first (let alone how many of them would stop identifying as trans).


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 7, 2018)

Retweeted by Tim Whitbeck


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Mar 8, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Retweeted by Tim Whitbeck
> View attachment 398112



"not all non-women are cis men"

You can say trans men & "transmasculine"/"nonbinary" people, it's okay.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 11, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> "not all non-women are cis men"
> 
> You can say trans men & "transmasculine"/"nonbinary" people, it's okay.


I swear half the reason the Rat King can’t get anything done is because they spend so long typing their insistent terminology that it’s bedtime before they’ve finished articulating a thought.


----------



## MarissaXD (Mar 11, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I swear half the reason the Rat King can’t get anything done is because they spend so long typing their insistent terminology that it’s bedtime before they’ve finished articulating a thought.


They spend more time trying to find a wording that won't induce another troon's suicide than being able to transition.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## MysteriousStranger (Mar 12, 2018)

Never liked that definition and I don't think it really works. A ratking is a legendary creature composed of many rats who associate so closely their tails have become glued together with their own shit. Our ratkings are the same, but substitute online nutters for rats and social media posts for shit. Personal gain isn't really in it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 12, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Never liked that definition and I don't think it really works. A ratking is a legendary creature composed of many rats who associate so closely their tails have become glued together with their own shit. Our ratkings are the same, but substitute online nutters for rats and social media posts for shit. Personal gain isn't really in it.


Depends. A lot of them do seek personal gain, they’re just really bad at getting it because they hitched their wagon to a bunch of people who themselves have no money or influence, or are themselves just very unsympathetic. Only Greta and Nina could really be called successful, because they appealed to the mainstream.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 12, 2018)

The phrasing does suggest a more cynical, intentionally manipulative perspective that I think only a few rat king members could share (like Greta and Nina), but it's true that they *all* e-beg. And they certainly think there's social capital to be gained from behaving how they do.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 12, 2018)

A lot of them attempt manipulation, but they’re just not very good at it. Look at Fire’s suicide baiting, Jake’s attempts to get people to apologise or Phil’s demands for reparations.


----------



## MarissaXD (Mar 14, 2018)

Next Task said:


> The phrasing does suggest a more cynical, intentionally manipulative perspective that I think only a few rat king members could share (like Greta and Nina), but it's true that they *all* e-beg. And they certainly think there's social capital to be gained from behaving how they do.


If they're not e-begging, they're not famous enough to get away with it.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 19, 2018)

One of the rat kings' echo chamber tools imploded after calling out a troon for attacking "rich white cis  gay men."




























Don't worry though, plenty of rats look to be stepping up to try and replace it, with one boasting over blocking over 12,000 accounts "many of them TERFs."


----------



## Implacable Birch (Mar 19, 2018)

I just wanna say the new forum title is fucking perfect.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


>



I'm pretty sure if they got blocked it was for a good reason. I'm not sure why anyone would (or should) have any clue who this clown is though.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 27, 2018)

@Feline Darkmage






Spoiler: "RRRRREEEEEEE I'M OFFENDED"




















"ESPECIALLY WHEN TRANSFEMMES ARE STILL FUCKING BEING MURDERED AND ESPECIALLY WHEN A MOTHERFUCKING TRANSGENDER PERSON IS SITTING IN THE MOTHERFUCKING AUDIENCE JUST TWO MOTHERFUCKING TABLES AWAY FROM THE STAGE"


Spoiler















Why.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 27, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> @Feline Darkmage



lmfao holy fuck that's one heck of a chimpout
The selfies really make the comedy factor though.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 27, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> @Feline Darkmage
> 
> View attachment 412397
> 
> ...


Is that a reaction shot featuring a black guy? Didn’t the progressives decide that was racist?


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Hellfire (Apr 7, 2018)

Troon: "How dare anyone call my penis a penis!"




Same troon:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 8, 2018)

Eli Lily is an FtM tranny artist who really hates the youtubers Blaire White and Shoe0nHead and harasses people on twitter for even associating with wrongthinkers. He is a minor lolcow orbiting a handful of much larger and more milkable lolcows.

He isn't quite a rat king because while Eli has retweeted and spoken to certain RK members, he's mainly orbiting angry atheist youtubers and feminist youtube personalities.

Here is an example of twitter harassment that lead me to find out about him.


 

























Twitter Associates, In no particular order
They retweet lolcows like Jed Whitaker, Vegan Gains, Riley Dennis, Tony Figg, Kat Blaque, Cult of Dusty (Eli seems like a big fan of his), Lily Madigan, David "Spinosauruskin" Sherratt, Hbomberguy, Danny Korcz (whos also a Kristi Winters associate), CaseyExplosion (frequently quoted in the antifa furry thread), and rat kings like Jake Alley, InnerPartisan, Zinnia Jones + her wives, as well as a few assorted randoms that have been posted in other threads like Mike Stuchbery.

So exactly who is our new friend here?

Dox
Elijah Russell "Eli" Schwarz
141 Circulo Todos
Rohnert Park CA 94928
DOB April 7, 1991

Lives with elderly father Rodney Schwarz.

Deadname
Chloe Elizabeth Bishop Schwarz
(Got it changed in 2014)

This cow's art surprisingly isn't bad, and they even won a Poetry award
http://www.lodinews.com/article_49f001eb-5679-5429-a82d-79e3d39876bd.html


> Chloe Schwarz of Stockton is the first-place children's winner for "Three Pictures"



Even talented people can fall into twitter addiction, which turns them into pitiable shells that froth rage and constantly try to one up people to get more pity







On top of being a former sex worker and allegedly beating her trans son, the mother is also allegedly a tankie maoist.




Accounts


Spoiler



https://twitter.com/EliAlanLili (http://archive.fo/2kbmo)
https://eli-lili.deviantart.com (http://archive.md/FQBsd)
https://eli-lili.deviantart.com/gallery/61328915/Drawings
https://www.pinterest.com.au/elililiart/ (http://archive.fo/gVrv6)
http://eli-lili.com/
https://the-eli-lili.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.fo/RtMiI)
old twitter name https://twitter.com/Eli8Lili
old blog http://eli8lili.blogspot.com/ (deleted)
https://www.instagram.com/eli8lili/
http://www.sonic.net/~webclass/work/check-in-adv.shtml (http://archive.md/gLMnN)



I'd like to thank @CatParty and @zedkissed60 for all their helping digging deep and collecting info.

Sadly I don't have a before/after image set for this, Eli seems incredibly shy about showing his own face, unlike other similar internet crazies.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Apr 8, 2018)

What does he/she look like? Any before and afters


----------



## Iron Lady (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, I never expected to have hope on an abused trans before, but there's a first for everything. First of all, the OP need spoilers like, everywhere. Either dumb em all on a big one and start to categorize the lol moments, or have a bunch that make a point stand out. Dox should also be under some spoilers, just to make it easier. Also, unless the family is equally excepcional, there's no need to know 'bout them. While the images are a way to get us to portray the insanity of this person, just like @Prussian Blue said above, some personal images would be nice. Does he has a facebook? If he does, link and an archived version would be nice. Also, I understand not all lolcows are complete failures, but if you are gonna reference his art, at least give EXAMPLES.

OP needs a lot of work, since it mostly images anyway. There's zero background of the person, images of petty squabbles with someone probably saner, and you give no reason as to WHY this person is worthy, beside the numerous lolcows that it seems to be connected to. Unless more and actually interesting information can be edited into the OP, i'm not seeing a lolcow. I am, however, keeping my hopes up just because of others around it.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 8, 2018)

Cathy Brennan wins yet another point.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 9, 2018)

@Jaimas @GethN7 a troon called Toni Rocca replaced Matt Conn as leadership for Midboss and GaymerX. Rocca has been shitcanned almost immediately after allegations of rapey behavior. He would try to blackmail them by calling them "transphobes" and apparently was a menace to furries, he would not take no for an answer and was "aggressively pursuing" furry ass.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 9, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> @Jaimas @GethN7 a troon called Toni Rocca replaced Matt Conn as leadership for Midboss and GaymerX. Rocca has been shitcanned almost immediately after allegations of rapey behavior. He would try to blackmail them by calling them "transphobes" and apparently was a menace to furries, he would not take no for an answer and was "aggressively pursuing" furry ass.
> 
> View attachment 422822
> View attachment 422823
> View attachment 422824



Knew that name sounded familiar. Found 'em in the Autism War Archive.

https://twitter.com/tonitonirocca

Member of the Norasphere.
Constantly whines about cis people and terfs.
Multiple CON connections, including Zoe Quinn.
Worked at GaymerX for several years prior to Promotion.

Has conservatively about four years worth of Gamergate sperging, literally from the moment it happened.


----------



## Hodor (Apr 19, 2018)

Jaimas said:


> Knew that name sounded familiar. Found 'em in the Autism War Archive.
> 
> https://twitter.com/tonitonirocca
> 
> ...


Rocca caught the Great Autism Machine's notice for a sec in 2014 for using the GaymerX kickstarter account to donate to their their gay furry dating sim about bears. I don't have the screencaps or anything anymore tho.


----------



## MangoStickyRice (May 3, 2018)

Why exactly do y'all always want to release the legal name of trans women? I can see the reasons why...but it's also kinda a bummer that these people who just want to live as who they are have to be reminded that they're really just deluded.


----------



## Ruin (May 3, 2018)

MangoStickyRice said:


> Why exactly do y'all always want to release the legal name of trans women? I can see the reasons why...but it's also kinda a bummer that these people who just want to live as who they are have to be reminded that they're really just deluded.



Because we're Nazi terfs who literally shoa over 9000 transwomen daily. Do you even Kiwifarms?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 3, 2018)

I'm pretty sure no-one who "just wants to live as who they are" has ever ended up on Kiwi Farms. We are all about the over-sharers, the exhibitionists, the grifters and the assholes. Peaceable, clean-living transsexuals are boring.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2018)

Crosspost from the Clawshrimpy thread. Meet Greg Marsh aka  "Jasmine"







He is able to take photos and use Twitter, yet claims he can't "afford" to shave.






Spoiler






















"help i cant stay awake on just water"







He told someone to kill him so he wouldn't starve to death because he can't "do the fucking dishes."












Unsurprisingly, he's been out of work since 2015 and is trying to get the Australian government to give him a tugboat. http://archive.md/mXwjn


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 5, 2018)

MangoStickyRice said:


> Why exactly do y'all always want to release the legal name of trans women? I can see the reasons why...but it's also kinda a bummer that these people who just want to live as who they are have to be reminded that they're really just deluded.


This is a strange argument to me. Delusion is not healthy. If you're trans, then the belief that you can just draw a line and say "nothing from before I came out counts" frankly makes me question the motivation for coming out. Indeed, with a lot of the people who get threads here, a not particularly in-depth investigation often reveals a shady past. Even in cases where there isn't a shady past, trying to pretend that your old life doesn't count is just storing up problems for later when they realise that for all the "look how cute I am" selfies, they're still the same miserable dudes they were before they put on a dress and turned their fetishes into a full-time thing. You can't run away from yourself. And we see this time and time again - people who were miserable before they trooned out and are even more miserable now.

And not to virtue signal, but if someone has a shady past - say, they're a pedophile or a wife-beater or a grifter - isn't that something people should know? Someone who accepts their past mistakes is someone who may reform. Someone who says, "Oh no, that wasn't really me," is not expressing regret, they're just trying to wipe the slate clean in the hope that next time, they won't get caught.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 17, 2018)

MangoStickyRice said:


> Why exactly do y'all always want to release the legal name of trans women? I can see the reasons why...but it's also kinda a bummer that these people who just want to live as who they are have to be reminded that they're really just deluded.



Most of the time when I want a legal name its because I suspect they've done some shady shit that contributes to the lolcow factor.

The other times is to make them mad because its funny.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 30, 2018)

So many members of the rat king have 'lewd' accounts, do chaturbate or shitty attempts at porn.  Why?  They claim autogynephilia isn't a thing, but if that's true, why didn't they do all the lewds when they were men?  I'm curious as to why so many of the rat king do this sort of thing.  Especially when most of them are hideous.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 2, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> So many members of the rat king have 'lewd' accounts, do chaturbate or shitty attempts at porn.  Why?  They claim autogynephilia isn't a thing, but if that's true, why didn't they do all the lewds when they were men?  I'm curious as to why so many of the rat king do this sort of thing.  Especially when most of them are hideous.


Because they rat king are perverts with a specific fetish, who also embody that fetish. Bonus points for calling themselves “sex workers” which gives them more oppression points. Validation from posting selfies on twitter from other perverts (even Titty Tim’s videos in his filthy spider web filled basement get views). And they can “work” from home as they are often shut ins who rarely know how to drive. So why didn’t they do it when they were men? They were busy masturbating to other twitter trannies before they became one.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 11, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> So many members of the rat king have 'lewd' accounts, do chaturbate or shitty attempts at porn.  Why?  They claim autogynephilia isn't a thing, but if that's true, why didn't they do all the lewds when they were men?  I'm curious as to why so many of the rat king do this sort of thing.  Especially when most of them are hideous.



Well, if you look good it can be a decent little amount of money without much effort, as well as a confidence boost. I don't know why ugly ones do it, tho, no one wants to see that shit


----------



## repentance (Jun 11, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Crosspost from the Clawshrimpy thread. Meet Greg Marsh aka  "Jasmine"
> View attachment 442101
> View attachment 442100
> He is able to take photos and use Twitter, yet claims he can't "afford" to shave.
> ...



Boy do I have some bad news for this person if they're expecting to get a huge lump sum payment if they're granted DSP.

There are also plenty of options for getting more food and/or better food for the same amount as he's spending on crap takeaway, starting with Meals on Wheels.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 12, 2018)

Why do so many of these troons think we want to drive them to suicide? I don't know about the rest of you, but if I wanted any of them to kill themselves, I'd just straight up tell them to kill themselves. Have you seen me tell any of them to kill themselves? I rest my case.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 12, 2018)

Some RRRREEE and lies regarding Ryan Segin, the 20-year-old man who got arrested after attempting to douse a flag in paint thinner or whatever, while dressed up like an "antifa" thug in the middle of a crowd at Philly Pride.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Some RRRREEE and lies regarding Ryan Segin, the 20-year-old man who got arrested after attempting to douse a flag in paint thinner or whatever, while dressed up like an "antifa" thug in the middle of a crowd at Philly Pride.



If it’s absolutely guaranteed you’ll be murdered by the cops if you get arrested, and then taken to jail to be raped and then murdered again and then raped, maybe you shouldn’t set fires in front of the police.


----------



## D.Va (Jun 13, 2018)

Seeing 'ze' actually being used in a sentence it looks like they're trying to make fun of French people

I had a quick scroll through of Samantha's Twitter and there's so much undirected anger.  I thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 13, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Why do so many of these troons think we want to drive them to suicide? I don't know about the rest of you, but if I wanted any of them to kill themselves, I'd just straight up tell them to kill themselves. Have you seen me tell any of them to kill themselves? I rest my case.



Due to the high suicide rate in transgender populations (40-50%), anything less than unquestioning affirmation will make them suicidal. Or so the logic goes. It's a way for them to take themselves hostage.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jun 13, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Due to the high suicide rate in transgender populations (40-50%), anything less than unquestioning affirmation will make them suicidal. Or so the logic goes. It's a way for them to take themselves hostage.



Not even former slaves and jews who lived trough the Holocaust have a suicide rate that high.

Either the trans suicide statistic is completely made up or trans is a symptom of various mental illnesses and transitioning and cutting off your genitals isn't a cure. The statistic is even HIGHER after transition.

Most likely it's both.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 13, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Due to the high suicide rate in transgender populations (40-50%), anything less than unquestioning affirmation will make them suicidal. Or so the logic goes. It's a way for them to take themselves hostage.



I’ve never seen a stat that high for the suicide rate of trans people, only a rate that high when they’ve asked if they’ve ever thought about suicide. The stat is high for “attempted suicide” but we’ve all seen how troons attempt suicide, it’s just attention seeking device for many. 

We see every day a lot of people with various mental illnesses who latch on to being trans as a solution to all their problems.

In the ratking I think the ppl with gender dsyphoria is low but ppl with BPD and autogenphelia is very high.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 13, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’ve never seen a stat that high for the suicide rate of trans people, only a rate that high when they’ve asked if they’ve ever thought about suicide. The stat is high for “attempted suicide” but we’ve all seen how troons attempt suicide, it’s just attention seeking device for many.
> 
> We see every day a lot of people with various mental illnesses who latch on to being trans as a solution to all their problems.
> 
> In the ratking I think the ppl with gender dsyphoria is low but ppl with BPD and autogenphelia is very high.


What’s telling is that in almost every case, they adopt a whole new persona (usually a slutty teenage girl) to go with the gender they’ve supposedly had all along. So the question is, what kind of person is willing to destroy their entire identity? Answer, someone who feels their life is too shitty to continue. It’s no wonder such people also think of suicide, trooning out is already what we might term a “soft suicide.”


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 13, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What’s telling is that in almost every case, they adopt a whole new persona (usually a slutty teenage girl) to go with the gender they’ve supposedly had all along. So the question is, what kind of person is willing to destroy their entire identity? Answer, someone who feels their life is too shitty to continue. It’s no wonder such people also think of suicide, trooning out is already what we might term a “soft suicide.”



Tellingly, these mentally ill individuals also came up with the cultic concept of a "deadname," a magical talisman that instantly causes them to kill themselves if uttered.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 14, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> What’s telling is that in almost every case, they adopt a whole new persona (usually a slutty teenage girl) to go with the gender they’ve supposedly had all along. So the question is, what kind of person is willing to destroy their entire identity? Answer, someone who feels their life is too shitty to continue. It’s no wonder such people also think of suicide, trooning out is already what we might term a “soft suicide.”



I see this a lot from ex-trans/desistors. There's subtle but tremendous social pressure for boys and girls to look and behave a certain way. The way they cope with this pressure is to not be a boy or a girl, as the case may be. This is why so many troons are unattractive social outcasts.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 19, 2018)

The rat king is chimping out about Jesse Singal again.
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/07/when-a-child-says-shes-trans/561749/


Spoiler











"I've never seen a journalist or writer be accused in negative, antagonistic terms of "being obsessed" with something until you wrote this."


"He has a long history of dehumanizing us and spreading misinformation"

"Jesse had no right writing this article in the first place."



 

 
 
lol


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 19, 2018)

The comments section is a delight. I love it when normies call hysterical troons out on their shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2018)

All this insane, demented snarling does is make me admire Jesse Singal.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 23, 2018)

They spent over two hours screeching and attacking someone on Twitter for stating the real reason why Chloe Sagal ended up committing suicide (untreated mental illnesses coupled with being exiled from the Portland trans community and rendered homeless).


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 30, 2018)

very scared rn


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 30, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> very scared rn


Brah, the only thing that's ending here is your hairline.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 30, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> very scared rn


I want one. Let me know when you get here. PS I probably don’t live in the same country as you, hope that is okay.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jul 1, 2018)

As a roving party of lesbian sleeping games and pillow fights, I will pay for first class airfare for any troon who wishes to dispense justice on a Kiwi providing they can actually produce documentation that their fucked up make believe name is on their passport.


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 1, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> very scared rn


When we get our sick new shirts delivered it’ll be easier to find the farmers who actually leave the house.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jul 2, 2018)

Is that Elliott person wearing Groucho glasses?  I am honestly asking because it legit looks like it


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2018)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I want one. Let me know when you get here. PS I probably don’t live in the same country as you, hope that is okay.



What's he going to do, beat you to death with his giant hooknose?


----------



## Ruin (Jul 4, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> very scared rn



Hagraven kin.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 12, 2018)

not a fetish, guys
https://archive.fo/VuWtE


----------



## Education Lottery (Jul 12, 2018)

CatParty said:


> not a fetish, guys
> https://archive.fo/VuWtE
> 
> View attachment 493962 View attachment 493963 View attachment 493964 View attachment 493965


Bathroom laws were a mistake.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jul 25, 2018)

in the Army, there's a term for men who falsely claim to have served in the military to impress people
actually, there are many terms, but the most polite one is "walt" - after Walter Mitty, the title character of James Thurber's book "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" (1941)
"walt" can be used either as a noun or as a verb - the subject is discussed in much more detail at ARRSEpedia

ratkings and troons are basically pathetic men who are attempting to walt as women, and do an even more half-arsed job than most military walts


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 29, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


>


Spotted this dude's brother at brony con.


CatParty said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 29, 2018)

break these cuffs said:


> Spotted this dude's brother at brony con.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troony Con 2018


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 31, 2018)

Does anyone remember the absolutely ancient troon lolcow that had a website with a bizarre webcomic about how one of their friends refused to code a video game for them? This was circa early 2000s or earlier and I think the URL for the site was something really simple like "trans.org."


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 31, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Does anyone remember the absolutely ancient troon lolcow that had a website with a bizarre webcomic about how one of their friends refused to code a video game for them? This was circa early 2000s or earlier and I think the URL for the site was something really simple like "trans.org."


Yeah, that would be the notorious Jennifer Diane Reitz. I never followed that closely, but IIRC she later came to regret transitioning after creating a how-to guide to tricking doctors into giving you the chop. The comic was actually about her husband.


----------



## Next Task (Jul 31, 2018)

I only remember Jennifer Diane Reitz from the original 'Your Webcomic is Bad and You Should Feel Bad' website. She drew her self-image as a sort of gelatinous blob, and that specific comic was her basically writing out exactly how her husband (or main partner - of course she was poly) should grovel and apologise and beg for forgiveness from her for the crime of not doing exactly what she wanted when she wanted it at all times - specifically, with a game or something. It was very cringey.

I think her comic was called Pastel Defender Heliotrope? Or some three random words together - the comic guy made fun of its name by choosing three random words for the title each time he mentioned it, so that might have just been his parody name for it.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jul 31, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Does anyone remember the absolutely ancient troon lolcow that had a website with a bizarre webcomic about how one of their friends refused to code a video game for them? This was circa early 2000s or earlier and I think the URL for the site was something really simple like "trans.org."


The website is transexual.org, by the looks of it. The soyboys over at RationalWiki have a rather critical page on it, which says a lot.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 1, 2018)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 508729


True. Autistic trans kids need to be allowed to be their true selves in order to thrive. You know, like Terra, Nina or Phil.


----------



## ZG 241 (Aug 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> What's he going to do, beat you to death with his giant hooknose?



Hack you to death with his giant beak nose. Gene splicing has gone too far. These troons want to look like birds of paradise, but instead they end up looking like something from a Bosch painting about hell.



Tragi-Chan said:


> she later came to regret transitioning after creating a how-to guide to tricking doctors into giving you the chop.



Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Wallace (Aug 1, 2018)

Next Task said:


> I only remember Jennifer Diane Reitz from the original 'Your Webcomic is Bad and You Should Feel Bad' website. She drew her self-image as a sort of gelatinous blob, and that specific comic was her basically writing out exactly how her husband (or main partner - of course she was poly) should grovel and apologise and beg for forgiveness from her for the crime of not doing exactly what she wanted when she wanted it at all times - specifically, with a game or something. It was very cringey.
> 
> I think her comic was called Pastel Defender Heliotrope? Or some three random words together - the comic guy made fun of its name by choosing three random words for the title each time he mentioned it, so that might have just been his parody name for it.



BadWebcomicsWiki has several of his projects: Pastel Defender Heliotrope, Unicorn Jelly, and To Save Her. She's also on ED.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Aug 2, 2018)

Next Task said:


> I think her comic was called Pastel Defender Heliotrope? Or some three random words together - the comic guy made fun of its name by choosing three random words for the title each time he mentioned it, so that might have just been his parody name for it.



I read the whole thing once - it was like a car crash, in that it was quite compelling in an utterly insane and horrific kind of way
it was like a poorly-drawn manga scripted by Philip K. Dick, Steve Aylett and Stephen Hawking, if all three of them had suffered severe strokes


----------



## soryu (Aug 12, 2018)

Has anybody else checked out the website them.? A couple cows have written for them like Katelyn Burns.


----------



## D.Va (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah. I've read more than a few articles to not bother clicking links to it anymore. It's a subsidiary of Condé Nast, and some articles link to Teen Vogue, so you can draw some conclusions on the target audience.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 12, 2018)

soryu said:


> Has anybody else checked out the website them.? A couple cows have written for them like Katelyn Burns.



This website is crap. They recently whined about how not dating trans people makes them mentally ill (!!).

https://www.them.us/story/cis-trans-dating



> Romantic relationships are one of the most important sources of social support for adults. The fact that most cis people would not consider trans people as potential dating partners is yet another serious risk factor for increased psychological and physical health problems among the trans population.



Note how other people are only sources of support for trans people. The narcissism is over 9000.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 13, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> This website is crap. They recently whined about how not dating trans people makes them mentally ill (!!).
> 
> https://www.them.us/story/cis-trans-dating
> 
> ...



That's pure incel shit.  You're not entitled to anyone's affection or romantic interest.  At all.  Period.  If you want that try not being completely fucking repulsive.


----------



## Education Lottery (Aug 14, 2018)

They could...
Y'know...
*Date one another?*
But ah, yes; that validation is a huge factor in literally not dying.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 14, 2018)

Discobiscuits said:


> They could...
> Y'know...
> *Date one another?*
> But ah, yes; that validation is a huge factor in literally not dying.



According to the study not even trans people want to date other trans.
Only a minority wants it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> According to the study not even trans people want to date other trans.
> Only a minority wants it.


You do get that prison-gay thing where troons date other troons because it’s the only way they’re ever getting laid ever again.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2018)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> According to the study not even trans people want to date other trans.
> Only a minority wants it.



So those fucking perverts fetishize and objectify cis people.

For shame!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 29, 2018)

Discobiscuits said:


> They could...
> Y'know...
> *Date one another?*
> But ah, yes; that validation is a huge factor in literally not dying.



The common response to that is that a lot already do date each other. And honestly its true.

But if an internet troon is loony enough it usually doesn't last very long unless the poor SO has Stockholm Syndrome. Not counting happily married cows like Zinnia who seems to have been with her wifey and side chick for a few years a piece.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## MG 620 (Sep 1, 2018)

soryu said:


> Has anybody else checked out the website them.? A couple cows have written for them like Katelyn Burns.



"Yes, Trans Women Can Breastfeed — Here's How

Three trans women share their personal experiences with inducing lactation and breastfeeding."


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 1, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> "Yes, Trans Women Can Breastfeed — Here's How
> 
> Three trans women share their personal experiences with inducing lactation and breastfeeding."



How to make your child ill with gross man-milk.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> "Yes, Trans Women Can Breastfeed — Here's How
> 
> Three trans women share their personal experiences with inducing lactation and breastfeeding."



"Small children getting rammed into hairy man boobs while they jack off" and this somehow is okay in [current year].


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 10, 2018)

Jesse Singal is once again complaining about rat king Twitter behavior as they spread lies for others to repeat. http://archive.md/S9rIx


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Jesse Singal is once again complaining about rat king Twitter behavior as they spread lies for others to repeat. http://archive.md/S9rIx



Anyone who's looked at any of the rat king threads have seen this time and again.


troon makes up outrageous lie
proof of lie is presented
troon screams persecution and makes up even more outrageous lie

It's so rote it's like a law of physics.  Dogs bark.  Fish swim.  Troons lie.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Jesse Singal is once again complaining about rat king Twitter behavior as they spread lies for others to repeat. http://archive.md/S9rIx


He made the mistake of trying to be fair to the (cluster B) personality disordered.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 10, 2018)

sperginity said:


> He made the mistake of trying to be fair to the (cluster B) personality disordered.



This is why you never let SJW types slither into your DMs or whatever they call it.  They want to get stuff out of the public view so they can make up lies about what happened then scream persecution if you defend yourself by actually disclosing the communications.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 10, 2018)

These people have been harassing this man for years on end, and claim GG is a harassment mob, while also being mad when you call them the woke gamergate.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 13, 2018)

"jaythenerdkid", aka Aamina Khan, is a 29 year old living at home, self described "enby".  She presents as a woman in dress and appearance, so for this post I'll use she/her.

Aamina is probably most famous on the farms for her crossover earlier this year with Brianna Wu, in which she accused Wu of "digital voyeurism" after Wu followed her account and only liked the sexy pics but didn't interact with Aamina otherwise.  Aamina, promising cow that she is, blew it completely out of proportion (how does one stalk a public twitter anyways?) and eventually the discussion devolved to comparing twitter (you can't make this up) to sitting down at a restaurant and how like at a restaurant you're in a public space but it's rude to shout at the table across the way or engage them in conversation.

Since then I've made Khan a daily follow on twitter and read quite a few of her blog entries and pretty well fleshed out her online history and presence.

Like most cows, fiction and fantasy are interwoven in her personal history and it can be difficult to make sense of.  For example, Aamina claims time and time again, (like here) that she was raised in a strict, traditional Muslim family.  But she also claims that she spent 13 years in Catholic schools.  Now plenty of muslims go to catholic schools (usually a pretty good education) but in Aamina's case it's hard to square her "strict muslim upbringing" with 13 years of catholic school.  It seems likely that her family is quite a bit more secular than needed for her "muslim queer enby SJW" persona and she simply ramped up the oppression points when needed.

But compared to her history of just making up spouses, the religious stuff is nothing.  In 2015, in a post on her blog about depression, she claims to be married "to her husband" who brings her everything she needs when she's depressed.

Fast forward to late 2018, three years later, she now claims that (again, no pictures) her "fiance" brought her bread as a gift for finishing the production of a play she was in.  The mysterious mystery man makes an appearance earlier this year when she was "taking sexy pictures" for him in bed.

There's a lot more stuff on her "strict muslim upbringing" that led to her being kicked out of her house and being estranged from dad.  You can read about it on her blog.  

As best I can tell her present situation involves going to school part time in Australia (at 29) and living at home with her mother.  It appears they are comfortably middle class and Aamina does not work.  Most of her days are filled with tweetstorms and complaints about mental illness or random oddball mentions to her fiance that is never ever pictured.

Her IG
Her Twitter
Her Blog

If there's interest in Aaminah I'll archive the links and keep updating this post.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 15, 2018)

MMORPG guilds are unfair because people don't want to play with men claiming they are "girls"
 
 
 
The post that caused this claims to recall exactly what was said 6~ years ago when Mists of Pandaria was out, and she claims she has PTSD from getting told she "is bad" in World of Warcraft. https://calligraphywow.wordpress.com/2018/09/14/good-enough/


----------



## repentance (Sep 15, 2018)

thejackal said:


> "jaythenerdkid", aka Aamina Khan, is a 29 year old living at home, self described "enby".  She presents as a woman in dress and appearance, so for this post I'll use she/her.



With short hair, she pulls off the enby/androgynous thing better than most of our enby cows - I'll give her that much.

Her May 20 blog post suggests she has a job.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Sep 16, 2018)

Found in the Timothy Whitbeck thread

https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1040791760564379648 (https://archive.md/obgT4)


 
His mentions are full of troons openly admitting to wanting to rape passed out women (and a random dick pic) and the guy in question, while more passing than a lot of other troons, is an e-begging amateur porn star whose tweets are about his sexual escapades/fantasies and communism 95 % respectively 5 % of the time.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> Found in the Timothy Whitbeck thread
> 
> https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1040791760564379648 (https://archive.md/obgT4)
> View attachment 542390
> His mentions are full of troons openly admitting to wanting to rape passed out women (and a random dick pic) and the guy in question, while more passing than a lot of other troons, is an e-begging amateur porn star whose tweets are about his sexual escapades/fantasies and communism 95 % respectively 5 % of the time.



And they have the gall to claim they aren't misogynistic incel perverts and that terves aren't 100% right about them being a menace to real women.


----------



## thejackal (Sep 18, 2018)

repentance said:


> With short hair, she pulls off the enby/androgynous thing better than most of our enby cows - I'll give her that much.
> 
> Her May 20 blog post suggests she has a job.



That post also suggests that her husband is sleeping at her mom's house, in her bedroom, with her.  This person has never been pictured and Khan is not shy about sharing things on IG and twitter in intimate settings.  She posts a selfie of her in bed, (with the geometric pattern covers) almost daily, the almost certainly fictional husband is never, ever pictured.  You'd think such an intimate thing would be proudly shared online, but the best she can do is pose with bread and say he gave it to her for completing her play.

She's completely insane and is probably incapable of holding down any job.  I wish she would have interacted with Wu more, that would have been an epic thread of bullshit.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 27, 2018)

@zedkissed60 and I would like to introduce David Michael LaFleur, "she/her - trans- pudgy - lesbiab - eternal barista - 28 I like bugs and nature! furry af. a sticky baby" https://twitter.com/junebyot http://archive.fo/2RHmV


I got vides of Anthony "TrannyClub" Cancelliere after looking at David's GoFundMe; David claimed his dad was evicting him and he ended up living there for a little over 6 months after, similar to the story Anthony told.


Spoiler



http://archive.fo/LSn7t

David used to use "mosswyrm" and "salamandersamba" as his Twitter handle.



David also has a locked "AD" account with a World of Warcraft gnome as the avatar. https://twitter.com/BunnyDeerbird http://archive.md/jxAsj It was previously "slutwyrm."






David is an autogynephile.

David had his name changed and his troon name is Junebug Étoile Maricopa or Junebug Étoile Moss.


David's pinned tweet reveals he is yet another ebegging autogynephile, this one successfully grifted $2,500, allegedly because his dad was kicking him out of the house.  http://archive.md/3CkoY

According to David, his father decided to sell the house he owned, which David was living in, and David claims the father was planning on evicting him, he only had a "few weeks notice" and on March 16th he said he had to move out by April 1st. He claimed he wasn't getting enough hours at work, and was going to ebeg for "moving expenses" and a security deposit, then he said he also needs "money to cover medical expenses, including HRT."


Spoiler



Hey everybody, I'm Junebug! My father has decided to evict me, and sell the house I live in, giving me only a few weeks notice. My work situation isn't the best and hours are hard to come by. I'm asking for help to cover moving expenses, first and last, and a security deposit. I'll also need money to cover medical expenses, including HRT (hormone replacement therapy). Not only that, but I will miss work because of the move. As of now I've only been given until April 1st, so donations before then would be amazing. If I get an extension, I'll update this to reflect that. Anything you could donate would be an immense relief, and a lot of weight off my shoulders. Even if you can't donate, feel free to share this if you feel comfortable doing so. Thank you all so much for reading this far, and I really do appreciate any help.




On Twitter he claimed he was moving to Portland, Maine, on March 17th. This would turn out to be untrue.

We'll take a look at the updates. He apparently is rat kinged to some troons with disposable income as the first update from sometime in March says he had made half of the $2,500 already.

On March 26th he wished he "produced content" and was successful instead of "teetering on the edge of homelessness." He was "terrified" the landlord would physically force him out.

Supposedly his dad told him he had to move out "soon," which he took as meaning he had more time.

This was followed by a "renewed sense of urgency" as the dad confirmed he was going to pursue the legal eviction.

He mentions someone named Isaac in this update, and he later calls Isaac his roommate, so this may be the straw that broke the camel's back for the father if he wasn't aware David had someone else living there.


http://archive.md/nexkt

Looking at Isaac's tweets shows they apparently did not even bother to look for apartments until April 14th, nearly a month after they got the news they would be getting evicted.

In April, David again claimed he was moving to Portland, Maine.

His dad got remarried and David didn't go because his dad refused to let him show up in a dress and make up. I should note that all of these tweets are heavily sandwiched in between typical rat king/autogynephile Twitter behavior such as Timmying at Twitter troons.



The final update looks to be from sometime in May and confirms that Isaac was his "roommate" and claimed that they had found an apartment and just the cost of moving to it would be $2,550, which of course these two adults couldn't get in the 2~ months they had known they would need to move, so it was up to internet randos to foot the entire cost.

We can see on Isaac's timeline that on May 10th he said they had submitted an apartment application, and for some reason they kept looking for apartments in Maine, which would be several hours of travel each way.

Doing the same search on David's shows they were still looking at apartments on May 18th and by June 8th he was pleading into the void and hoping they got an apartment soon. He was getting "free lodging" and complaining about it.

David's origin story: teenage homosexuality, hentai, and furry porn.


On May 22nd, David said he would be "effectively homeless starting Saturday" and said his dad was going to turn off the power if he wasn't out by May 26th. David said his little sister was also living there (she appears to be college aged and going to a Rhode Island university). I believe his mom lives there too based off how often he tweets about her, and possibly the stepfather, so the whole "dad selling the house" story may be untrue.

"There was definitely a major choice somewhere along the line that I made that just kinda ruined everything" 

David began to complain in early June that he was out in the suburbs and sperging out because "there's nothing to do and [he] can't drive." David, 28 years old, also melted down about losing his "home" and of not being able to have his own place to "build a life with someone."



He also complained that the house was so small he had to "hear people sing Disney songs."

Isaac seems to have gone back to his parent's house or something by early June, and they were both trying to find someplace for just David to go.


David complained on June 12th that he hated the house he was staying in and it had a "roach-infested microwave."


"Why can't you just give someone a home?"

By June 20th, David said they had been to Maine "several times looking for an apartment" and on July 7th he complained that he was "so close to having an apartment."

On June 29th, David said he would be "homeless" forever and his lack of a credit history was proving to be a detriment.

David bought his name change in July.


He kept chasing trannies and getting "ghosted."




On July 27th, David still did not have a "permanent place to live."

On August 1st, David was once again hoping into the void that he was approved for a room.

David was living with his mom as he mentioned interactions with her quite often in August.

David confirms he is just a gross autogynephile with a tranny fetish.




He was still getting "ghosted"

It's unclear where all the money that David panhandled had gone since he had yet to actually move out (and David does not seem to have tweeted about it at all), and coincidentally Isaac went on a big solo trip to California and then to Japan. I don't think there's proof the money sent to David ended up going to Isaac for this (as surely David would want to go too), but we can see that Isaac had thousands of dollars available to go weeabooing across the world and yet they had not managed to secure an apartment after months of searching. If the TrannyClub and others can find a place despite who they are, how fucked up is David?



A bit over half a year since David claimed he was getting evicted, he finally moved out.

"moving for the first time in like 18 years"




There was no updates to the GoFundMe since May, not even to announce he had finally moved out. From the outside looking in it definitely looks like there's a bit of flim-flam going on here, if David's dad was really evicting him as he claimed, would he have still been there 6 months later? We also don't know what the status is of the mom, sister, and step-dad which seem to have all been staying there, since David claimed his dad was evicting him solely to sell the place.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Sep 27, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> @zedkissed60 and I would like to introduce David Michael LaFleur, "she/her - trans- pudgy - lesbiab - eternal barista - 28 I like bugs and nature! furry af. a sticky baby" https://twitter.com/junebyot http://archive.fo/2RHmV
> View attachment 551638
> View attachment 551750
> I got vides of Anthony "TrannyClub" Cancelliere after looking at David's GoFundMe; David claimed his dad was evicting him and he ended up living there for a little over 6 months after, similar to the story Anthony told.
> ...


I feel like this could be thread worthy.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Oct 9, 2018)

CatParty said:


> not a fetish, guys
> https://archive.fo/VuWtE
> 
> View attachment 493962 View attachment 493963 View attachment 493964 View attachment 493965



That gas station girl post is one of the worst things I've read on the internet;  the forced eye contact, the touching, the plans to go back later and learn more about her, the willingness to interact with a stranger's bodily fluids including pissing and jizzing all over them - ugh.  I hope it was some old STD infected crackwhore using her favorite gas station bathroom and not this poor girl's, but he was probably right.  (Sigh) I've read tons of disgusting shit and this really rubbed me the wrong way, so to speak.  (!) 

There is no fucking way this person isn't a rapist. Gas station girl, RUN!


----------



## Kylie Raina (Oct 20, 2018)

I hate how rat kings use their status as trannies to victimize themselves and basically make sure anyone who calls them out is shamed



Hellfire said:


> @zedkissed60 and I would like to introduce David Michael LaFleur, "she/her - trans- pudgy - lesbiab - eternal barista - 28 I like bugs and nature! furry af. a sticky baby" https://twitter.com/junebyot http://archive.fo/2RHmV
> View attachment 551638
> View attachment 551750
> I got vides of Anthony "TrannyClub" Cancelliere after looking at David's GoFundMe; David claimed his dad was evicting him and he ended up living there for a little over 6 months after, similar to the story Anthony told.
> ...


Another e-begger? And a tranny? Oh boy, the whole package


----------



## Dee Price (Oct 22, 2018)

Kylie Raina said:


> I hate how rat kings use their status as trannies to victimize themselves and basically make sure anyone who calls them out is shamed
> 
> 
> Another e-begger? And a tranny? Oh boy, the whole package


well bitch let them have equal right to employment and medical insursance for the  nearly 100,000 dollar price of transition. 
oh and learn the real medical reason in the links bitch.
https://youtu.be/LOY3QH_jOtE?t=1h23m51s <<< that is STANFORD UNIVERSITY 

BELOW A LIST OF THE US NATIONAL LIBRARY OF MEDICINE STUDY ABSTRACTS

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10843193
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24391851
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25375171
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21195418
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21094885
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3402034/ 
https://lizdaybyday.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/mtf_brain_scan_differences.png 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4261554/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20646177
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26556015



Ambivalenz said:


> Nawh, "A Dubious Pronoun" is an oldie. Goes by the name of Heather McNamara and is one of Zinnia´s "wives" (legally or not, I don´t know). There is some info scattered in the ZJ thread, mostly by @chimpburgers, but certainly needs some digging to collect the individual bits and pieces we already have, or if there is something newsworthy as of late. I dont think we paid all that much attention to her, since we had already Zack.


zennia jones  lol yea they do not go by science and are spreading tumblr views  even though they try to use science they distort the studies.



pozilei said:


> This shit is getting crazier by the day.
> 
> Not too long ago it was all about sex and gender being two different things. Sex is the chromosomes and bits you were born with, gender is the societal norms that come with the sexes. Those are changeable through the generations, different cultures, classes, ethnicity, religions etc. So I can sort of get behind someone being born male/female but feeling the different gender.
> 
> But they're really going for the biology bit now. So hey, fuck it! Lets all drink some kool aid with a splash of cyanide to celebrate that biology is bullshit and surely if we just believe in it hard enough the poison can't kill us because the medical world lied to us about poison being bad for you for far too long.



No that is not how it works.  and yes sex and gender are two different things  sex is the crotch and gender is the brain.   you see to understand you have to have a medical background and know to research a medical condition before saying something stupid.  So here is the BIOLOGY of TRANS

https://youtu.be/LOY3QH_jOtE?t=1h23m51s <<< that is STANFORD UNIVERSITY 

BELOW A LIST OF THE US NATIONAL LIBRARY OF MEDICINE STUDY ABSTRACTS

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10843193
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24391851
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25375171
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21195418
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21094885
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3402034/ 
https://lizdaybyday.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/mtf_brain_scan_differences.png 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4261554/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20646177
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26556015


----------



## Randall Fragg (Oct 22, 2018)

EDIT: @Dee Price has been banned from this thread. He already has one. Do not respond to him.


----------



## Kylie Raina (Oct 22, 2018)

Dee Price said:


> well bitch let them have equal right to employment and medical insursance for the  nearly 100,000 dollar price of transition.
> oh and learn the real medical reason in the links bitch.
> https://youtu.be/LOY3QH_jOtE?t=1h23m51s <<< that is STANFORD UNIVERSITY
> 
> ...


I never said that trans people shouldnt have equal rights or that theyre all bad. Rat kings are members of the trans community who use their status as a way to garner sympathy and paint themselves as a victim. I know that there is a real medical reason (gender dysphoria) and i dont deny that. I can see how you saw my post as attacking but i was strictly referring to rat kings and not all members of the community. I apologize for coming off as attacking to you


----------



## knightlautrec (Oct 30, 2018)

CatParty said:


> not a fetish, guys
> https://archive.fo/VuWtE
> 
> View attachment 493962 View attachment 493963 View attachment 493964 View attachment 493965



Wtf. This has put me off changing my tampons and pads in public. I don't want some fucking weirdo smearing my blood on their dick and jerking to it. And women don't want to share bathrooms with these freaks? I wonder why...


----------



## Alekto (Nov 3, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> @zedkissed60 and I would like to introduce David Michael LaFleur, "she/her - trans- pudgy - lesbiab - eternal barista - 28 I like bugs and nature! furry af. a sticky baby"



Reading this gave me the  sinking feeling your lolcow might be into crushing videos, which are some of the nastiest craziest things around. Basically,  dudes get off to women in high heels stomping  on insects. The many references to "bugs" especially in the username  implies that possibility. That fetish is too disgusting for me to research if your cow is involved, someone braver?


----------



## Faggot Gift (Nov 10, 2018)

Alekto said:


> Reading this gave me the  sinking feeling your lolcow might be into crushing videos, which are some of the nastiest craziest things around. Basically,  dudes get off to women in high heels stomping  on insects. The many references to "bugs" especially in the username  implies that possibility. That fetish is too disgusting for me to research if your cow is involved, someone braver?



I thought crushing videos mainly involved puppies and kittens. Some of the zoosadism guys were into that shit.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Nov 11, 2018)

Faggot Gift said:


> I thought crushing videos mainly involved puppies and kittens. Some of the zoosadism guys were into that shit.



Crush fetishes can also involve animals such as snails, crabs and bugs. The sky's the limit - if you can step on it and it has a pulse, there's someone who probably jerks off to that.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1067764202528493568

https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1067378687518085120


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2018)

I lost IQ points reading this spastic gibberish.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 29, 2018)

ATaxingWoman said:


> https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1067764202528493568View attachment 602916https://twitter.com/BoringNerdyKate/status/1067378687518085120View attachment 602917


This guy needs to put down the baby oil for at least an hour in every waking day.  Doesn't sound like that's going to happen, though.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Dec 4, 2018)

Any chance of someone making a thread about Eli Erlick? She wrote this article about the latest Ariana Grande video being problematic:

https://www.intomore.com/culture/ar...u-next-music-video-is-surprisingly-anti-queer

And that led to rape accusations against her getting dug up:

https://archive.md/mGnUf

https://social-justice-bard.tumblr....llout-post-about-eli-erlick-has-been-floating

The site removed her name from the article and claimed it was in response to death threats.

I'd start a thread myself but I'm not allowed to post threads in this subforum for some reason.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 4, 2018)

The replies section under the tweet about the article is full of people mocking him. You know you've fucked up when even the woke crowd calls you out for being too woke


TheMonkeyMan said:


> I'd start a thread myself but I'm not allowed to post threads in this subforum for some reason.


You have to post your thread in Proving grounds and wait for it to get approved and moved to the right sub-forum


----------



## CervixHammer (Dec 16, 2018)

anybody remember Phil Sandifer?




anti-gamergate sperg, "occultist", Nyberg white-knight, Doctor Who & HP Lovecraft fan.   called childhood a fetish.  wrote a book about gamergate and the alt-right that was also supposed to be some kind of magic(k) spell against gamergate.

are you ready to be completely unsurprised?


Spoiler: PLOT TWIST!








Spoiler: Islamic Content Warning














Spoiler: Thanks for the memories


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Dec 16, 2018)

CervixHammer said:


> are you ready to be completely unsurprised?



Two months until he rapes someone.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 16, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Two months until he rapes someone.



I bet he already did


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 18, 2018)

CatParty said:


> not a fetish, guys
> https://archive.fo/VuWtE
> 
> View attachment 493962 View attachment 493963 View attachment 493964 View attachment 493965


There's 3 groups on fetlife for trannies with a menstruation fetish and combined they have over 1000 members.
https://fetlife.com/groups/11236
https://fetlife.com/groups/73629/
https://fetlife.com/groups/15175/

Here's a female hygiene guide one wrote:





Spoiler









Some of them stick V8 popsicles in their ass to make their periods more realistic.


----------



## Wallace (Dec 18, 2018)

Fangsofjeff said:


> There's 3 groups on fetlife for trannies with a menstruation fetish and combined they have over 1000 members.
> https://fetlife.com/groups/11236
> https://fetlife.com/groups/73629/
> https://fetlife.com/groups/15175/
> ...



:horrifying:

If religion is the opiate of the masses, then social media is crystal meth.


----------



## knightlautrec (Dec 19, 2018)

Fangsofjeff said:


> There's 3 groups on fetlife for trannies with a menstruation fetish and combined they have over 1000 members.
> https://fetlife.com/groups/11236
> https://fetlife.com/groups/73629/
> https://fetlife.com/groups/15175/
> ...



I want to say that this is too much internet for me today but I know this isn't even the worse trannies have to offer. I mean, ass popsicles. Wild.  

I'm fairly sure if they had to deal with periods for 20+ years they wouldn't romanticize it half as much as they do.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 29, 2018)

CervixHammer said:


> anti-gamergate sperg, "occultist", Nyberg white-knight, Doctor Who & HP Lovecraft fan. called childhood a fetish. wrote a book about gamergate and the alt-right that was also supposed to be some kind of magic(k) spell against gamergate.
> 
> are you ready to be completely unsurprised?



It's ALWAYS the most rabidly bizarre and terrifying.

No Phil not everything the Victorians did was a fetish, you sex weirdo.


----------



## Positron (Jan 18, 2019)

Does this person (TransBus_girl) have a thread?  Slingblade draws him to my attention.  Furry, train-bus obsessed autist, follows Zach Antolak and Stephen Symington (Life of Bria)







			
				Sob Story said:
			
		

> Gather around people, I'll tell you a story:
> 
> I've been trans since I could remember... since I could talk I knew I was a girl... when I was eight years old I would have dreams that I would wake up as a girl when I was asleep,  and I was devastated when I woke up to find that I still was a boy, well the poor shadow of a boy which my parents forced me to be...  from about the age of 10, when I was alone in the house, I would borrow my sisters clothes, just so I could feel like myself for half an hour... I always felt sad when I had to put my boy clothes back on... I tried leaving hints, and even out right told my parents that I wanted to be a girl, but I was beaten... The dysphoria completely fucked up my childhood, and school and college studies...
> 
> ...







What else is new:




Who doesn't want to have a piece of this honey?


----------



## queue-anon (Jan 22, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Jesse Singal is once again complaining about rat king Twitter behavior as they spread lies for others to repeat. http://archive.md/S9rIx



Singal screwed up from day one by signaling that he cares if troons hate him, and his continual complaining about their smears is just doubling down.

I don't know if there's any way out of this for him aside from going full conservative and writing for the Federalist.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 22, 2019)

Guess we struck a nerve


----------



## Rei is shit (Feb 10, 2019)

https://twitter.com/AlcoholicLuigi
https://www.patreon.com/PrincessSermons


----------



## LN 910 (Feb 12, 2019)

CervixHammer said:


> anybody remember Phil Sandifer?
> View attachment 616138
> anti-gamergate sperg, "occultist", Nyberg white-knight, Doctor Who & HP Lovecraft fan.   called childhood a fetish.  wrote a book about gamergate and the alt-right that was also supposed to be some kind of magic(k) spell against gamergate.
> 
> ...


This prick shows up all over tv tropes quotes. Why? Also they edited all his old quotes to include his "proper pronouns" quicker than it takes them to fix actual major errors.


----------



## CervixHammer (Feb 12, 2019)

I think the correct answer is that you have autism, Phil.


 

 


Spoiler: it is a mystery





 also it probably has something to do with the sky being blue and things that are on Earth tending to be brown or green, if you're talking about "high" vs "low" aliens/fantasy creatures.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 23, 2019)

Who even thinks this hard about why aliens are green? Who thinks about aliens (a thing that may not exist) as being 
lesser"?

Why?


----------



## Cable 7 (Feb 23, 2019)

This link just got dropped on /cow/


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Mar 1, 2019)

Wasn't sure where else to post this.  #girlslikeus is a seemingly endless source of strange and pity-inducing images.



EDIT: Here, have some more.


----------



## Luxury Elite (Mar 11, 2019)

Tara Seplavy / Todd Seplavy is a troon who races bikes as a "woman" for Foxy Moxy, the same team Rhys McKinnon was on. They may be friends.

For some unknown reason Todd has a large following on his Instagram and Twitter, where he likes to opine about troons in women's sports, and also his "period":







Todd trooned out 3 years ago, despite having a wife and two young kids at home. It must be weird to go through puberty at the same time your dad is developing breasts:







Todd was a mediocre bike racer before he trooned out, but as a "woman" he has done somewhat better, earning a few podiums:







Currently Todd is dating Jesse, another troon in what appears to be a polyamorous relationship. Despite Jesse being a loud and proud "marxist," he somehow found it ok to spend thousands of dollars on facial feminization surgery Before/after:







Todd recently had SRS surgery, which means he can't race bikes for awhile. Not really sure how anyone with an open wound for genitals could ever be comfortable on a bike, but there you have it.





Todd recently quit or was fired from a high-profile job at GT Bikes, and now is looking for success as a sort of troon ambassador of bike racing. One women's cycling blog did a profile on him. Note his t-shirt. Is gender really over, Todd? Or are you another victim of the gender-fueled troon cult?


----------



## Barabbas (Mar 11, 2019)

Jacob Tobia is back with more of his Transcel garbage;









						Jacob Tobia: Cis Men Should Embrace Their Attraction to Trans Folx
					

archived 11 Mar 2019 22:59:42 UTC




					archive.fo
				







> Jacob Tobia’s memoir, _Sissy: A Coming of Gender Story,_ garnered the nonbinary trans actor, author, and activist *a six-figure deal* with Putnam Books.



FFS



Spoiler: why won't normal people sleep with me?!



Jacob Tobia’s memoir, _Sissy: A Coming of Gender Story,_ garnered the nonbinary trans actor, author, and activist a six-figure deal with Putnam Books. _Sissy _takes fans from Tobia’s earliest nonconforming gender experiences through the intense gender policing that eventually drove those explorations underground, to their coming out gay in high school, and blossoming in college. Having trailed glitter through the years, in _Sissy_, Tobia eventually uses those sparkly bread crumbs to rediscover their identity and embrace a feminine-genderqueer expression.

“Most people experience just a profound level of gender policing throughout their entire lives, and it starts at such an early age that people don’t even realize their gender had been policed,” Tobia says now. “I’m [still] spending a lot of time excavating who I was, kind of organically and naturally and effervescently as a child.… What are the dreams that were foreclosed on by the gender policing I experienced?”


“As trans and queer people,” Tobia explains, many of us think about, “_How did my gender as I understand it now, become my gender? And what parts of my gender do I take for granted that perhaps were built for me_? I want to bring everyone into that conversation.… [_Sissy_] is a clarion call to everyone, to interrogate their own coming-of-gender story. What we are told we must do in order to be adults is so often aligned with what we are told we must do in order to be men or women… [and] everyone has a coming-of-gender story to tell.”

Now 27, Tobia has worked with the Human Rights Campaign, been featured on MTV’s _The T Word_ and _True Life: I’m Genderqueer_, served as social media producer on Amazon’s Emmy Award-winning _Transparent_, been recognized on both the _Forbes_ 30 Under 30 and _Out_ 100 lists, and been featured in numerous publications. In addition, they have represented the LGBTQ-inclusive makeup line Fluide Beauty, spoken at conferences and on campuses across the country, and most recently performed in an all-trans reading of _I Am My Own Wife_.

In _Sissy_, Tobia, who grew up in North Carolina, recalls numerous moments when someone — often a well-meaning cis woman — schooled them about what is “appropriate” attire for a particular venue. To those who question what’s wrong with telling someone _not_ to wear six-inch stilettos and the world’s shortest skirt if they want to be taken seriously at work, Tobia says, “‘Professionalism totally excludes my gender [and] I’m not the only person whose identity is almost completely excluded by [it].”






“All language around propriety, around what’s ‘appropriate’ is coded,” they explain. “Whenever someone says, ‘Well that’s not proper’… or ‘That’s not really the culture here,’ my immediate question is always, ‘Well who is that culture designed to help? And who is that culture designed to hurt?’ For example, why is it rude to talk about money in our culture? The people who most benefit from not talking about money are the wealthy. And the same thing is true about any rules about what’s appropriate for gender, or appropriate for how to present your body. Are [those rules] made in the interest of people who don’t have power and need support, or are they made in the interest of people who already have all the power?”

Tobia has a very feminine presentation but a masculine, hirsute body and permanent five o’clock shadow — gifts from a Lebanese-American father. Simply walking down the street garners stares.

“People do look at gender nonconforming people like, ‘Oh my gosh, you’re living this level of authenticity and also this level of audacity… how could I _ever_?’ And it’s interesting because one of the things that we don’t talk about is that transphobia, specifically from cisgender men, is, I would say, 50 to 75 percent rooted in jealousy.”

“Cisgender men, when confronted with someone like me, sometimes have a gut response that is really challenging,” Tobia continues. “[These men think] _I had physical violence done to my body for the slightest deviation from masculinity, and you just get to walk around in heels and a skirt and be OK?_ Like, _Fuck that_, right? We are able to own our gender in a way that they cannot possibly begin to imagine.”

Within this understanding, Tobia sees hope. “If we can all acknowledge our trauma and our pain, and if cis men come to the table and name their trauma, we can work through it together and then they don’t have to be jealous anymore. They can just be the other 25 percent — which is turned on.” Tobia laughs, but is actually quite serious.

“There’s a reason why trans porn is such a huge category. It’s not coming out of nowhere. Trans people are deeply and profoundly desired across all spectrums of bodies. From trans women who have fully transitioned; to trans women who have had top surgery but not bottom surgery; to gender nonconforming men like me who haven’t had any surgery, who are super hairy, who have very male bodies but have feminine gender presentations; and to sleek androgynous nonbinary trans men who maybe have less body hair and more androgynous features but haven’t necessarily had any medical transitions. Across spectrums of trans bodies, there are people who think that we’re really, really gorgeous. And who _seriously_ want to get it [sexually]. But the culture we live in makes it so shameful to name that desire — people instead express that by violence.”






Tobia argues that spotlighting the existence of this attraction is not only important to their own “liberation as a full human being,” but is also “profoundly intertwined with the liberation of bi and pansexual guys. Because culturally, we make no space for bi or pan men. And I really want to work on that from a place of profound selfishness. I can pretend it’s altruistic, but really I’m just trying to get some fucking dick!”

A year ago, Tobia wrote a piece for _Them_ about dating while nonbinary, admitting “my dry spells are calculated not in days or weeks or months, but in _years_. In a world that both desexualizes and hypersexualizes trans-feminine people and treats us like street garbage, I am desperate to find companionship and touch.”

“Where I am right now, I’m still in a years’ long dry spell,” Tobia acknowledges to _The Advocate_. “I feel like I have to make the decision between expressing my gender in a way that feels good, or getting fucked. It sort of feels like they are mutually exclusive enterprises. I don’t just want a partner who thinks my body is attractive as long as there aren’t any feminine things on it. I need someone who’s profoundly attracted to me for exactly how sexy I am, and if it means that I be very single for a very long time in order for the world to catch up, so be it. I’ll be a great cougar!”

Tobia sees delving into sexual relationships not just as a personal goal, but a professional one as well.

“Digging into what it feels like to be in a sexual trans body is my next frontier. We live in this moment where we are working to liberate trans people to exist in public, but it’s like we haven’t even gotten to what sex liberation looks like for trans people.”

“But,” they add, “I’m hoping I won’t have to wait another decade to have a cute partner.”



Jacob and his weird gang of troons and their Brooklyn media pals need a thread of their own.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

CervixHammer said:


> I think the correct answer is that you have autism, Phil.
> View attachment 664101View attachment 664102
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen more coherent posts by schizophrenics on /x/


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh look another troon who cries about not getting dates while refusing to date other troons.

He is an annoying, disgusting, mentally deranged narcissist. Of course no one wants him.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Mar 19, 2019)

I got this from the Something Awful forums back when they still allowed making fun of people like this.


----------



## Wendy Wheelchair (Mar 21, 2019)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Wasn't sure where else to post this.  #girlslikeus is a seemingly endless source of strange and pity-inducing images.
> 
> View attachment 681342View attachment 681340View attachment 681339View attachment 681338View attachment 681337View attachment 681335
> 
> ...


The absolute troonery of it all. This is the face of true insanity. How many sycophants commented with how beautiful they are?



Barabbas said:


> A year ago, Tobia wrote a piece for _Them_ about dating while nonbinary, admitting “my dry spells are calculated not in days or weeks or months, but in _years_. In a world that both desexualizes and hypersexualizes trans-feminine people and *treats us like street garbage*, I am desperate to find companionship and touch.”
> 
> “Where I am right now, I’m still in a years’ long dry spell,” Tobia acknowledges to _The Advocate_. “*I feel like I have to make the decision between expressing my gender in a way that feels good, or getting fucked. It sort of feels like they are mutually exclusive enterprises*. I don’t just want a partner who thinks my body is attractive as long as there aren’t any feminine things on it. I need someone who’s profoundly attracted to me for exactly how sexy I am, and if it means that I be very single for a very long time in order for the world to catch up, so be it. I’ll be a great cougar!”


You all are fucking street garbage. And no shit they're mutually exclusive. These non-binary troons don't seem to understand the concept of secondary and primary sex characteristics and biological attraction. Also, these troons remind me of those girls whose awful parents let them wear their Elsa dress to the store every day. No one gives a shit about your autistic obsession with bad fashion.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 24, 2019)

So Adrian Harrop has really gotten fucking crazy in the past couple of months. I jumped the gun on making a thread about him a long time ago.  if anyone else wants to try and make a thread on him I am pretty sure it would go through now (I don't think it is encouraged for a k-farmer to try to make a thread more than once about the same person). The material I put together is still in a locked thread in proving grounds. He has reached his full cow potential and is balls deep in the rat king.


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Hellfire (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 14, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 799263



gross


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jun 14, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 799263



Looks like the Chu-ster is at it again as usual.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 799263



As if I needed another reason to avoid any physical contact with gross, disgusting, unhygienic, filthy, diseased troons.


----------



## whatintheheck (Jun 19, 2019)

CatParty said:


>



To be fair to this person, they seem actually less delusional and much more reasonable than the more typical tranny. If more transpeople adopted the general attitude of this person, I think perhaps there'd be less societal conflict.


----------



## Pickerd (Jun 20, 2019)

I used KF's search function to see if I could find a thread, came up empty handed, apologies if there's a giant one I'm missing. Came across a TEDx talk by "Shannon Thrace" who details the horrors of having her husband come out as a troon. In a later interview with feminist current she says her ex is now a troon activist who denies it was about fetish stuff (which she rebuts, it all started with him wanting to look at "tranny porn"). So, who is her ex husband? Admittedly I have not  done much sleuthing, but I am very curious who this tranny-porn obsessed troon activist is. They  have children, apparently, so for a hot second I thought maybe it was Kyle but figured it'd be in his thread if it was.


----------



## Fumb Duck (Jun 22, 2019)

Found on Facebook. Had to screenshot it. I swear transgender boomers are the most interesting people


----------



## Elysian (Jun 22, 2019)

What with it being a secluded compound out in the middle of the desert, La Zorra would probably make for an extremely good setting for a psychological horror game. Like you play as a young starry-eyed fakeboi about to start a new life out in the middle of nowhere with your trans sisters, and gradually more and more weird creepy shit starts happening until next thing you know you wake up on an altar with the troons about to harvest your uterus as a sacrifice to the Elder Gods in exchange for becoming true and honest loli catgirls.

You could even market it super woke since the main character is a genderspecial then do a complete edgy 180.


----------



## Positron (Jul 23, 2019)

A troon says troons _will_ turn normal people troons.




I know next to nothing about this creep Emmy Zje.  He creeps up in several Rat King's twitters (in particular Rhys McKinnon's).  He claims to be a PhD and a professor, but I can't find where he teaches, where he graduated, or even what his discipline is.  He writes outlandish pseudoscientific mindfucks for Medium, such as this and this.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 23, 2019)

Saw this at a trip to the desert museum


----------



## OttoWest (Jul 23, 2019)

Positron said:


> A troon says troons _will_ turn normal people troons.
> View attachment 855886
> 
> I know next to nothing about this creep Emmy Zje.  He creeps up in several Rat King's twitters (in particular Rhys McKinnon's).  He claims to be a PhD and a professor, but I can't find where he teaches, where he graduated, or even what his discipline is.  He writes outlandish pseudoscientific mindfucks for Medium, such as this and this.



According to Emmy, he’s a professor of chemical engineering. Claims PhD in chemical and bio molecular engineering. He won’t name the school though. 

Hilariously he wrote a self important resignation letter at his previous school full of shit science and general AGP spewing. Also has a wife and kids he trooned out on.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jul 25, 2019)

I found the rat king national anthem on youtube:






						YouTube
					






					youtu.be


----------



## docuseal (Aug 10, 2019)

that horrifying moment you find out what your mutual looks like behind the Picrew avatar.

(Cow crossover: Eff is one of Winterfox's internet "girlfriends", he crosses over with plenty of other RKs too.)


----------



## Positron (Aug 12, 2019)

Spoiler: Take a bite of this sweet peach!


----------



## Kirkorov (Aug 13, 2019)

Positron said:


> View attachment 888161
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Did Terra travel back to the 80's and star in a terrible movie called "Mask"?



 Same 5 head


----------



## thejackal (Aug 16, 2019)

Katelyn Burns retweeted this, it just made me laugh, really, you're transgender?  You don't say.

Why do so many of them look like...whatever this is?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 16, 2019)

thejackal said:


> Katelyn Burns retweeted this, it just made me laugh, really, you're transgender?  You don't say.
> 
> Why do so many of them look like...whatever this is?
> 
> View attachment 893888



I'd just assume that was a somewhat frumpy woman really.  Many terves look more like men than that.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Aug 17, 2019)

Jeffrey Marsh




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 17, 2019)

I posted something like this in the Zinnia Jones thread, but I recently realized why troons want kids to medically transition. They think it will make those kids pass effortlessly, and they wish they didn't have to put any effort into passing.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## AnOminous (Sep 9, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> View attachment 930228View attachment 930227





JY's Tampon said:


> View attachment 930228View attachment 930227



Like anyone would have a response other than "do a flip" to this worthless turd, or believe he'd actually do it.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## An Ghost (Sep 21, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> View attachment 944128
> View attachment 944129


nice guy energy is coursing through this "woman"'s veins


----------



## theshep (Oct 2, 2019)

"Kensi Michelle"




Spoiler: Let's play spot the difference












He shaved.


----------



## validation needer (Oct 2, 2019)

theshep said:


> "Kensi Michelle"
> 
> View attachment 956110
> 
> ...



umm, ummm!! no glasses in may 2015! do i win!!


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2019)

It's like one of those time lapse videos where someone takes a picture every day for years and you get to see how they changed.

Except he stays exactly the fucking same.


----------



## OttoWest (Oct 3, 2019)

theshep said:


> "Kensi Michelle"
> 
> View attachment 956110
> 
> ...



Oi! You left out the big finish! The 2019 comparison photos:



Just pure, unadulterated woman. Also condition your fucking hair dude.


----------



## Pizza Time (Oct 16, 2019)

Am I just not woke enough to understand this?

The whole hashtag is a goldmine of dumpster fires though.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 16, 2019)

Pizza Time said:


> View attachment 974031
> 
> Am I just not woke enough to understand this?
> 
> The whole hashtag is a goldmine of dumpster fires though.



Translated from wokespeak it's a biologically female women who fucks other women but says she's a boy online because eating pussy isn't special enough.


----------



## docuseal (Nov 4, 2019)

pronouns, bad RPing, edginess, how could this troon get any better? oh, of course...


----------



## Elbe (Nov 7, 2019)

> 3 women in 1, 2 of them trans.



But of course.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Nov 7, 2019)

Straight woman draws horny art of straight man. Local troon pouts because it's not all about him.


----------



## Maiden (Nov 10, 2019)

Saw this on twitter and I think it fits in here well, the boomer/zoomer/etc spinoff memes are getting pretty old but this one made me cackle for its accuracy.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 15, 2019)

http://archive.md/LijGD


Absolutely Islamic


----------



## pirate holiday (Nov 15, 2019)

ATaxingWoman said:


> http://archive.md/LijGDView attachment 1011629
> Absolutely Islamic


A KF thread on this freak would be highly entertaining.


----------



## docuseal (Nov 16, 2019)

pirate holiday said:


> A KF thread on this freak would be highly entertaining.








he really has it out for those cis bitches


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 17, 2019)

docuseal said:


> View attachment 1012172
> 
> 
> he really has it out for those cis bitches



This is why people fucking hate troons.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 17, 2019)

docuseal said:


> View attachment 1012172
> 
> 
> he really has it out for those cis bitches


Hates women so much he became one?  Still, not much different from all the other troons.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 17, 2019)

The autogynephilia is real with him.



FYI this was the guy with his pecker sticking out from his dress during a meeting of New York Democrats.


----------



## Next Task (Nov 19, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> The autogynephilia is real with him.


Not only that (though, completely that), but it's also a humblebrag of epic proportions. He's not only claiming he'll be hot, but that "everyone" has been calling him handsome. AGP *and* narcissism - we've got a classic troon on our hands.


----------



## docuseal (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> The autogynephilia is real with him.
> View attachment 1013174
> FYI this was the guy with his pecker sticking out from his dress during a meeting of New York Democrats.


Emmanuel Decaudin is a scrawny, nerdy man.  No one in this world will call him "handsome man".


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 23, 2019)

Positron said:


> Emmanuel Decaudin is a scrawny, nerdy man.  No one in this world will call him "handsome man".


He already posted and deleted a "Suck my girl dick" Tween. I think he should be on lolcow watch.
EDIT: https://twitter.com/e_decaudin?lang=en
sorry I posted found his account. I'm an idiot.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 23, 2019)

docuseal said:


> View attachment 1016314


Wow, a haircut and some stubble, what a breathtaking change.

The delusion is amazing with these people.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 25, 2019)

It's a pocket sized Colt.



In 2014 she sued NYC because they kicked her out of the men's locker room.


----------



## Positron (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr. Adrian Harrop hates the majority of patients he handles.  I worry about his fitness to practice medicine:




(If we ever successfully launch a thread on Harrop, this post should be in the OP -- archive)


----------



## OttoWest (Nov 27, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> It's a pocket sized Colt.
> View attachment 1023858
> In 2014 she sued NYC because they kicked her out of the men's locker room.


2014 vs 2019. Age 24 vs 29.


Testosterone. Every damned time.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Nov 27, 2019)

OttoWest said:


> 2014 vs 2019. Age 24 vs 29.
> View attachment 1027619
> View attachment 1027621
> Testosterone. Every damned time.


FTM troons alway have the best neck beards.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 30, 2019)

@Positron reminded me that Emmy Zje exists.









As for that boringnerdykate pervert -





No, that's what a public park pervert looks like, who flashes their penis to children. But ok.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 1, 2019)

heathercho said:


> @Positron reminded me that Emmy Zje exists.
> 
> View attachment 1030714
> 
> ...


I don’t think Emmy Zje is a real doctor.

As the child of a psychologist who has two master’s degrees and councils people with gender dysphoria, I think these people are all full of shit.

I thought the point of being a transwoman was that you DON’T want people to know that you were born with a penis.  Like she passes fine but really, that’s all you need to do.  And she sounds like such a full blown misogynist that even calling her “she” feels extremely generous.


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 2, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I don’t think Emmy Zje is a real doctor.
> 
> As the child of a psychologist who has two master’s degrees and councils people with gender dysphoria, I think these people are all full of shit.
> 
> I thought the point of being a transwoman was that you DON’T want people to know that you were born with a penis.  Like she passes fine but really, that’s all you need to do.  And she sounds like such a full blown misogynist that even calling her “she” feels extremely generous.



Emmy claims to have a phd in chemical engineering, though his real name and university employer has yet to get the full dox.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 3, 2019)

What exactly is the point of having this:




When you post this on the "regular" Twitter multiple times a day?
















Also:




Also also, the replies to everything are like this:


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 3, 2019)

Kate passes well for an autogynephile.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 3, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I don’t think Emmy Zje is a real doctor.
> 
> As the child of a psychologist who has two master’s degrees and councils people with gender dysphoria, I think these people are all full of shit.
> 
> I thought the point of being a transwoman was that you DON’T want people to know that you were born with a penis.  Like she passes fine but really, that’s all you need to do.  And she sounds like such a full blown misogynist that even calling her “she” feels extremely generous.








Snatch that wig.



AirdropShitposts said:


> What exactly is the point of having this:
> View attachment 1034641
> 
> When you post this on the "regular" Twitter multiple times a day?
> ...



Pretty sure this guy is a rapist. Also ....

Princess Scarlett. Jesus fucking christ 






						A Cuck Named Scarlett (@FilthyFool) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from A Cuck Named Scarlett (@FilthyFool). 18+ (No Minors!) 28. (They/He) Pansexual Polyam switch. 😈😇❤♓ cum fiend. Support Sex Workers. Chicagoland




					twitter.com
				








The first thing on his twitter is him masturbating, pissing and drinking it.
Yet....








Spoiler: Completely Islamic.











			https://archive.ph/QKP1P


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 3, 2019)

heathercho said:


> View attachment 1035464
> 
> Snatch that wig.
> 
> ...


You warned us and I still wasn’t ready for what was under that spoiler.


----------



## Positron (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 4, 2019)

thanks to Jake Alley for retweeting this









						Crystal Frasier on Twitter
					

“Everyone’s rushing to defend Gervais because he’s attacking Yaniv, who is very much an asshole, but let’s not pretend he isn’t using this as an excuse to build his brand on yet more gate.  Gynecologists refusing to treat trans women with vaginas is actually an extensive problem.”




					twitter.com


----------



## heathercho (Dec 5, 2019)

Whining about non-compliant cis women.







Biological females don't owe you jackshit, why do you need their attention?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 5, 2019)

The MUH VAGINA continues:







Yaniv discovered as a Kiwi Farms false flag plot:



Also oof:


----------



## Positron (Dec 5, 2019)

AirdropShitposts said:


> The MUH VAGINA continues:
> 
> View attachment 1037359


"Genitals all grow from the same tissue when you're a fetus"
LOL no.  . I know troons despise third-grade Biology but please google "Wolffian ducts" and "Mullerian ducts "


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 12, 2019)

oh good Caitlin was triggered about Ricky Gervais too


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 12, 2019)

heathercho said:


> Whining about non-compliant cis women.
> View attachment 1037324
> View attachment 1037325
> 
> Biological females don't owe you jackshit, why do you need their attention?



He realized troonbians aren't actually accepted. No one in their right mind does it. I love how this fucking narc screams for attention even tho he has a gf. He probably is another poly troon who is angry that he doesn't get as much lesbian pussy as he wants.

Looney Troonbians tell each other how billions of lesbians want to date them and it's alsways hilarious when reality hits them like a ton of bricks.

Same sex attracted people don't want to date the opposite sex. No matter how loud troons cry troonphobia. They will always be outsiders.

Also note how he implies he doesn't want to be among other troonbians. Let me guess, too many men??


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 13, 2019)

"I guess if I have any issues down there that require gynae services I should just... fucking suffer?"
Or he could go to the surgeon who created his neo vagina instead of wasting a gynecologist's time with issues they can't help him with him, but of course feeling affirmed is more important.

Getting angry because a gynecologist won't help you with whatever issues you have with your girldick or neo vagina is like complaining that a otorhinolaryngologist refused to help you with your kidney problems


----------



## The Potatomatic 2000 (Dec 13, 2019)

ATaxingWoman said:


> Or he could go to the surgeon who created his neo vagina instead of wasting a gynecologist's time with issues they can't help him with him, but of course feeling affirmed is more important.


But like he can't always go back to the Thai Frankenstein Institute of The Stinkditch, there needs to be a gofundme for that.


----------



## Positron (Dec 13, 2019)

If people didn't elect your pet party, the election is rigged by billionaires:



These are the very people who gives democracy a bad name.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 16, 2019)

Not really on-topic to anything, but: has anyone ever dug into where the money in the troon e-begging ecosystem actually comes from? Tugboats and recirculation aside, someone must be funneling actual earned money into the system, and I'm wondering who and how many.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Dec 16, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> Not really on-topic to anything, but: has anyone ever dug into where the money in the troon e-begging ecosystem actually comes from? Tugboats and recirculation aside, someone must be funneling actual earned money into the system, and I'm wondering who and how many.


The Big Hormone pharma and Stink Ditch industry.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 16, 2019)

JY's Tampon said:


> The Big Hormone pharma and Stink Ditch industry.


I don't think they're directly donating to Gofundme and Patreon though. They get paid by convincing insurance companies and national healthcare systems to cover their expensive procedures and drugs.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 17, 2019)

This guy is one of the most disgusting perverts I've seen on twitter.

He oozes sex pest.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 17, 2019)

AirdropShitposts said:


> oh good Caitlin was triggered about Ricky Gervais too



It isn't a vagina, it's just a freakish hole drilled out by some quack.  Real gynecologists have been trained for actual vaginas, not surgical monstrosities.


----------



## Ride (Dec 19, 2019)

Take all random troons and discussion to the Tranny Sideshows thread. This thread is for discussion of minor Rat Kingers and topics relating to them.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 22, 2019)

Ride said:


> Take all random troons and discussion to the Tranny Sideshows thread. This thread is for discussion of minor Rat Kingers and topics relating to them.



They're related to Slingblade, Terra and McKinnon et al. The old ratking is dead and boring, except for Jake.


----------



## Damn Near (Dec 22, 2019)

trannies BTFO by david brent


----------



## JY's Tampon (Jan 2, 2020)

View attachment 1072430


Next Task said:


> Not only that (though, completely that), but it's also a humblebrag of epic proportions. He's not only claiming he'll be hot, but that "everyone" has been calling him handsome. AGP *and* narcissism - we've got a classic troon on our hands.


He is slowly evolving into a Rat King. He reached a new milestone with his first e-begging campaign. 


Spoiler: E-Begging



He's asking for $1000 for less than $500 of services.











						Help Emilia fund her transition! organized by Emilia Decaudin
					

In the New Year, I will be starting the process to change my name and gender marker o… Emilia Decaudin needs your support for Help Emilia fund her transition!




					www.gofundme.com
				



https://archive.md/19Zcs


----------



## Positron (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Wallace (Jan 3, 2020)

Positron said:


> View attachment 1080320



Pretty sure all of those apply to troons too.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 3, 2020)

Wallace said:


> Pretty sure all of those apply to troons only.



Ftfy


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 5, 2020)

How many Rat King cows do you think will detransition by the end of the decade?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 6, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> How many Rat King cows do you think will detransition by the end of the decade?


 More like become part of the 41%


----------



## Wallace (Jan 6, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> How many Rat King cows do you think will detransition by the end of the decade?



I think they're too emotionally invested in their troon persona. People detransition when the benefits of staying a troon are outweighed by the costs. Detransitioning would mean turning your back on your entire social support network and having to face some really ugly truths about yourself. So they stay in the cult.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 6, 2020)

FtMs detransition. MtFs double down. Very few exceptions.


----------



## Positron (Jan 21, 2020)

Frequent Rat orbiter Emmy Zje, purveyor of nutty pseudoscience, claims he was offered a research director position in the Netherlands:


And speaking of Rat Kings and their orbiters, the following list is full of them.  I've highlighted those I recognize; perhaps you can find more:


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 22, 2020)

Positron said:


> And speaking of Rat Kings and their orbiters, the following list is full of them.  I've highlighted those I recognize; perhaps you can find more:
> View attachment 1108950


Cmclymer is Charles/Charlotte Clymer, the male feminist creeper who trooned to escape his reputation. Funny thread with hilarious optics, but not very long.

I'm sure I've seen lots of CateSpice in someone else's thread.


----------



## OttoWest (Jan 22, 2020)

Positron said:


> Frequent Rat orbiter Emmy Zje, purveyor of nutty pseudoscience, claims he was offered a research director position in the Netherlands:
> View attachment 1108946
> 
> And speaking of Rat Kings and their orbiters, the following list is full of them.  I've highlighted those I recognize; perhaps you can find more:
> View attachment 1108950



Let’s have some fun!


Spoiler: ROLL CALL



Skipping over the usual suspects of Kyle, John, and Jimmy here are the unlesser known “women” as listed:

Male truck driver. She/her.

Mexican father of four who trooned out on his wife. She/her.


Self-admitted male. Furry. He/him.

Canadian man. She/her or he/him!

#Girlslikeus so male. She/her.

Male. “Mom”. She/they.

Male. Claims to be a mother. Brought his 3 yo to a trans parade. She/her.


“Cis lesbian” She/her.

Male cabinet enthusiast. *She/her*.

Male. Dress go spinney. She/her/Ms.

Male. “Gender tourist” She/her.

Male therapist. Bad taste in lippy. She/her.

#Girlslikeus so again, male. The only POC on the list. She/her.

Male truck driver (another!)

@wabbits ninja’d!

Male chicken rescuer. She/her.

This fuckface. Is told by a rape survivor she’d be uncomfortable with troons in a women’s shelter, predictably goes off. Thanks to @Marvin for catching it.

Male. Parent (better at least than mother).

Male. “Mother”. She/her.

Male. Frequently retweeted by the rat king.

Disabled white lesbian cyborg. She/her, they/them.


----------



## Potatis Salad (Feb 3, 2020)

Positron said:


> Frequent Rat orbiter Emmy Zje, purveyor of nutty pseudoscience, claims he was offered a research director position in the Netherlands:
> View attachment 1108946


A week and a half later, he reveals there's more to the story than just a random "impromptu" job offer where "money wouldn't be an issue." 

He'll see his kids in the summertime.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 9, 2020)

Potatis Salad said:


> A week and a half later, he reveals there's more to the story than just a random "impromptu" job offer where "money wouldn't be an issue."
> View attachment 1127908
> He'll see his kids in the summertime.
> View attachment 1127910


Yeah he's ready for a thread. All his info was dumped somewhere. In the McKinnon thread I believe.


----------



## Positron (Feb 10, 2020)

JY's Tampon said:


> Yeah he's ready for a thread. All his info was dumped somewhere. In the McKinnon thread I believe.


@zedkissed60 once sent me Emmy Zje's doc, with real names etc.  The message was unfortunately lost to one of KF's server fuckups.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Feb 10, 2020)

Positron said:


> @zedkissed60 once sent me Emmy Zje's doc, with real names etc.  The message was unfortunately lost to one of KF's server fuckups.


Here you go @Positron 





						Dr. Rachel McKinnon / Dr. Veronica Ivy / Rhys McKinnon / Rachel Veronica McKinnon / Foxy Moxy / SportIsARight
					

Could any lurkers that have had the misfortune of sharing a locker room with Rhys please weigh in on this important matter Thank You.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Positron (Feb 15, 2020)

Troons are strong af but will shatter when you call them "he":


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 23, 2020)

OttoWest said:


> Let’s have some fun!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ROLL CALL
> ...


I wonder what he did, but unfortunately twitter is not a source on this cow atm.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 23, 2020)

AirdropShitposts said:


> What exactly is the point of having this:
> View attachment 1034641
> 
> When you post this on the "regular" Twitter multiple times a day?
> ...



This man is going to end up on a sex offenders registry.


----------

